# Neuigkeiten zu Bloodborne



## Rizzard (31. Januar 2015)

So, bevor ich den PS4 ST zu spamme, mach ich das mal separat.

Zum einen ein Artikel des (wie 4Players es nennt) Kelch Kerker Features.


> _"Während ihr Bloodborne spielt, erhaltet ihr verschiedene Items, die  ihr für verschiedene Rituale im Zentrum des Spiels verwenden könnt.  Diese Rituale dienen dazu, einen Kelch-Kerker zu öffnen. Diese Kerker  sind verfallene Gebiete unterhalb der Stadt Yharnham, die je nach der  Kombination der in den Ritualen verwendeten Items variieren. Zwei  Spieler werden niemals völlig identische Kerker 'erzeugen', ihr könnt  allerdings andere Spieler einladen, um gemeinsam mit euch zu kämpfen und  bei eurem speziellen Fall zu helfen. Die Größe - und Schwierigkeit -  jedes einzelnen Kerker wird variieren, genauso wie die Feinde und Boss  Fights, denen ihr begegnen werdet. Habt ihr den Kelch-Kerker-Boss erst  mal besiegt, könnt ihr speichern und den Kerker nochmals spielen, oder  ein neues Ritual durchführen  (…)"_


Bloodborne: "Kelch-Kerker-Feature" im Video und Bundle mit PS4 in Europa - 4Players


Dann der Umfang.


> "Fans von Demon's  Souls können denselben Grad an Herausforderung und Erfolgsgefühlen bei  Bloodborne erwarten. Tatsächlich denke ich, dass der Sinn für Erfolge  noch höher ausfallen wird", lies Producer Masaaki Yamagiwa verlauten.  Auch der Umfang von Bloodborne misst sich an Demon's Souls. So soll das  Action-Rollenspiel jedoch noch länger ausfallen als das PS3-Rollenspiel,  heißt es. Zudem bestätigte Masaaki ein Fortschrittssystem für Waffen.  So erhalten diese Bonuswerte etwa als Belohnung für bestandene  Bosskämpfe.


Bloodborne: Härter und umfangreicher als Demon's Souls - Neue Details

Leicht wiedersprüchlich hierzu die Aussage.
Bloodborne: Spielzeit soll 20 bis 30 Stunden betragen - NETZWELT


Und zu guter letzt, neues Material am Montag.


> Alles beginnt am Montag, den 02. Februar um 18 Uhr hier bei uns und wir  zeigen euch die ersten 18 Minuten des Spiels ohne Unterbrechungen.


News Bloodborne PlayStation 4: Und das IGN First-Spiel im Februar ist ... Bloodborne

So das war´s von mir. Weiter machen.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Februar 2015)

In diesem Gif sieht man erstmals oben eine Zahl.
Ich würde vermuten, es ist wie in den Souls Spielen der Seelenzähler, nur hier evtl der "Blutzähler".

http://giant.gfycat.com/EagerFoolhardyDavidstiger.gif

Heute Abend erfährt man (so hoffe ich) eh mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Februar 2015)

Die ersten 18 Minuten des Spiels (Spoiler)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tvi51MDOZTQ


----------



## Kinguin (2. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus, also war ja auch bloß das Intro
Klar die Grafik ist nicht HighEnd ,aber das Artdesign/die Atmosphäre/das Setting imGame wirkt unglaublich stimmig
Auch diese Brutalität, wunderbar - jetzt muss mich nur noch das Gameplay lang genug motivieren, bin noch etwas skeptisch, aber es wurde ja jetzt oft genug versprochen, dass es schwierig bleibt und nicht zu einem stumpfen HacknSlay wird


----------



## Rizzard (2. Februar 2015)

Was heist bloß das Intro? Er zockt doch auch richtig!

Ich finde die Stats sehr interessant.
Sind 2-3 Punkte dabei die ich nicht einschätzen kann was sie wohl bewirken.

Meine Vorbestellung ist in Stein gemeißelt, aber ich warte immer noch darauf ob Amazon nicht doch noch die CE anbietet.
Was die Grafik angeht, man erkennt deutliches Aliasing, aber das stört mich nicht weiter. Die Atmo ist der Hammer.

ENB hat auf seinem Channel auch schon einen Guide angekündigt. Bei Amazon.com wird er schon angeboten.
Das wird sich auch zu meiner Sammlung gesellen, wenn ich mit dem Spiel durch bin.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Februar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was heist bloß das Intro? Er zockt doch auch richtig!
> .



Ja tschuldigung ,ich meinte die Einleitung 
Denke ich werde es mir auch holen, Miyazaki ist ja wieder mit an Bord, ich bin da guter Dinger irgendwie
Dark Sous 2 hat mich nach DS1 und Demon Soul nicht mehr gereizt, das hingegen schon seit dem ersten Gameplay Video 
In den Semesterferien werden Monster Hunter 4 und Bloodborne gesuchtet 

CEs haben mich bisher noch nie gereizt, aber ich hoffe es gibt halt ein gutes Bloodborne Bundle(am besten mit der Ps4 White statt Black)


----------



## panictomato (2. Februar 2015)

Das Kantenflimmern ist echt heftig, aber ansonsten joa, denke wird ganz gut.

Wobei ich nicht glaube das sie Dark Souls 1 übertreffen können, das Spiel war in vieler Weiße einfach Perfekt (bis auf den PC Port, aber mit ein par Fixes mit abstand beste Version)


----------



## panictomato (2. Februar 2015)

hups, doppel =(


----------



## Rizzard (3. Februar 2015)

panictomato schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht glaube das sie Dark Souls 1 übertreffen können, das Spiel war in vieler Weiße einfach Perfekt (bis auf den PC Port, aber mit ein par Fixes mit abstand beste Version)



Ich bin schon froh das FromSoftware einfach einen etwas anderen Weg geht.
Ein normales Dark Souls 3 hätte sich allmählich abgelutscht.

Ich erkenne auch Demon´s Souls Ansätze. 
Gerade diese "Traumwelt" am Anfang erinnert sehr an den Nexus.

Tante Edit erzählt mir gerade
https://mobile.twitter.com/caleblawson/status/562381367804432384
Damn you. Führet mich nicht in Versuchung.

Und ein Interview.
Bloodborne Interview: Producer Talks Story, Guns, Armor & Sadness - Exclusive Interview

IGN hat eine neue Review.
Vorschau Bloodborne PlayStation 4: Bloodborne: Wir wurden bestraft und es hat uns gefallen â€“ IGN First


Das hab ich im GAF aufgeschnappt.



> http://i.imgur.com/zrESh8j.jpg





> Consumable Items are more important than ever before.  As you can see  here,  Firebombs (and even pebbles for that matter)  have damage that  scales with stats. *Firebombs scale with strength and scale at an "A" with the arcane stat.*   This to me indicates that magic isn't happening, because it looks your  arcane stat is going to drive the effectiveness of items and  specialized technological weapons. Since you can by firebombs from the  start,  I expect to use them more, for a longer portion of the game than  before.
> 
> There is one conspicuous slot that forces me to not fully rule magic  out.  That box in the top right sure looks mysterious, maybe even  magical?


----------



## RavionHD (4. Februar 2015)

Technisch sieht das schon sehr sehr mager aus, im Grunde auf Dark Souls Niveau, vor Allem dieses extreme Kantenflimmern und die generelle Detailarmut.

Ich kann von solchen Spielen aber generell nicht viel abgewinnen, war nie ein Fan davon, wünsche Jenen die dieses Genre mögen aber viel Spaß!


----------



## panictomato (4. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Technisch sieht das schon sehr sehr mager aus, im Grunde auf Dark Souls Niveau, vor Allem dieses extreme Kantenflimmern und die generelle Detailarmut.
> 
> Ich kann von solchen Spielen aber generell nicht viel abgewinnen, war nie ein Fan davon, wünsche Jenen die dieses Genre mögen aber viel Spaß!



Also Dark Souls Niveau ist wohl ein bisschen übertrieben: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-hRBSqpx4o

Mich stört an der Grafik (was bei einem Souls Titel jammern auf hohen Niveau ist, denn dort geht es nicht wirklich um Grafik) am meisten das Kantenflimmern, das gabs bei keinem Dark Souls Titel so dermaßen wie in dem Video. Das nagt leider auch ein wenig an der Atmosphere finde ich, das hätte man schon hinbekommen können, da der Titel auf 30fps läuft.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Technisch sieht das schon sehr sehr mager aus, im Grunde auf Dark Souls Niveau, vor Allem dieses extreme Kantenflimmern und die generelle Detailarmut.
> 
> Ich kann von solchen Spielen aber generell nicht viel abgewinnen, war nie ein Fan davon, wünsche Jenen die dieses Genre mögen aber viel Spaß!



Dark Souls Niveau ? Das ist jetzt aber übertrieben, das Spiel legt schon deutlich drauf, aber ja es ist keine technische Offenbarung im Vergleich zu Genrekonkurrenten 
Aber ich finde das Artdesign und das tolle Setting stimmig und insgesamt das Spiel sehr hübsch, und gefällt mir als DarkFantasy Setting wesentlich besser als das bunte Dragon Age

Und ich verstehe es nicht, du freust dich doch auch auf TheWitcher,die Soulsreihe fällt in das selbe Genre ,ist das Spiel zu schwer ?
Weil am Genre allein kann es nicht liegen ,TW geht in die ähnliche Richtung nur liegt der Fokus etwas anders



panictomato schrieb:


> Also Dark Souls Niveau ist wohl ein bisschen übertrieben: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-hRBSqpx4o
> 
> Mich stört an der Grafik (was bei einem Souls Titel jammern auf hohen Niveau ist, denn dort geht es nicht wirklich um Grafik) am meisten das Kantenflimmern, das gabs bei keinem Dark Souls Titel so dermaßen wie in dem Video. Das nagt leider auch ein wenig an der Atmosphere finde ich, das hätte man schon hinbekommen können, da der Titel auf 30fps läuft.



Die Souls Reihe war noch nie bekannt für schicke detailreiche Grafik, es war aber trotzdem toll die Welt zu bereisen 
Bei dem Flimmern gebe ich dir recht, aber das wird mich nicht abhalten, so schlimm finde ich es dann auch wieder nicht
Ein vernünftiges AA wäre aber schon toll, jetzt muss das Spiel motivieren, ich hoffe sie verhauen es, also FromSoft


----------



## RavionHD (4. Februar 2015)

Diese Spiele heben sich halt durch die herausfordernden Kämpfe ab, The Witcher 3 eher durch Story, Grafik , das gefällt mir bei The Witcher.

Spiele wie The Lords of Fallen, Dark Souls sind nicht so meins.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Diese Spiele heben sich halt durch die herausfordernden Kämpfe ab, The Witcher 3 eher durch Story, Grafik , das gefällt mir bei The Witcher.
> 
> Spiele wie The Lords of Fallen, Dark Souls sind nicht so meins.



Bei Dark Souls hast du auch eine gute Story, auch wenn sie nicht primär im Vordergrund liegt wie beim Hexer
Bei TW wird sie direkt erzählt ,bei den Souls Teilen musst du dir selbst erarbeiten ,die Welt erkunden -das macht Souls aus nunmal
Kann aber verstehen, wenn es nicht jedem gefällt
Wobei wie gesagt meiner Meinung nach macht Artdesign auch viel aus,DarkSouls wirkt einfach so trist und traurig ,als ob du bedeutungslos wärst in der Welt, und das passt einfach ins Darkfantasy Setting ,mit HighEnd Grafik wäre es noch etwas besser, aber man kann nicht alles haben 
Bei Souls liegt der Fokus halt auf Gameplay,aber so hat eben jeder Spieler seine Prioritäten 
LotF kenne ich selber nicht ,sah aber auch ganz gut aus, wird irgendwann auch noch gespielt 

Ps: Ich finde TheWitcher auch super, nicht das das falsch rüberkommt  ^^


----------



## Rizzard (4. Februar 2015)

panictomato schrieb:


> Mich stört an der Grafik (was bei einem Souls Titel jammern auf hohen Niveau ist, denn dort geht es nicht wirklich um Grafik) am meisten das Kantenflimmern, das gabs bei keinem Dark Souls Titel so dermaßen wie in dem Video. Das nagt leider auch ein wenig an der Atmosphere finde ich, das hätte man schon hinbekommen können, da der Titel auf 30fps läuft.



Komischerweise ist mir das Kantenflimmern zum ersten mal im Video von IGN aufgefallen.
Bei all den anderen Vids von der Alpha nicht.
Von daher bin ich noch guter Dinge das die Final etwas besser daher kommt.

Das Art Design sucht seines Gleichen.
http://blogs-images.forbes.com/erikkain/files/2014/09/Bloodborne-Boss.jpg
http://cdn2-www.playstationlifestyl...dborne-screenshots/bloodborne-evil-forest.jpg
http://static5.gamespot.com/uploads/original/1365/13658182/2761982-bloodborne_001.jpg
http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com...nd-Similarities-to-Demon-s-Souls-460756-3.jpg
http://www.buffed.de/screenshots/original/2014/08/Bloodborne__14_-pc-games.jpg

uvm.


----------



## panictomato (4. Februar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist mir das Kantenflimmern zum ersten mal im Video von IGN aufgefallen.
> Bei all den anderen Vids von der Alpha nicht.
> Von daher bin ich noch guter Dinge das die Final etwas besser daher kommt.
> 
> ...



mir ist das auch nicht so arg aufgefallen, ich habe auch Alpha Gameplays gesehen. Allerdings war die Alpha ja nur bei Nacht, im Video war es viel heller. Ich denke daran könnte es liegen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. Februar 2015)

mir viel das flimmern auch nicht soooo stark jetzt auf.
ich war sogar eher überrascht wie gut ein so junger Titel für die PS4 aussehen kann.
wenn ich nur die Optik bewerten müsste gehört Bloodborne auf jedenfalls zu den schönsten Games der PS4.

kanns kaum noch erwarten.
würd am liebsten jetzt schon wieder sterben


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. Februar 2015)

hab noch etwas gefunden

IGN zeigte bereits den Character Creator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXK2_CFGK7w

Es scheint, wie in den Souls Spielen, unterschiedliche Startklassen zu geben.
Wenn man das Video bei 0:57 pausiert erkennt man folgende Klassen/Perks

-Milquetoast
-Lone Survivor
-Troubled Childhood
-Violent Past
-Professional
-Military Veteran
-Cruel Fate
-Waste of Skin

weiter erkennt man die unterschiedlichen Attribute, wobei noch vieles unklar ist.

Stats:
- Level ---> vermutlich das selbe wie das Soullevel aus Demonsouls/Darksouls
- Bloodechoes ---> unklar, der Startwert liegt zudem im 3stelligen Bereich, eventuell handelt es sich um eine Art Manaressource--- edit: hab grad gelesen das es sich um eine Art Währung handelt mit der man kaufen und craften kann
- Vitality ---> vermutlich wie in DarkSouls
- Endurance ---> vermutlich wie in DarkSouls
- Strength ---> vermutlich wie in DarkSouls
- Skill ---> vermutlich eine weitere Spezialisierung, ähnlich wie in Dexterity aus Darksouls
- Bloodtinge ---> vermutlich eine weitere Spezialisierung, ähnlich wie in Faith aus Darksouls
- Arcane ---> vermutlich eine weitere Spezialisierung, ähnlich wie in Intelligence aus Darksouls


das wiki auf fextralife.com sammelt bereits auch schon, wie bei darksouls auch, alle relevanten daten.
Bloodborne Wiki | Bloodborne Wiki


----------



## Rizzard (6. Februar 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Es scheint, wie in den Souls Spielen, unterschiedliche Startklassen zu geben.
> Wenn man das Video bei 0:57 pausiert erkennt man folgende Klassen/Perks
> 
> -Milquetoast
> ...



Wenn das wirklich die Klassenbezeichnungen sind, lesen sich diese erst einmal recht seltsam.
Gut, man kann dann anhand der Werte etwa erkennen in welche Richtung das gehen wird.



> - Bloodechoes ---> unklar, der Startwert liegt zudem im 3stelligen Bereich, eventuell handelt es sich um eine Art Manaressource--- edit: hab grad gelesen das es sich um eine Art Währung handelt mit der man kaufen und craften kann



Ich denke Bloodechoes ist das selbe wie Seelen, wenn das als Währung gilt?



> - Skill ---> vermutlich eine weitere Spezialisierung, ähnlich wie in Dexterity aus Darksouls



Ich schätze auch entweder Dex oder Agility (oder etwas in der Art).



> - Bloodtinge ---> vermutlich eine weitere Spezialisierung, ähnlich wie in Faith aus Darksouls
> - Arcane ---> vermutlich eine weitere Spezialisierung, ähnlich wie in Intelligence aus Darksouls



Unter den beiden Punkten kann ich mir noch garnichts vorstellen.
Im GAF meinte jemand das gewisse Stats evtl Auswirkungen auf Items wie Feuerbomben oä haben könnten


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hab die Ableitung halt aus dem Wiki, ist aber auch nur eine Vermutung, also nagelt mich diesbezüglich nicht fest 

Im Wiki findet man bei waffen wieder die skaling angaben

siehe hier


----------



## Rizzard (6. Februar 2015)

Also doch.

Bloodborne Has Shields - IGN


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Februar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also doch.
> 
> Bloodborne Has Shields - IGN



hmm....


----------



## Rizzard (7. Februar 2015)

Gestern ging der Link noch.
Bloodborne: Es wird Schilde geben, aber sie werden nicht allzu stark sein || Next-Gamer

Ich hab mir eben nochmal die 18 min angeschaut.
Die Wurfsteine Skalieren mit Strengh, die Feuerbomben mit Arcane, und Blutungsschaden(?) mit Bloodtinge.


----------



## Lg3 (7. Februar 2015)

Frag mich echt ob ich in Bloodbourne überhaupt klar komme Habe in Dark souls immer mit der Dicksten Rüstung gespielt, dann noch richtig  große Waffe, riesen Schild etc ^^ Werd ich in Bloodbourne meinen Spielstyl wohl ziemlich ändern müssen 

War zuerst erleichtert das es Schilder gibt aber dann habe ich das gelesen 





> *Bloodborne will have shields, but they'll be awful!*



Naja mal schauen (:


----------



## Kinguin (7. Februar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gestern ging der Link noch.
> Bloodborne: Es wird Schilde geben, aber sie werden nicht allzu stark sein || Next-Gamer
> 
> Ich hab mir eben nochmal die 18 min angeschaut.
> Die Wurfsteine Skalieren mit Strengh, die Feuerbomben mit Arcane, und Blutungsschaden(?) mit Bloodtinge.



jetzt ist halt die Frage,wie das mit den Schilden genau gemacht wird,steht ja auch bereits Artikel
finde aber gut,wenn man sich etwas mehr von Souls abhebt und nicht einfach ein Souls 3 macht,hauptsache die RPG Elemente kommen dann auch nicht zu kurz 
Bloodborne soll ja immernoch ein ARPG sein ^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Februar 2015)

glaub selbst wenn schilde sehr stark wären würde ich sie nicht nutzen wollen.
nach ca. 5 Jahren Souls Gaming hab ich es mir angeeignet Schilde komplett zu ignorieren. Ich empfinde das ausweichen / wegrollen der Schläge irgendwie spannender. Zudem war das auch irgendwie wesentlich effektiver. Wenn man dann noch gut die Reichweite und Schlaggeschwindigkeit der Gegner gut einschätzen konnte man zudem auch auf Rüstungen komplett verzichten.
Irgendwie sagt mir Bloodborne daher komplett zu.
Hat alles was ich mir von einem Souls Nachfolger nur wünschen könne.


----------



## panictomato (7. Februar 2015)

Ich denke sie haben das Gameplay schon so designt das es ohne Schild funktioniert. Man sieht ja in den Videos wie der Charakter viel Agiler wirkt, finde auch gut das es sich von Demon und Dark Souls absetzt.
Wenn es allerdings immer nur in diese Stadt spiel würde ich das als zu wenig ansehen, mal abwarten.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Februar 2015)

panictomato schrieb:


> Wenn es allerdings immer nur in diese Stadt spiel würde ich das als zu wenig ansehen, mal abwarten.



wird definitiv nicht der Fall sein.
klar... die Stadt ist der Angelpunkt in dem Game, aber es gibt Beispielsweise unterirdische Dungeons die auch noch zufallsgeneriert sein werden.
Ich denke schon das dort einiges an Abwechslung sein wird. Miyazaki  hat mit den Soulsteilen bewiesen das er versteht worauf es beim Leveldesign ankommt.
Zudem werden einzelne Levelabschnitte wieder die bekannten Shortcuts bieten, dies konnte man in einigen Videos aus der Alpha bereits sehen.
Ich bezweifel aber das man extreme Abweichungen im Design haben wird. Damit meine ich das ich vermute das man nicht zwingend eine typische "Wasserregion" eine "Wüstenregion" eine "Lavaregion" etc pp sehen wird.
Ich denke eher das die unterschiedlichen Stadtviertel sich durch den Grat der Verseuchung von einander abkapseln werden.
Ich lasse mich da gern überraschen und bin hier auch sehr optimistisch das es nicht eintönig wirken wird.
Bin da recht optimistisch.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Februar 2015)

Vielleichts wird's ja noch was mit weniger Aliasing.
Und neue Infos am Freitag.

Bloodborne sieht jetzt noch besser aus - AreaGames.de


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Da wird nicht mehr viel passieren, das Spiel erscheint schon Ende März.
Eine mögliche hübsche PC Fassung wurde ja dementiert.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Da wird nicht mehr viel passieren, das Spiel erscheint schon Ende März.
> Eine mögliche hübsche PC Fassung wurde ja dementiert.



Ich bin da recht optimistisch was das angeht. Das Spiel sieht so schon klasse aus, und wenn jetzt noch bisschen AA (von mir aus FXAA) ins Spiel findet, wäre das das Sahnehäubchen.
Das Material von IGN wurde ja als "early Build" betitelt.

Das keine PC-Version kommt ist logisch. FromSoftware und Japan Studios brachten 2009 Demon´s Souls, und das ist bis heute nicht für PC erschienen.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Februar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin da recht optimistisch was das angeht. Das Spiel sieht so schon klasse aus, und wenn jetzt noch bisschen AA (von mir aus FXAA) ins Spiel findet, wäre das das Sahnehäubchen.
> Das Material von IGN wurde ja als "early Build" betitelt.
> 
> Das keine PC-Version kommt ist logisch. FromSoftware und Japan Studios brachten 2009 Demon´s Souls, und das ist bis heute nicht für PC erschienen.



Ich finde das Spiel auch verdammt hübsch, ich mag einfach das Setting sowie das Artdesign, das ist oft viel entscheidender als die technische Seite ,zumindest meiner Meinung nach
Man muss ja auch bedenken am TV sitzt man wesentlich weiter weg, und dann stört es viele einfach nicht mehr so
Hauptsache spielbar ^^ 

Die Markenrechten von Demon Souls und BloodBorne liegen ja auch bei Sony, daher rechne ich ich auch nicht mit einer PC Version


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Februar 2015)

Zur feier des Tages gestern wieder DS 1 installiert und gleich 3x gestorben (Nur bis zu der Brücke wo der Drache landet gekommen)  

PS: Wusstest ihr das die PS 4 bis 4k anzeigen kann?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. Februar 2015)

Das Gespräch und die Frage zur Grafikoptimierung liest sich eher wie eine PS4 Werbekampange.
Die Frage war auch blöd gestellt.
Was hätte Kitao auch antworten sollen.
Die Frage sugerierte ja das jemand mit der Grafik nicht zufrieden sei.
Also blieb ihm ja nur übrig als Einheitsbrei von sich zu lassen und allgemein zu behaupten:"Wir optimieren wo wir können"


Persönlich sehe ich aber keinen Grund an der Graik weiter zu schrauben.
das Spiel sieht für Konsolenverhältnisse richtig gut aus! Zudem haben mich die knappe Ladezeiten in den vergangenen Gameplayvideos richtig begeistert.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Art Design mag manchen vielleicht gefallen, aber technisch ist die Grafik schon lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß, aber die Entwickler standen ja noch nie für gute Grafik, und ihre Spiele haben ja auch noch nie davon gelebt, von daher wird das vielleicht ok sein, aber AA wäre trotzdem wichtig, so ist das aktuell total unansehlich.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Art Design mag manchen vielleicht gefallen, aber technisch ist die Grafik schon lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß,...



Lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß?
http://static5.gamespot.com/uploads/original/1365/13658182/2761982-bloodborne_001.jpg



> aber AA wäre trotzdem wichtig, so ist das aktuell total unansehlich.


Unansehnlich?
Ich gebe zu das ich mich über ein flimmerfreies Bild auch freuen würde, aber unansehnlich?


----------



## Kinguin (9. Februar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß?
> http://static5.gamespot.com/uploads/original/1365/13658182/2761982-bloodborne_001.jpg
> 
> Unansehnlich?
> Ich gebe zu das ich mich über ein flimmerfreies Bild auch freuen würde, aber unansehnlich?



Bei manchen Menschen frage ich mich echt, wie die früher Game konnten ,da gebe es nämlich noch weitaus größere Sprünge - selbst LastGen Titel sehen noch schick aus, es mangelt ihnen vielleicht an Auflösung/AA aber sie sind trotzdem nicht gleich hässlich/unansehnlich
Titel wie Bloodborne schon gar nicht

Ich muss auch nicht verstehen, warum man noch in einen Thread reinschaut,wo man schon vorher ausdrücklich gesagt, dass das Spiel einem zu schwer ist und es für einen überhaupt nix ist  ^^


----------



## Lg3 (9. Februar 2015)

RavionHD ist ja bekannt dafür alles was mit Konsolen zu tun hat schlecht zu reden. Bloodborne ist "total unansehnlich"? Das glaubt er doch selbst nicht was er da schreibt


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß?
> http://static5.gamespot.com/uploads/original/1365/13658182/2761982-bloodborne_001.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Ein geschönter Screenshot interessiert mich nicht, mich interessieren die Gameplayvideos wie das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tvi51MDOZTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das ist was Beleuchtung, Texturen, Detailgrad, AA usw. angeht absolut nicht zeitgemäß.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Bei manchen Menschen frage ich mich echt, wie die früher Game konnten ,da gebe es nämlich noch weitaus größere Sprünge - selbst LastGen Titel sehen noch schick aus, es mangelt ihnen vielleicht an Auflösung/AA aber sie sind trotzdem nicht gleich hässlich/unansehnlich
> Titel wie Bloodborne schon gar nicht
> 
> Ich muss auch nicht verstehen, warum man noch in einen Thread reinschaut,wo man schon vorher ausdrücklich gesagt, dass das Spiel einem zu schwer ist und es für einen überhaupt nix ist ^^



Wo habe ich behauptet dass das Spiel mir zu schwer ist?
Ich habe gesagt mir gefällt diese Art von Gameplay nicht weil ich sie langweilig finde.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wo habe ich behauptet dass das Spiel mir zu schwer ist?
> Ich habe gesagt mir gefällt diese Art von Gameplay nicht weil ich sie langweilig finde.



Also ich hab das Zitat damals so verstanden mit zu schwer,weil die Kämpfe herausfordernd sind -solche Spiele heben sich nun mal durch ein schwieriges Kampfsystem von Genrekonkurrenten ab, Dragon Age Inquisition ist zb wesentlich leichter zu lernen und verzeiht viel mehr Fehler 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Diese Spiele heben sich halt durch die herausfordernden Kämpfe ab, The Witcher 3 eher durch Story, Grafik , das gefällt mir bei The Witcher.
> 
> Spiele wie The Lords of Fallen, Dark Souls sind nicht so meins.




Du findest ein komplexes, vielfältiges Kampfsystem langweilig ?alles klar ^^


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Ich finde sie langweilig da diese Spiele sich primär dadurch auszeichnen und mich Spiele wie Bloodborne welche im Grunde nur aus Schlagen-Ducken-Schlagen bestehen langweilen.
Mir gefällt es nicht, aber anscheinend gibt es einige Leute die das mögen, was auch absolut ok ist.

@LG3
Doch, es ist in derlei Hinsicht gesehen nicht mehr zeitgemäß und ist grafisch mehr der Last Gen zuzuordnen, auch wenn das Art Design von einigen als stimmig bezeichnet wird, aber technisch ist es nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Schau Dir mal in dem von mir gepostetem Video ab 02:30 an, nicht nur das absolut nicht vorhandene AA und das dadurch entstehende extreme Kantenflimmern fällt auf, die Texturen sind auch sehr niedrig aufgelöst.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Februar 2015)

Also ein Spiel, was sich primär durchs Gameplay auszeichnet ist also langweilig für dich ?
Was nebenbei auch punktet in Artdesign, Atmosphäre, Story - meinetwegen jedem das seine 
Die Aussage Schlagen,Ducken,Schlagen ist im Grunde auch falsch, das Spiel ist ein ARPG und bietet generell weit aus mehr Möglichkeiten im Kampfsystem, zeigt aber auch nur, dass du dich damit nie auseinander gesetzt hast
Mit der Aussage könnte ich jedes Kampfsystem als langweilig bezeichnen ,denn jedes Spiel basiert im Kern auf Blöcken/Ausweichen/Schlagen


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Mir gefällt das Artdesign, die Atmosphäre und die Story aber nicht, das ist einfach nicht mein Setting.
Ich gönne es ja jedem der es mag, ich mag bestimmte Genres auch die andere nicht mögen, jedem das seine, es hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Artdesign, die Atmosphäre und die Story aber nicht, das ist einfach nicht mein Setting.



Das Thema kann man ad acta legen.
Völlig verständlich wenn einem das nicht gefällt. Demon´s Souls zB hatte im Prinzip auch eine sehr dichte Atmosphäre (vorallem der Sound war unheimlich bedrückend), doch so recht gefallen hat es mir nicht.
Überall Dunkelheit, Sümpfe, Dreck und das über Stunden. 
BB macht zwar einen ähnlichen Eindruck, gefällt mir spontan aber besser.

Wie gesagt, das dir die Spiele, das Genre oder was auch immer nicht gefällt ist vollkommen legitim, aber wegen fehlendem AA zu sagen das ist nicht zeitgemäß, trifft bei mir auf vollkommenes Unverständnis.


----------



## panictomato (9. Februar 2015)

Ich persönlich würde jeden Souls Teil ein Dragon Age Inquisition vorziehen. DAI hat viel zu viele 0815 Müll-MMO Quests, Sammelquest etc. Es fühlt sich an wie eine Beschäfitungstherapie (meine Meinung).

 Die Atmoshäre von Souls Spielen ist für mich unerreicht, einfach Großartig. Ich persönlich hätte auch gerne mehr offensichtliche Story in den Spiel, ohne Nachforschungen und zusammenreimen kommt man da leider zu keinem Ergebnis, was auch der Grund ist das ich absolut kein Plan von der Geschichte von Demon, Dark I+II Souls, ich liebe sie trotzdem.
Das es für PC nicht rauskommt ist sehr schade, aber war auch ziemlich klar. Hier steht Sony dahinter, selbstverständlich wird das ein Exclusiv.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Februar 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich es grundsätzlich nicht,wieso man Threads aufsucht von Spielen,die einem spielerisch und auch generell nicht zusagen,nur um die Grafik zu kritisieren
Und wenn man schon sagt,das die Grafik unansehnlich ist,dann sollte man auch sagen,das gilt für mich
Bloodborne ist für mich weit davon entfernt unansehnlich zu sein,es sieht toll aus auch wenn es an ein TheWitcher 3 nicht rankommt ,aber besser geht es sowieso immer


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bezog mich ja auch nicht auf das Konzept des Spieles, nur auf die Technik welche verglichen mit heutigen Spielen wie Dragon Age:Inquisition, The Witcher 3 und co. nicht zeitgemäß wirkt was Beleuchung, Texturen, Detailgrad, AA usw. angeht.
Das Art Design hat natürlich seine Fans, hat aber weniger mit der Technik zutun.

Und natürlich ist die Grafik kein entscheidender Faktor, ich bin beispielsweise ein großer Fan der Gothic/Risen Reihe, und die hat alles andere als gute Grafik, begeistert mich jedoch durch andere Sachen wie Questdesign, Atmosphäre und co.


----------



## Razor2408 (9. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich ja auch nicht auf das Konzept des Spieles, nur auf die Technik welche verglichen mit heutigen Spielen wie Dragon Age:Inquisition, The Witcher 3 und co. nicht zeitgemäß wirkt was Beleuchung, Texturen, Detailgrad, AA usw. angeht.


Und wem interessiert das hier? Genau niemanden. Hier geht es um Neuigkeiten bezüglich Bloodborne, und nicht darum, es wieder nur schlechtzureden, weil es ein Konsolenspiel ist.
Du hast nichtmal eine PS4, und musst ständig hier dreinquatschen. Bleib mal von einem Konsolenthema fern, wenn du sowieso nichts damit zu tun hast.
Du machst das ja nicht nur hier, du machst in JEDEM Konsolenthema - siehe Uncharted, siehe Project Cars, siehe Tomb Raider, siehe .....................

Keine Ahnung was du damit erreichen willst. Anscheinend ist das ein Trieb bei dir, alles zu bashen was mit Konsolen zu tun hat. Einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2015)

Fantastisch! Das wird unglaublich geil. Hab mir grad ein YT-Video dazu reingepfiffen. Das ist Souls-Feeling!  Geht ab, Alter!


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Mir sind lediglich die grafischen Defizite von Bloodborne aufgefallen, unter anderem das fehlende AA welches vielen Forenusern aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Fantastisch! Das wird unglaublich geil. Hab mir grad ein YT-Video dazu reingepfiffen. Das ist Souls-Feeling!



Am besten fand ich bisher das Video zum Chalice Dungeon. Zwar schon älter, aber falls noch nicht bekannt....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEv7ZHytVAk


----------



## Razor2408 (9. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mir sind lediglich die grafischen Defizite von Bloodborne aufgefallen, unter anderem das fehlende AA welches vielen Forenusern aufgefallen ist.


Seltsamerweise fallen dir solche Defizite IMMER nur bei (exklusiven) Konsolenspielen auf. Bei PC-Spielen siehst du offensichtliche Schwächen nie.
Bei Dying Light hast du sogar behauptet, das Spiel sieht mit dem neuen Patch besser aus und läuft bei dir mit 60fps, obwohl die Entwickler die Grafik-Details beschnitten haben. 
An solchen Fails sieht man eindeutig, dass du nicht objektiv bist, sondern einfach nur bashen und provozieren willst - also Offtopic. Andere werden dafür bestraft, du aber nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gesagt es läuft besser, nicht schöner, wo habe ich das denn behauptet?

Ich kritisiere alle Spiele gleich, und bei Bloodborne ist das AA schlichtweg sehr schlecht da kaum vorhanden, oder siehst Du das anders und bist der Meinung dass Bloodborne über ein gutes AA verfügt?
Natürlich kann in den letzten Wochen noch ein bisschen passieren, indem man beispielsweise die Schattenauflösung etwas reduziert und die dadurch freigewordene Leistung in gutes AA investiert, ich denke damit würde Bloodborne insgesamt wohl auch schöner aussehen.
Über Grafik kann man sich immer streiten, ich bin nun kein großer Fan von diesem tristem dunklem Setting wie bei Bloodborne, und objektiv gesehen sind Spiele wie Dragon:Age Inquisition in technischer Hinsicht wohl Klassen über Bloodborne, wenn man bedenkt dass in DA:I Techniken wie Tesselation, HBAO+ usw. verwendet werden und Bloodborne im Vergleich sehr trist und steril wirkt.

Bloodborne begeistert halt mehr durch das Setting als die nicht zeitgemäße Grafik, das hat viele Fans, und das ist auch gut so, ich gehöre halt nicht zu Jenen.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Februar 2015)

Naja du hast gesagt,dass Spiel seie unansehnlich,das ist einfach übertrieben,impliziert irgendwie,dass es hässlich sei 

Die triste Stimmung ist bei Souls/Bloodborn gewollt,eine düstere Welt sowie eine dichte,dunklere Atmosphäre
Kurz eine Welt,in der du ein kleines unbedeutendes Etwas bisst,was ständig in Gefahr lebt und jeden Moment deinen letzten Atemzug machst - das ist ein Souls Spiel
diese Welt passt einfach zum Gameplay,klar könnte man sich mehr GrafikDetails wünschen,aber ich habe diese nie vermisst
Denn solche Spiele strotzen vor Detailreichtum in der Geschichte,verborgene Hinweise usw sowie verschiedenen Möglichkeiten,dass Spiel durchzuspielen - das da sowas Belangloses wie Tesselation fehlt ist mir egal,und jedem Souls Spieler auch
HBAO+ usw wären nette Kleinigkeiten,aber darauf legt nunmal kein Soulsspieler sein Hauptaugenmerk - besseres AA wäre aber schon schön,aber da ich sowieso relativ weit weg sitze vom Bildschirm,kann ich damit leben 

ein Spiel mit schlechterer Grafik, aber mehr Hingabe in Gameplay und Welt ist viel besser als ein Spiel mit paar Zusatzeffekten,wo aber der Rest zu kurz kommt - so meine Meinung 
Ich würde zb Darksiders jedem AC vorziehen 
Solche Effekte vergisst man irgendwann,einige epische Bossfights aber nie  
Aber selbst wenn Bloodborne alle diese Effekte was dann?Dir sagt nix von dem Spiel zu,HBAO+ würde daran nix ändern


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. Februar 2015)

Wenn du der Ansicht ist das Grafik einzig und allein durch technische Filter definiert wird, dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, sorry.
Die wenigen Videos die zu BB jetzt veröffentlicht wurden, sowie die Eindrücke aus der Alpha, haben deutlich gezeigt wie super die Grafik zur Atmosphäre des Spiels beiträgt.
Aber auch technisch brauch sich die Grafik in Bloodborne nicht vor anderen PS4 Titeln verstecken.
Das Spiel hinterlässt einfach einen grafisch schicken Gesamteindruck.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Mir ist durchaus bewusst dass Spiele von FromSoftware sich nicht durch gute Grafik kennzeichnen und mehr das eigentliche Gameplay im Fokus steht, aber wenn schon die Grafik nicht zeitgemäß ist wäre ein halbwegs sauberes Bild dennoch wichtig, ich bin halt der Meinung dass gerade ein starkes Kantenflimmern die Immersion sehr zerstört.
Aber gut, die Fanbase von Bloodborne will in erster Linie das bekannte Gameplay welches sie von Dark Souls 1 und 2 kennen und die Grafik rückt natürlich in den Hintergrund sofern Gameplay und das düstere Setting stimmen, jeder hat diesbezüglich seine eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Aber gut, die Fanbase von Bloodborne will in erster Linie das bekannte Gameplay welches sie von Dark Souls 1 und 2 kennen und die Grafik rückt natürlich in den Hintergrund sofern Gameplay und das düstere Setting stimmen, jeder hat diesbezüglich seine eigenen Vorlieben.



Nein,es soll das gleiche Feeling vermitteln,also genauso schwer und erbarmungslos sein,aber es ist nicht das gleiche bekannte Gameplay 1 zu 1
Bloodborne hebt sich durch das Schnellere und Actiongeladenere Kampfsystem (neue Waffen auch erkennt man direkt) von DarkSouls ab
und da hoffe ich natürlich,dass es trotz dieser (mutigen) Änderung ,immernoch knackig bleibt
auch das neue Setting ist auch wenn es wieder im Kern düster/trist ist ein ganz Neues ,deshalb heisst es auch nicht "Souls"

Und jetzt mal eine Frage,Sollte Gameplay nicht immer vor Technik/Grafik stehen?
Klar beides zusammen schliesst sich nicht aus,aber spätestens dann machst du auch wieder Abstriche und klappt sogut wie nie 
Besseres AA wäre schon eine gute Sache,aber wie bereits gesagt es stört hier niemanden wirklich,nur dich ,der anscheinend nix mit dem Spiel anfangen kann 

PS: nochmal für dich,nicht du bestimmt ,was nicht mehr Up to Date ist,mag vllt für dich gelten,ist aber keine allgemeingültige Aussage 
Nicht jeder Mensch sieht alles aus einem technischen Filter (was auch gut ist,Spiele gehören gespielt) ,die Grafik in sich sieht aber stimmig aus 
Und das zählt ,Grafik setzt sich nicht nur aus Dingen wie Tesselation zusammen


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Ich denke der Satz "Das Auge spielt mit" passt sehr gut zu diesem Thema, ich denke man sollte den Entwicklern durchaus wissen lassen dass die aktuelle Bildqualität von Bloodborne nicht den Vorstellungen aller Spieler entspricht (AA wurde hier ja schon oft kritisiert), Kritik ist der beste Weg um Entwicklern klar zu machen dass das finale Spiel nicht in allen Punkten dem Wunsch der Spieler entspricht.
Natürlich ist die Grafik kein entscheidender Punkt, und gerade bei Bloodborne haben die Entwickler ganz offensichtlich ihre Prioritäten ganz woanders gelegt, was auch gut ist denn die Zielgruppe hat ihre Spiele nicht aufgrund der Grafik sondern wegen dem Gameplay gekauft.
Und das ist auch gut so, Vielfalt ist im Gaming Sektor immer erwünscht, aber man sollte seine Augen auch nicht vor dem ganz offensichtlichem schließen.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> aber man sollte seine Augen auch nicht vor dem ganz offensichtlichem schließen.



vllt sollten Leute wie du auch mal ihren Filteraugen eine Auszeit geben,ich kann immer ein Spiel auf Grund der Technik kritisieren und verlangen warum es nicht besser geht
Ich könnte auch Ac:U für sein zu aggressives LOD kritisieren,dass ihr MSAA Mist ist (es grundsätzlich kein sauberes AA gibt) oder das die Pop Ups unglaublich nerven usw
Es ist trotzdem ein schickes Spiel,im Gesamteindruck aber natürlich hat es auch Schwächen 
Kritik ist gerechtfertigt aber muss ich verstehen,warum sie von jemanden kommt,der das Spiel sowieso nicht mag und damit es sich sowieso nicht kauft? 

Hier verschließt auch keiner seine Augen,hier sind bloss nicht alle so fanatisch fixiert auf jedes Detail,sondern bewerten das Spiel als Spiel und haben einfach Spass (vorausgesetzt Bloodborne wird wirklich so gut) 
Man hat hier doch schon als Fan klar gemacht,dass man sich besseres AA wünscht,das bedarf aber nicht jemanden wie dir 
Schon gar nicht von jemanden,der zu anderen behauptet,dass sie sich vor dem offensichtlichen verschließen,tut keiner hier,es ist den Leute nur nicht so wichtig 
Aber ist ja nix Neues ,dass es in deiner kunterbunten Welt nur 2 Extreme gibt ^^

PS: und noch was ,hier sind auch einige einfach nicht so verblendet und können einfach objektiver bewerten


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Es geht hier schlichtweg darum wieso ein Spiel wie Bloodborne welches im Jahr 2015 erscheint über keine vernünftige Kantenglättung verfügt, daran ist nichts "extrem".
Und mir ist durchaus bewusst dass Bloodborne kein Spiel wird welches sich durch die Grafik auszeichnen will.
FromSoftware hat bis jetzt keine Spiele released welche in technischer Hinsicht gut sein sollen, ihre Zielgruppe und Käufer wollen das altbekannte Gameplay welche sich von anderen Genrekonkurrenten abhebt, und deshalb wird die Grafik vernachlässigt, aber der eigentlichen Zielgruppe ist das egal sofern der Rest stimmt.
Ich finde es auch gut wenn Spiele sich mehr auf ihr eigentliches Ziel fixieren - nämlich Spaß machen indem sie gameplaytechnisch innovativ sind.
Auf der anderen Seite sollte das Spiel auch dem Standard entsprechen was wir im Jahre 2015 erwarten, etwas Kantenflimmern ist ja durchaus berechtigt, aber wenn es so stark ist, dann wirkt es einfach unschön, ist halt nur meine Meinung.
Vielleicht ist die finale Version des Spieles in diesem Punkt ja viel besser, im Endeffekt erscheint das Spiel erst Ende März und bestimmte Funktionen werden vielleicht erst durch ein Update (Day One Patch) nachgereicht.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es geht hier schlichtweg darum wieso ein Spiel wie Bloodborne welches im Jahr 2015 erscheint über keine vernünftige Kantenglättung verfügt, daran ist nichts "extrem" .



das Extrem bezog sich nicht darauf  das Extrem bezog sich darauf,dass du meintest einige verschließen sich vor dem offentsichtlichen,aber nur weil man nicht selber Meinung ist,heisst es nicht,dass man sich davor verschließt - man sieht ja das Problem,findet es aber nicht so schlimm vielleicht
Genauso wie die Aussage,ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ,es gibt nicht nur 2 Extrema mit Zeitgemäß oder nicht Zeitgemäß
Ich gebe dir ja recht,dass es AA braucht,bestreitet hier ja niemand,aber das macht um deine Ursprungsaussage zu nehmen ,dass Spiel nicht unansehnlich
Aber solange es stabil läuft und die meisten davon keine Augenschmerzen bekommen,kann ich mit solchen Makeln leben

Und wenn ich jedes kleine Detail nehme wie AA ,was sagst du dann über Spiele wie Dying Light mit der miesen Mehrkernoptimierung (oder Arma 3 ?) ,mit den Rucklern bei WD ,den miesen AA bei Ac:U oder generell der technische Zustand einiger Spiele wie zb Battlefield 4 zu Release?
Ist das Zeitgemäß? Wie gesagt Kritik ist gerechtfertigt,und ja sie muss sein,aber wie gesagt fehlendes AA ist da noch das kleinste Problem,da kann aber noch ruhig was geschraubt werden


----------



## RavionHD (10. Februar 2015)

Ja das ist durchaus richtig, genauso wie man Bloodborne aufgrund einiger Schwächen kritisieren sollte sollte das auch bei anderen der Fall sein, wie fehlende Mehrkernoptimierung bei Dying Light, Arma 3 usw. usf.

Ich denke dass Bloodborne ein Spiel wird dass die Zielgruppe vollständig zufriedenstellen wird, jedes Spiel verfügt über Schwächen und das ist auch ok so.
Ich bin großer Fan der Risen/Gothic Serie und die ist auch für die altbackene Optik bekannt, aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das egal, ich finde es stimmig (genauso wie Bloodborne stimmig für die Fans ist) und genieße lieber all die Vorteile die das Spiel hat, das ist im Falle von Bloodborne wohl das Gameplay mit knackigem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Februar 2015)

Wobei diverse Mängel wie die von BF4 (wobei gut bin sowieso eher CS Fan,BF3 hat mich schon nicht überzeugt,wobei sich beides nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen lässt ) das Spiel nahe zu unspielbar machten,das ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Kaliber
Ich will hoffen,dass Bloodborne verspricht,was es hält -es ist eins der wenigen Spiele,die mich noch interessieren für dieses Jahr neben TW3/Batman AK
Pro Jahr spiele ich nur noch 2-3  aktuelle Titel und der Rest ist halt einfach älter,liegt wohl daran,dass eigene Ansprüche mitwachsen

Risen 3 war soweit ich weiss auch nur Dx9 Spiel und gute AA Methoden gab es nicht,wobei es glaub ich eine Möglichkeit gab SSAA zu aktivieren bei Nvidia - hab das aber nur oberflächlich mitverfolgt
Ich finde die Spiele aber langweilig,das Gameplay ist hölzern und das Einzige wo mit die Welt punktet ist die stilvolle Abwechslung ,zumindest für mich 
Für die Story muss man seinen eigenen speziellen Geschmack mit sich bringen,sagte mir bei Risen 1 einfach nicht zu (muss sogar zugeben,der einzige und größte Fehlkauf meines Lebens damals 2009) 
so unterschiedlich kann Geschmack sein


----------



## RavionHD (10. Februar 2015)

Ich denke nicht dass Bloodborne verbuggt sein wird zu Release, außer Dark Souls 1 für den PC war ja kein Spiel sonderlich verbuggt, oder?

Die Risen/Gothic Reihe zeichnet sich mehr durch die dichte Atmosphäre aus, wer Piranha Bytes Spiele liebt liebt auch diese Spiele (wobei Risen 2 der schwächere Teil der Reihe war).
Risen 3 hatte nur FXAA, ja.

Aber ich denke Risen und Bloodborne lässt sich sowieso kaum vergleichen, die beiden spielen in anderen "Gegenden", und außer dem Gerne RPG teilen sie wohl nichts.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Februar 2015)

Nein aber ich will schon eine einigermassen stabile Framerate,wobei ich bisher nur bei AC:U so schlimm fand ,betraf mich aber am Pc nur bedingt 
DarkSouls 1 war nicht verbuggt,der Pc Port bot aber nur eine HD Auflösung und eine miese M+T Steuerung - also kurz ein 1 zu 1 Port - Abhilfe schaffte ja Durante mit der Mod und wer die Power hat kann das Spiel sowieso mühelos auf 4k spielen 
das solche Spiele aber mit Gamepad besser funktionierten ist klar

zu letzterem das stimmt ,Risen ist mehr ein klassiches RPG,während bei Bloodborne der Action Anteil deutlich höher ist - also ein ARPG


----------



## ryzen1 (10. Februar 2015)

Der Thread war echt schön zu lesen, bis ihn RavionHD zerstört hat 

Bei dem Spiel bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Ich denke ich warte hier noch ein paar Tests ab und schlag dann bei ner gebrauchten Version zu.
Die Atmo is zumindest brutal geil ^^


----------



## RavionHD (10. Februar 2015)

Ich denke schon dass Bloodborne eine stabile 30-er Framerate haben wird, würde mich angesichts der Optik wundern wenn diese nicht stabil wäre.
Digital Foundry sollte bei Release eine technische Analyse von Bloodborne machen und dann wissen potentielle Käufer mehr.


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Februar 2015)

Also ich spiele ja "beides". DA:I und DS. Und beide gefallen mir auf ihre Art. Allerdings würde ich DS immer DA:I vorziehen. DS Gameplay ist genau das was ich lange vermisst habe bei Spielen. Bei Gothic ging man auch zu dem Oberboss und haut 3x drauf und er war weg (übertrieben gesagt). Das es jetzt welche gibt die behaupten Spiele wie DS ziehen dadurch nur die Spielzeit in die Länge ist völlig legitim, aber bei DS ist einfach das "geschafft" Feeling wesentlich höher.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Souls nicht unbedingt so schwer,vllt wirken die Spiele nur so abnormal schwer,weil man heutzutage oft nur noch leichte Kost gewohnt ist oder maximal größere HP Balken bei den Gegnern 
wer sich vernünftig vorbereitet und mit Verstand vorgeht,der stirbt viel weniger (besonders beim 2.Durchgang)
das Kampfsystem verlangt einfach mehr Einarbeitungszeit, genauso muss man sich an die Gegner anpassen,selbst die Kleinen können je nachdem ziemlich gefährlich sein

Und ich finde diese Balance gelingt den Souls spielen,ja es ist manchmal frustrierend (solche Spiele spiele ich nur wenn ich Ferien habe) ,aber man erkennt seine eigenen Fehler (ok paar unfaire Stellen gibt es schon manchmal) und wenn man am Ende gewinnt,ist das Gefühl umso berauschender 
und damit meine ich nicht ,dass oben am Bildschirm ein kleines freigeschaltetes Achievment gezeigt wird ,welches bestätigt,dass man 100 Federn gesammelt hat

ps: ja klar beides also DA:I und DS schließen sich nicht aus


----------



## Lg3 (10. Februar 2015)

Solo fände ich die Dark souls spiele wahrscheinlich richtig schwer, aber ich hab jeden Boss immer mit Vier Personen gemacht darum hatte ich nie wirkliche probleme. Bei Dark souls 2 gab es aber irgendeinen Wolf oder so ähnlich ist schon etwas her den man nur alleine machen konnte, da hab ich schon paar Stunden dran gesessen.

Also schön für mich das man im Bloodborne auch wieder im Koop die Endgegner machen kann ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Februar 2015)

Der Wolf war aber DS 1 oder? Mit dem Schwert im Maul  Komischerweise lag der bei mir im first try


----------



## Lg3 (11. Februar 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Der Wolf war aber DS 1 oder? Mit dem Schwert im Maul  Komischerweise lag der bei mir im first try



Jo in Dark Souls 2 gab es aber sowas ähnliches wie einen Wolf, meinte den hier - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgzm_s08jGE


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Jo in Dark Souls 2 gab es aber sowas ähnliches wie einen Wolf, meinte den hier - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgzm_s08jGE



Ist eine Ratte, sieht aber aus wie eine Mischung aus Ratte und Hund.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Februar 2015)

Man sieht ein bisschen was von der Location, aber nicht zuviel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo2tgWAvNlw


Spooky.
http://i.imgur.com/tdLr9ie.gif


BB ab 16.
Bloodborne erhält USK-16-Freigabe - News | GamersGlobal


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Februar 2015)

so langsam glaub ich du bist ein ziemlich gut programmierter Forenbot @ Rizzard
bist immer etwas schneller als ich 

ich find das neue IGN Video richtig gut, auch wenns nur ziemlich kurz ist.
find die Umgebung von Bloodborne einfach nur der Hammer. Was stark auffällt ist das die unterschiedlichen Umgebungen extrem gut zu einander passen. 
In DarkSouls gab es ja spezifische Scenarien, wie z.b. eine typische Feuerwelt (Iron Keep), eine Himmelsstadt (Heides Tower), die Piraten Bucht, Sümpfe, Burgen etc...
In Bloodborne hingegen hat man wohl versucht ein einheitliches Gesamtbild zu erschaffen welches einiges an Varianz bietet und trotzdem zueinander passt

find ich super!

bisschen musik gefällig?
Bloodborne's Haunting Music - IGN First (Video Bloodborne PlayStation 4) | IGN Middle East


----------



## Kinguin (13. Februar 2015)

Die Umgebung gefällt mir auch verdammt gut 
Passt wunderbar zusammen und freue mich die Gegen zu erkunden,Souls bot ja bisher immer etwas offenere Areale (zumindest DS1 mein ich)
Nein kein richtiges OpenWorld,brauche ich aber auch nicht unbedingt ^^


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Es scheint, wie in den Souls Spielen, unterschiedliche Startklassen zu geben.
> Wenn man das Video bei 0:57 pausiert erkennt man folgende Klassen/Perks
> 
> -Milquetoast
> ...



Und hier die Starterstats zu ein paar Klassen.

*Milquetoast*
 Level – 10
Blood Echoes – 300
Vitality – 11
Endurance – 10
Strength – 12
Skill – 10
Bloodtinge – 9
Arcane – 8
*

Lone Survivor*
 Level – 10
Blood Echoes – 420
Vitality – 14
Endurance – 11
Strength – 11
Skill – 10
Bloodtinge – 7
Arcane – 7
*

Troubled Childhood*
 Level – 10
Blood Echoes – 360
Vitality – 9
Endurance – 14
Strength – 9
Skill – 13
Bloodtinge – 6
Arcane – 9
*

Waste of Skin*
 Level – 4
Blood Echoes – 10
Vitality – 10
Endurance – 9
Strength – 10
Skill – 9
Bloodtinge – 7
Arcane – 9


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. Februar 2015)

grad auf Netzwelt gelesen das es ein PS4 Bundle inkl. Bloodborne auch in Europa geben wird.
Allerdings wird in der EU Version auf die dekorative Abdeckung des HDD Schachts verzichtet und steht wohl ausschliesslich den Japanern zur verfügung. Schade.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2015)

Ist halt eben ein stinknormales Bundle.
Der asiatische Raum bekommt eh ganz andere Editions.
Bloodborne: Diese Special Edition gibt es leider nur Asien - NETZWELT


IGN hat ein neues Waffen Video raus gebracht.
Zusehen ist das ausfahrbare "Peitschenstachel"-Schwert, und beidhändige Gewehre.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMasX6GsirE


----------



## Rizzard (19. Februar 2015)

Storytrailer in da House.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9kAbFa78kA


Neuer Trailer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6RJD_PD_CE


----------



## SnugglezNRW (22. Februar 2015)

neues Kurvideo zu "Minibossen"
» Bloodborne: Neues Gameplay-Video zu Monstern und Mini-Bossgegnern by play3.de


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2015)

Wie würde Sleth sagen......Boss-Time in Bloodborne liebe Freunde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0FKfK0H9dY


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ists ja nicht mehr lange hin, hoffentlich kommt keine Verschiebung mehr. Wird in jeder Hinsicht ein Action-Fest werden.
Alleine die Grafik /Atmo ist bei dem Spiel der Hammer. Dagegen wirkt Dark Souls wie ein Last Gen-Game (ist es ja auch, aber das heisst ja nix )


----------



## Kinguin (28. Februar 2015)

die Bossgegner sind einfach die Highlights 

Bitte lass es wirklich so gut sein ,wie es aussieht


----------



## Rizzard (4. März 2015)

Ich gehe mittlerweile fast von einem dynamischen Tag/Nacht Wechsel aus.

Man kennt den Clerik Beast Boss bei Nacht.
Im neuen TV Spot ist heller Tag.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od_Y_jbb-i0

Und in diesem Video sieht man bei Sek 48 einen rötlichen Himmel (Abends?).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fWVeyuHufA


----------



## Kinguin (4. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich gehe mittlerweile fast von einem dynamischen Tag/Nacht Wechsel aus.



Wäre eine feine Sache.
Kannst du dir bei einem Spiel wie Bloodborne auch die Möglichkeit vorstellen,dass Tag/Nacht ins Gameplay eingreifen?
Also bestimmte Bosse/Gebiete gibt es nur nachts ,oder sie haben eine andere Gestalt oder sowas in die Richtung?

Finde ich die bishergezeigten Waffen nebenbei einfach awesome - keine Ahnung aber die sprechen mich richtig an


----------



## Rizzard (4. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wäre eine feine Sache.
> Kannst du dir bei einem Spiel wie Bloodborne auch die Möglichkeit vorstellen,dass Tag/Nacht ins Gameplay eingreifen?
> Also bestimmte Bosse/Gebiete gibt es nur nachts ,oder sie haben eine andere Gestalt oder sowas in die Richtung?



Und wie ich mir das vorstellen kann.
Sollte From Software einen Tag/Nacht Zyklus einbauen, gibt's da sicherlich ein paar Überraschungen.
Inwieweit sich das auswirken könnte? Das weis wohl keiner.
Tatsächliche könnte es manche Gegner evtl nur zu bestimmten Zeiten geben, oder Gegner (wie bspw Werwölfe) wären Nachts stärker, geben dann besseren Loot uvm.
Ich glaube nicht das From sowas einfach nur so einbauen würde.
Über ähnliche Theorien hat auch schon Peeve Peeverson mit der Community diskutiert.


----------



## Razor2408 (4. März 2015)

Tag/Nachtwechsel wäre schon was Feines, und würde der Atmosphäre noch einen draufsetzen.
Hab bisher wenig gesehen, und nur Material, wo vorher feststand, dass nix gespoilert wird.
Aber das WAS ich  gesehen habe, sieht sehr gut aus. Mit Dark Souls wurde ich aufgrund der eher mauen Technik nie so warm.
Bloodborne sieht einfach nur super aus, und auch die Welt + Charaktere scheinen deutlich mehr meinen  Geschmack zu treffen.


----------



## RavionHD (4. März 2015)

Wäre ja enttäuschend wenn nicht, Tag/Nachtwechsel haben ja mittlerweile sehr viele Spiele, bei einem Spiel wie Bloodborne wäre es eine Enttäuschung wenn es keinen dynamischen Tag/Nachtwechsel haben würde.


----------



## Kinguin (5. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Und wie ich mir das vorstellen kann.
> .



Die meisten Spiele ,die einen Tag/Nacht Wechsel haben, bringen keine wirklichen Gameplayveränderungen mit sich - dabei ist soviel möglich.
Wäre eine tolle Sache von FS und würde das Gameplay nochmal gut erweitern.

@Razor dein gutes Recht,aber mich hat es nie gestört - DS fand ich trotzdem ganz "hübsch",aber eher so schön düster und atmosphärisch.


----------



## Rizzard (5. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die meisten Spiele ,die einen Tag/Nacht Wechsel haben, bringen keine wirklichen Gameplayveränderungen mit sich - dabei ist soviel möglich.
> Wäre eine tolle Sache von FS und würde das Gameplay nochmal gut erweitern.



Und darum geht's, um Erweiterung.
Gut vorstellbar das wenn jemand das Spiel einmal durchspielt (gehen wir mal von 30-40h aus), und From tatsächlich solche Finessen implementiert, der Spieler womöglich garnicht mit bekommen hat was es für Veränderungen gibt. Das fällt dann uU erst bei weiteren Durchläufen auf.

Ähnlich ist es doch bei Demon's Souls. Du kannst das ganze Spiel durchspielen ohne die Veränderungen der Charakter- und Weltdendenz zu bemerken. Und die Besonderheiten merkst du auch nur wenn du anfängst das System aktiv zu nutzen.


----------



## Rizzard (6. März 2015)

Das Game ist 41GB groß.
http://i.imgur.com/1ZmC7hZh.jpg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (6. März 2015)

Auch noch mal was zu Bloodborne :

Bloodborne - Neue Infos zum Koop-Modus und Day-One-Patch - News auf PlayNation.de

hoffe das Spiel läuft auch vernünftig ^^


----------



## Lg3 (6. März 2015)

> Möchte man nur unter Freunden im Koop-Modus spielen, hat der Host die Möglichkeit ein achtstelliges Passwort einzurichten. Spieler, die dieses Passwort eingeben, werden automatisch dem entsprechenden Spiel zugewiesen. Allerdings funktioniert dieses Feature lediglich im Koop-Modus, nicht im PvP.



Das ist ja wohl die beste Nachricht die ich jemals gelesen habe!! Habe Dark Souls 2 schon zusammen mit einem Kumpel im Koop durchgespielt da war es manchmal etwas hart bis er mein Rufzeichen gefunden hat oder ich seines. Echt super das es in Bloodborne so leicht gehen wird! Jetzt kann ich das Spiel wirklich kaum abwarten


----------



## Rizzard (6. März 2015)

Bei Amazon gibt es neben der Steelbook auch endlich die CE (79€).
Der Guide wird jetzt auch gelistet.


----------



## Rizzard (9. März 2015)

Seht mal was man mit den Nachrichten jetzt visualisieren kann.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2015)

Ich habe auf Neogaf eine Art interaktiven Trailer gefunden.
Man kann wählen welches Gebiet man sehen will, mit welchen Waffen, Koop oder solo usw.



> SPOILER ALERT: It contains never seen before footage and Boss fights


https://watch.zentrick.com/qxgofC/

Oder auch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbls92q0HVQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Seht mal was man mit den Nachrichten jetzt visualisieren kann.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das eröffnet doch jede menge troll möglichkeiten 

-try to jump- 

die shortclips auf zentrick.com sind ja echt geil gemacht.
steigert die vorfreude auf das spiel immer mehr!


----------



## Razor2408 (10. März 2015)

Bloodborne Design für PS4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



North America: J4ND-DJNH-K3C7
Europe: PBGA-HJNC-LQ99


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Bloodborne Design für PS4:
> North America: J4ND-DJNH-K3C7
> Europe: PBGA-HJNC-LQ99



Ich hab das Design seit gestern drauf.
Das Hintergrundbild ansich ist ja nicht schlecht, aber durchdacht ist das Design imo nicht.
Die Icons und die Schrift haben die gleiche Farbe wie der Hintergrund, alles so hellgrau.
Dadurch kann man die Menüpunkte teils schlecht erkennen/lesen.


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2015)

Das Magazin Edge hat einen Bericht über BB verfasst.
Es gibt ein paar Infos.

Um mal ein paar Punkte zu nennen, verweise ich auf einen deutschen Artikel.
» Bloodborne: Spielzeit beläuft sich laut der EDGE auf über 40 Stunden ? Weitere Details enthüllt by play3.de



Die Spielzeit ist für mich völlig iO.
Das Leveldesign dürfte wieder etwas tricky werden. Wer die Shortcuts nicht oder nur teilweise findet, wird sich über lange Laufwege nach dem Tode aufregen.
Das Dunkelheit und Licht eine starke Rolle spielen find ich ebenfalls gut.



> Abschließend ist von einer brandneuen Spielmechanik die Rede, über die  die Redakteure der EDGE bisher aber noch nicht sprechen möchten. Aus  Spannungsgründen, wie es seitens des Magazins heißt



Was das wohl sein wird.


----------



## Kinguin (12. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> ....



Die Spielzeit von 40-60Std ist Standard bei einem Souls Spiel, zumindest im 1.Durchgang.
Reicht mir habe Demon 50h Stunden verbracht, in Dark Souls ebenso, bei Dsk sogar + 2.Durchgang auf dem PC und komme auf 80h 
Finde ebenso, dass das in Ordnung ist, jetzt muss es halt ebenso motivieren.


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die Spielzeit von 40-60Std ist Standard bei einem Souls Spiel, zumindest im 1.Durchgang.



Ja natürlich. Ich habe bei DkS1 und 2 auch jeweils über 50h gebraucht.
Es ist ja nur so das die Devs eine Spielzeit von 20-30h für BB angaben. Und jetzt dachten viele das BB womöglich etwas kürzer ausfällt als seine "Vorgänger".

Was ich aber ungwohnt finde ist die Angabe, das Gegner keine Waffen mehr droppen.
Ich fand das eigentlich immer ziemlich gut wenn man einen Gegner vor sich hatte und die Chance bestand das er seine Waffe droppt.

Denkt ihr die unterschiedlich bekannten Tageszeiten in den Videos sind eine Art Welttendenz wie in Demon´s Souls?


Edit:
Nichts anderes hätte ich erwartet.^^
» Bloodborne: ?New Game Plus?-Modus soll euch das Fürchten lehren by play3.de



Vaati hat heute auch ein neues Video raus gebracht.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d-upp0BrB4


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. März 2015)

@Rizzard
nein ich persönlich glaube das es sowas wie Weltentendenzen nicht geben wird.
Ich begründe das einfach mit der Entwicklung  der ganzen Souls Spiele.
Seit DemonSouls wurde das "Genre" immer Einsteigerfreundlicher und die Spielmechaniken immer mehr "durchsichtiger".
Ich glaube wenn ich jemand nehme der jungfreulich an die Soulsspiele gesetzt werden würde, dann käme er mit DarkSouls 2 wohlmöglich am besten klar. 
Ist halt ein subjektiver Eindruck von mir.

Ich will damit aber nicht behaupten das der Tag/Nachtzyklus keinen Einfluss auf die Spielwelt haben wird. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das man gewisse Aktionen nur bei Tag oder nur bei Nacht durchführen kann.
Ich bezweifel aber das es so komplex und missverständlich aufgebaut ist wie das Tendenzensystem aus DemonSouls.


----------



## Kinguin (13. März 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Ich begründe das einfach mit der Entwicklung  der ganzen Souls Spiele.
> Seit DemonSouls wurde das "Genre" immer Einsteigerfreundlicher und die Spielmechaniken immer mehr "durchsichtiger".
> Ich glaube wenn ich jemand nehme der jungfreulich an die Soulsspiele gesetzt werden würde, dann käme er mit DarkSouls 2 wohlmöglich am besten klar.
> Ist halt ein subjektiver Eindruck von mir.



das sehe ich anders - ich habe zuerst DarkSouls 2012 auf der Ps3 gespielt und da hat es mich direkt gepackt,auch wenn ich unzählige Male gestorben bin.
Habe dananch mir direkt Demon Souls geholt,und das ging schon leichter von der Hand ,aber bockte immer noch ordentlich.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich DarkSouls 2 geholt als erstes Souls Spiel,und er kam überhaupt nicht drauf klar - es war für ihn bockschwer.
Ich habe es nur mal angespielt,und durch meine Erfahrungen bei den Teilen vorher ging es mir leichter von der Hand.
Habe mich auch erstmal entschieden DarkSouls 2 auszulassen,hatte ja auch einige Schwächen.
Denke daher nicht,dass die Souls Reihe unbedingt leichter wird ,sondern eher ,dass man selbst immer besser wird,gefordert bin ich aber immer noch ,auch bei meinem 2.Durchgang bei DarkSouls 1 am Pc.


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2015)

Also von der Schwierigkeit würde ich sagen sind DeS und DkS1 ca gleich.
DkS2 finde ich etwas leichter, allerdings ist der Anfang für Einsteiger hart, da man eben auf 50% HP absinken kann. 

So Leute, jetzt gehts wieder ans Eingemachte.
Der japanische Launch Trailer ist da.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKptPGvUhfQ

Tolles Gif vom Trailer.
http://giant.gfycat.com/LavishOffbeatGangesdolphin.gif


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2015)

Na das freut mich als Souls Fan.



> Impressions so far:
> I got the game tonight.
> It's something else so far. The shimmering from the IGN clips is pretty  much absent. The graphics are phenomenal, and I'm a primarily PC gamer,  too.
> So far the game is incredible.
> *Dark Souls is my favorite game of all time, and so far this tops it in every way.*


NeoGAF - View Single Post - BLOODBORNE Spoiler Thread (read OP)

Und ein paar Screenshots von Usern(?).
BB - Album on Imgur


----------



## Kinguin (16. März 2015)

Ein Redakteur vom Gamingmagazin Edge war ebenso begeistert und hatte beim ersten Durchgang ca 45-50h gebraucht, er bezeichnet sich ebenso als großer Sous Veteran und Fan.
Müsste mal den Link raussuchen.

Insgesamt klingt aber das schon zu gut, ich bleibe weiterhin skeptisch - in 10 Tagen weiß ich mehr.
Dachte eher, dass Bloodborne die Leuten spalten würden, es ist halt kein direkter Souls Nachfolger, mit hohen Wertungen rechne ich nicht unbedingt. (wobei ich auf die auch nicht so viel gebe)
Aber was ich bisher sah ,sah einfach überzeugend aus (das Gameplay, die Atmo, das Setting, die Grafik generell, alles), es muss einfach gut sein . 
Bitte FS enttäuscht mich nicht


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. März 2015)

Hoffentlich sind das keine Aussagen die durch de ganzen Hype getragen wurden.
Überlege mir noch sehr stark wie ich den Titel angehen möchte.
Bei DS2 war mir klar das ich im ersten durchlauf eh nie im Leben alles sehen/finden würde und hab ich einfach durchgeboxt.
Bloodborne ist aber was komplett neues. Vielleicht lasse ich mir da für den ersten Run mehr Zeit.
Interessant finde ich vorallem die Randomdungeons. Leider weis ich noch rein gar nichts zu diesesn Dungeons. Wär interessant zu wissen welcher Anreiz geschaffen wurde diese zu besuchen.


----------



## Rizzard (16. März 2015)

Ich werde mir für den ersten Durchlauf Zeit nehmen. 
Selbst für DS2 hab ich 60-70h für den ersten Durchlauf gebraucht (inkl farmen und bisschen Glockeneid).

Aktuell würde ich sagen ich nehm mir die Chalice Dungeons am Ende zur Brust (also vor dem Endboss), aber wenn jemand schon vorher ein paar Runden drehen will können wir uns gerne verabreden.
Von Snuggles bekomm ich die PSN-ID eh noch und andere dürfen sich gerne anschließen.
Dann können wir mal ein paar Dungeons zusammen bestreiten.


Was die Koop Geschichte angeht:
Insight is consumed for co-op, earned by discovering bosses (possibly   defeating them as well) and using the item "Madman's Skull." When you   use the Beckoning Bell to summon, you lose a point of insight. 

Der Punkt "Insight" im Skill-Inventar stellt eine Art Alternative zur Humanity dar.
Ich vermute, man braucht insight um koopen zu können.


Edit:
Wer Lust auf englischen Text hat.
Bloodborne Press Preview Impressions (16/03/2015) - NeoGAF


----------



## Lg3 (19. März 2015)

Ich find ja diese Aktion in Dänemark ganz lustig, das jeder der im dänischen Blutspendezentrum Givblod etwas Blut spendet als Dankeschön ein Exemplar von Bloodborne erhält ^^ Würde es sowas hier in Deutschland in meiner nähe geben würde ich das glatt machen 

http://www.gamona.de/games/bloodborne,daenemark-blutspender-erhalten-bloodborne-als-dankeschoen:news,2614329.html


----------



## Kinguin (19. März 2015)

Sowas definiere ich nicht als Spende, Spende ist für mich etwas ,was du wirklich "verschenkt" aber nichts dafür als Ausgleich bekommst (außer ein reineres Gewissen ^^)
Dennoch coole Aktion, ich würde es ausmachen ehrlich 
Wäre aber halt ein Austausch, "du zahlst mit deinem Blut".


----------



## Rizzard (19. März 2015)

Die Idee ist schon originell.

Ich kann´s kaum erwarten endlich los zu legen. 
Morgen sollte es verschickt werden, dann darf gerne alles schnell gehen.

Nächste Woche kommt dann noch ein 3GB Day1 Patch der sich um Onlinefeatures, Performance, Stabilität und Bugs kümmert.

So und noch eben die Starterstats.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (19. März 2015)

Mir fällt grad ein, gab es bei DarkSouls 2 nicht für Leute, die das Spiel vor den Releasetag hatten ,unbesiegbare Bosse am Anfang, die erst mit einem Patch am Releasetag besiegbar waren ? 
Oder war das nur bei Raubkopien ?

Oder ich irre mich grad komplett und meine ein anderes Spiel ^^.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. März 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Ich find ja diese Aktion in Dänemark ganz lustig, das jeder der im dänischen Blutspendezentrum Givblod etwas Blut spendet als Dankeschön ein Exemplar von Bloodborne erhält ^^ Würde es sowas hier in Deutschland in meiner nähe geben würde ich das glatt machen
> 
> http://www.gamona.de/games/bloodborne,daenemark-blutspender-erhalten-bloodborne-als-dankeschoen:news,2614329.html



pumpen sie soviel ab wie sie nur können!!!!!

ist auf jedenfall ne coole Aktion! Ich würde da auch mitmachen wollen 
Dänemark ist ja jetzt nicht weit weg. Wenn ich das Spiel nicht schon vorbestellt hätte würd ich vielleicht n kleinen Wochendend Urlaub einplanen


----------



## Rizzard (19. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad ein, gab es bei DarkSouls 2 nicht für Leute, die das Spiel vor den Releasetag hatten ,unbesiegbare Bosse am Anfang, die erst mit einem Patch am Releasetag besiegbar waren ?
> Oder war das nur bei Raubkopien ?
> 
> Oder ich irre mich grad komplett und meine ein anderes Spiel ^^.



Ich hatte DkS2 glaub 3 Tage vorher, aber bei mir war nichts unbesiegbar.^^
Bei BB könnte ich mir vorstellen das Koop/PVP und dieser ganze Onlinekram vor dem Patch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Kinguin (19. März 2015)

Wenn du das Spiel vielleicht schon paar Tage vorher hast, wäre cool wenn du auch paar Eindrücke schildern könntest.
Ich brauche erst nicht genau am Releasetag,aber das Testembargo fällt wohl erst am Releasetag. ^^ 
Bin einfach richtig gespannt.


----------



## Rizzard (19. März 2015)

Sollte das Spiel Samstags hier eintrudeln, werde ich sicherlich am WE was dazu schreiben.
Ansonsten halt eben erst nächste Woche.

Hat eigentlich jemand die Alpha gespielt?
Ich schwanke zwischen der Axe oder dem Saw Cleaver. Die Starterklasse werden ich wohl spontan entscheiden.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. März 2015)

Ich glaub ich werde bestimmt um die 50 chars am Anfang starten. Mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit das mit dem höchsten unbewaffneten Schaden. Ich will den ersten Werwolf töten der einen ja ins jenseits befördern soll um die Story einzuleiten (ähnlich wie in DemonSouls wo man dann beim Drachen landet ),... sofern das geht


----------



## Rizzard (19. März 2015)

Im IGN Video machte er imo 2 Schadenspunkte. Das wird ein harter Kampf.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. März 2015)

ja ich weis
aber will unbedingt wissen obs geht
bezweifle aber das es mir in der Anfangszeit gelingen wird.


----------



## Rizzard (19. März 2015)

Der neue Trailer ist einfach göttlich.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PofO32sS8s


----------



## Rizzard (20. März 2015)

Bei GO ist eine kleine Menge verfügbar.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Stellt euch bei BB auf Ladezeiten ein.
It looks as though the load times in Bloodborne are a good 35+ seconds


----------



## panictomato (20. März 2015)

Kumpel hat bei Gamsonly bestellt und wurde auch schon verschickt meinte er. Morgens kommts an.


----------



## Kinguin (20. März 2015)

Kann man die Ladezeiten der Ps4 nicht mit einer SSD oder SSHD beschleunigen ?
Ich meine der Unterschied zwischen einer SSHD und einer SSD sind bei der Ps4 recht niedrig, jedoch ist der Unterschied zur eingebauten HDD deutlich.


----------



## panictomato (20. März 2015)

Gab da letztens mal ein Test (finde ihn grad leider nicht), ist kaum der rede Wert die Verbesserung. Dafür viel zu Teuer. Bin aber auf Konsole auf längere Ladezeiten gewöhnt, ist bei den meisten Spielen so. Ich denke da nur an Dark Souls 1 und 2, auf der PS3 mindestens 3 mal so hohe Ladezeiten wie auf meinen PC, und ich habe keine SSD XD.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. März 2015)

hmhm  
also aus den gameplay Videos die ich bereits gesehen habe konnte ich jetzt nicht schliessen das die ladezeiten sehr lang waren, eher im Gegenteil.
die kamen mir wesentlich kürzer als in DarkSouls vor.


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2015)

Spiel ist eingetroffen.
Jetzt noch Patch laden und es kann los gehen.

Snugglez, man kann den Werewolf definitiv besiegen. Hatte ihn fast down.


----------



## Kinguin (21. März 2015)

Wieso hast du die Spiele immer so früh ? ^^
Es ist nicht selten, dass man Spiele schon bis zu 7 Tage vor dem eigentlichen Release kriegt, aber überrascht mich dennoch etwas.
4 Tage vor dem eigentlichen Release sind schon eine feine Sache, viel Spaß


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. März 2015)

@Rizzard
wtf

warum hast du das game schon?
laut bestellbestätigung trifft meine disc erst dienstag ein :/

und...


> Snugglez, man kann den Werewolf definitiv besiegen. Hatte ihn fast down.


das hört sich doch schonmal gut an 
gogo nicht aufgeben! 

PS: bin heute wieder zuhause angekommen,   ich such gleich mal meine PS4 ID raus und schick dir dann eine PN


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2015)

Tja, GO macht's möglich.

Update:
Die ersten 2 Bosse sind down.


----------



## Kinguin (21. März 2015)

Wie lange spielst du denn schon ? 
Man ist das unfair... ich warte immer noch die ersten Reviews ab, aber damit muss ich vor Dienstag nicht rechnen.


----------



## Rizzard (21. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung. Hab heut Nachmittag ein paar Stunden gezockt.


----------



## Rizzard (23. März 2015)

So, das Blood Starved Beast aus den Trailern hab ich gestern auch gelegt.
Ich dachte eigentlich der Boss ist sauschwer, allerdings war er nach dem zweiten Versuch down.
Trotzdem super Boss-Design. 
Bosse haben auch wieder verschiedene Stufen. Dieser hatte sogar 3.

Das Game ist nach allem was ich bisher mitbekommen habe aber kürzer als die Souls Spiele.
Die Entwickler meinten ja mal was von 20-30h. Das könnte scheinbar sogar hin kommen.
Allerdings ist die Mechanik wirklich gut geworden.
Durch das Health Regain System geht man sehr offensive vor. Treffer nimmt man uU in Kauf da man sofort wieder kontert und Lebenspunkte zurück bekommt.
Ein Holzschild hab ich auch schon gefunden, allerdings kein Bedarf es zu testen. Das parieren mit der Waffe geht nämlich gut von der Hand.


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2015)

So Leute, seit gestern sind ja die Server endlich online.
Musste das Ganze dann gleich mal testen. Hab mich vor den Bossraum gestellt (war bei mir der dritte und letzte Boss den ich gemacht habe) und die Glocke geleutet.
Nach 20 Sekunden wurde ich gerufen und wir konnte den Boss legen. Das hab ich dann etwa 5-6 mal gemacht. Musste nie länger als 1 Minute warten (verständlich das da jetzt ne Menge los ist).
So konnte ich auch gleich mal "Einsicht" farmen. Wenn ich erfolgreich helfe den Boss zu legen bekomme ich einen Punkt Einsicht. Meines Wissens verbraucht man Einsicht, wenn man jemand zu Hilfe rufen will.
Die "Phantome" sind genau wie in der Alpha ganz normal, also nicht weiß leuchtend wie in den Souls Spielen. Der Host trägt im Namen "Herausforderer" als Zusatz, damit man weiß wer wer ist.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. März 2015)

so ich hab jetzt auch 2-3 stunden zocken können.
hab aber die meiste zeit im character Editor rumgelungert und mich am ersten Werwolf versucht. der ist definitiv machbar. hab ihn zwar noch nicht down, aber das wird noch!
die restliche zeit hab ich damit verbracht mich tierisch zu verlaufen.
irgendwie hab ich es auch geschafft den ersten Boss zu skippen (sofern der Boss aus der Alpha der erste ist) und ich landete bei irgend son Priester Tpyen aufm Friedhof. Bis ich gecheckt habe wie man auflevelt waren auch schon rund 25k Blutechos in den Sand gesetzt 
ich komm mir so noobig vor, aber genau das hab ich mir auch erhofft.
Es macht richtig bock!

Am schwersten für mich ist die Umgewöhnung der Steuerung. Ständig schluck ich heiltränke weil ich die Waffe Switchen will und auch mit der targetlock Funktion komme ich noch gar nicht klar. Das lief, dem langsameren Gameplay geschuldet in DarkSouls persönlich empfunden wesentlich besser.
Ich denke aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat fallen diese Kleinigkeiten weg.

Das Game hat auf jedenfall riesen Sucht Faktor.


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2015)

Ja der Boss aus der Alpha ist "eigentlich" der erste Boss. Sobald du ihn besuchst (musst ihn nicht mal besiegen) kannst im Hunters Dream leveln.
Der andere Boss, kann wie du siehst auch sofort besucht werden. Ist aber schon ne harte Socke und flink wie ein Wiesel.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. März 2015)

also den 2ten Boss habe ich first try erlegt. (Tipp, in Phase 1 kann man den ganz easy runterhauen in dem man sich hinter einen Grabstein positioniert und einfach nur circled)
beim ersten, den ich erst später gemacht habe, hatte ich viel mehr Probleme. Nicht weil ich den jetzt ziemlich anspruchsvoll fand, vielmehr wegen der blöden kamaraperspektive. oftmals sah man einfach nicht wenn der zugeschlagen hat.
nach ca. 5 Stunden zocken brauch ich ersma ne kleine Pause, mein Daumen ist das viele Playstation spielen nicht gewohnt 
Im übrigen....

Einige Dinge erinnern auch stark an DarkSouls 1. Beispielsweise finde ich in Bloodborn eine Stelle die stark an die 2 Sniper in Anor Londo erinnert, allerdings wurde hier leicht das Arsenal aufgestockt  (verrate mal nix)


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2015)

Das Clerik Beast hab ich glaub ohne Log on gemacht, gerade wegen der Cam.
Bei mir werden Gegenstände beim Händler jetzt schon teurer, so ein Mist.

PS: Gefängnis hab ich noch keins gesehen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. März 2015)

> Bei mir werden Gegenstände beim Händler jetzt schon teurer, so ein Mist.



Kann eventuell am Insight wert liegen.
Hab das gefühl das durch den Wert die Händler auch mehr Waren anbieten.


----------



## Kinguin (25. März 2015)

Habe es heute bei einem Kumpel gespielt 
Spielt sich super, und in der Welt steckt soviel Liebe zum Detail - bin echt am Überlegen ^^

Was mich überrascht ,ist die Tatsache, dass es so gut wie immer flüssig lief , könnte aber auch an den Gebieten liegen.
Klar technisch ist es trotzdem nicht das Wahre ,aber FS hat trotzdem solide Arbeit in der Technik abgeliefert.
Das Flimmern hat mich persönlich auch nicht so gestört, so krass fand ich es dann nicht wie beschrieben.


----------



## Razor2408 (25. März 2015)

Ich habe Bloodborne schon gestern Abend und heute Nachmittag mit einem Freund gezockt.
Rein technisch gesehen braucht es sich nicht hinter der "neuen" Unreal Engine 4 zu verstecken.
Das Gesamtbild passt zu 100% und perfekt in das düstere Setting.

Es sieht um Klassen besser aus als Dark Souls 1+2, vor allem ein bestimmtes Setting zu dem ich aber nichts schreiben will wegen Spoilergefahr.
Ich habe in den ca. 3-4 Stunden wo wir gezockt haben wenig auszusetzen, einzig die relativ überschaubare Waffenanzahl ist zu erwähnen.
Der erste Boss auf der Brücke ist direkt ein Highlight. Das Spiel ist  schon hart, aber nicht unfair.
Man muss mit Geduld ran gehen ohne  Schild, will immer angreifen wenn die Gegner mal nicht  kommen. Da muss man sich rantasten. 



> Mit "Demon's Souls" und "Dark Souls" hat Entwickler Hidetaka Miyazaki  dem Westen brutal schwere Rollenspiele schmackhaft gemacht.
> "Bloodborne"  ist sein neuester Geniestreich - *und ein Grund, eine Playstation 4 zu kaufen.*


Bloodborne im Test:*Rollenspiel für Playstation 4 - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wirklich toll, dass das Spiel auch abseits der Gaming-Gemeinde Begeisterung hervorruft.


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Kann eventuell am Insight wert liegen.
> Hab das gefühl das durch den Wert die Händler auch mehr Waren anbieten.



Ich denke die Händler bekommen mehr umso mehr du im Spiel erreichst.
Ob die Preise mit der Einsicht zusammen hängen? Hm, müsste ich mal testen. Vielleicht liegts auch am Level, oder an gelegten Bossen oder......


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. März 2015)

Preise weis ich nicht,
aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das gewisse Dinge im Hunters Dream durch Insight freigeschaltet werden.
Hab grad kurz bissl gegoogelt. Es scheint so das das betreten einer Bossstage z.b. 1 Insight gibt, und erst dadurch die Puppe zum Aufleveln aktiviert wird.
Das kann ich so durch meine eigenen Erfahrungen jedenfalls schonmal bestätigen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Hab grad kurz bissl gegoogelt. Es scheint so das das betreten einer Bossstage z.b. 1 Insight gibt, und erst dadurch die Puppe zum Aufleveln aktiviert wird.
> Das kann ich so durch meine eigenen Erfahrungen jedenfalls schonmal bestätigen.



Ja das wusste ich schon. Du bekommst 1 Insight wenn du das erste mal bei einem neuen Boss bist, und mehrere Insight wenn du ihn legst.
Nach dem ersten Insight kannst du leveln.

Ich weis jedenfalls das Gegenstand X bei mir gestern 1700 gekostet hat, und beim nächsten Besuch 4200.
Hätte ich das vorher gewusst.^^


----------



## Memphys (26. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja das wusste ich schon. Du bekommst 1 Insight wenn du das erste mal bei einem neuen Boss bist, und mehrere Insight wenn du ihn legst.
> Nach dem ersten Insight kannst du leveln.
> 
> Ich weis jedenfalls das Gegenstand X bei mir gestern 1700 gekostet hat, und beim nächsten Besuch 4200.
> Hätte ich das vorher gewusst.^^



BTW, für Insight kann man sich auch Items kaufen,  zB. die Rüstung vom zweiten Boss. Ist auch ganz empfehlenswert, es sei denn man will das Spiel sehr hart haben, das ganze funktioniert als World Tendency. Gegner bekommen Buffs wenn man bestimmte Werte überschreitet


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. März 2015)

das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen
ich hab seit kurzemson komisches Symbol in meiner Statusleiste, türkis-blaues Quadrat mit einem Pfeil nach oben.
das blöde ist ich kann nirgends nachschauen was das jetzt bedeutet >-<


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Gegner bekommen Buffs wenn man bestimmte Werte überschreitet



Ähh wat?

Seh ich das richtig man hat Ringe so bisschen durch Runen ersetzt?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. März 2015)

jau...

die nennen das jetzt carryll runen. hab aber auch noch keine gefunden, bin auch grade erst in dem zweiten gebiet angekommen. aber kein plan,... irgendwie habe ich da Gefühl das ich ständig den falschen weg wähle. ich hab in Yharnam grade mal 3 Bosse down und ich hab das Gefühl das dies nicht alle sind. jetzt gibt's für mich noch 2 bekannte Wege wo allerdings ein paar Gegner auf mich warten die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht für mein Level Bereich gedacht sind. dies scheinen ganz besondere Bestienjäger zu sein die ebenfalls Morphwaffen benutzen. glaub die respawnen auch nicht, an 2 unterschiedlichen stellen konnte ich jeweils einen von zweien die dort jeweils lauern besiegen.
Auch gibt es in Yharnheim noch so unendlich viele Tore und Türen die ich nicht aufbekomme.

Das macht so viel Laune das alles selbst zu erforschen.
Kann gar nicht oft genug wiederholen wie genial das Game ist.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> jau...
> die nennen das jetzt carryll runen. hab aber auch noch keine gefunden,



Ich hab 2-3 davon, allerings fehlt mir vermutlich noch das passende Werkzeug. Kann noch nichts damit anfangen.



> .... die scheinen ganz besondere Bestienjäger zu sein die ebenfalls Morphwaffen benutzen. glaub die respawnen auch nicht, an 2 unterschiedlichen stellen konnte ich jeweils einen von zweien die dort jeweils lauern besiegen.



Die NPC Hunter sind derbe Gegner.
Ein Kampf gegen die ist echt kein Zuckerschlecken. Halten sehr viel aus, sind extrem schnell, ballern, heilen sich usw.



> Auch gibt es in Yharnheim noch so unendlich viele Tore und Türen die ich nicht aufbekomme.



Normal.^^

PS: Man merkt wieviele Leute mit Bloodborne das erste mal in die From Software Spiele einsteigen (scheinbar hat Sonys Werbekampagne gut gezündet).
Wie oft ich jetzt schon gelesen habe "wie kann ich meine Bloodechos speichern", oder "die Gegner sind ja viel zu stark" uvm ist schon sehr amüssant.


----------



## Memphys (27. März 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> jau...
> 
> die nennen das jetzt carryll runen. hab aber auch noch keine gefunden, bin auch grade erst in dem zweiten gebiet angekommen. aber kein plan,... irgendwie habe ich da Gefühl das ich ständig den falschen weg wähle. ich hab in Yharnam grade mal 3 Bosse down und ich hab das Gefühl das dies nicht alle sind. jetzt gibt's für mich noch 2 bekannte Wege wo allerdings ein paar Gegner auf mich warten die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht für mein Level Bereich gedacht sind. dies scheinen ganz besondere Bestienjäger zu sein die ebenfalls Morphwaffen benutzen. glaub die respawnen auch nicht, an 2 unterschiedlichen stellen konnte ich jeweils einen von zweien die dort jeweils lauern besiegen.
> Auch gibt es in Yharnheim noch so unendlich viele Tore und Türen die ich nicht aufbekomme.
> ...



Den einen Typen hätte ich fast geschafft - fast. Einen Parry gefailt, dann hat er zwei Vials eingeschmissen und mich kaputt gehauen. Der Weg ist aber ziemlich gut glaub ich...

Wo seid ihr denn nachdem ihr in Old Yharnam wart weitergegangen?



Spoiler



Den Weg mit den beiden Riesenviechern kannst du dir sparen - den Weg da generell. Auch die Treppe hoch.  Eine gute Bossreihenfolge ist glaub ich Cleric Beast, Father Gascoigne, dann Blood Starved Beast in Old Yharnam (wenn man dem Typen im Hunter's Dream Glauben schenken will) und dann Vikar Amelia in der großen Kathedrale (macht zumindest Sinn, weil man dadurch ins Gebiet kommt wo man den nötigen Skill für die Runen freischaltet - die erste bekommt man wiederum kurz nach dem Blood Starved Beast afaik)


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. März 2015)

> Den einen Typen hätte ich fast geschafft - fast. Einen Parry gefailt, dann hat er zwei Vials eingeschmissen und mich kaputt gehauen. Der Weg ist aber ziemlich gut glaub ich...


hab die jetzt alle down, waren aber harte brocken. kann euch beruhigen... die respawnen Tatsache nicht!
ich hab Yharnam eigentlich durch... hab hier auch 3 Carryll Runen nun gefunden, aber immer noch nicht das Werkzeug. 
Trozdem finde ich hier noch so unendlich viele Türen die ich nicht öffnen kann.
Eventuell muss ich hier später nochmal durch. Ich denke jetzt geht's erstmal durch den Wald.


edit:

*seuftz*
der wald....
bäume, bäume, noch mehr bäume und sumpf
schlagen und noch mehr bäume
wo geht's lang?
wer sich hier nicht verläuft hat meinen Respekt verdient
renn seit einer stunde permanent im kreis, kann aus der Distanz aber eigentlich ein das Ziel sehen.
falls wer noch das Problem hat wie ich... kann als Tipp nur den Hinweis geben das es 2 Aufzüge gibt die komplett identisch aussehen. Bis ich das gerafft hab waren ca. 100k Blutechos erfarmt >-<


----------



## Lg3 (27. März 2015)

Jetzt mal ehrlich dieser zweite Boss *Pater* Gascoigne soll doch ein schlechter scherz sein? Sitze da seit gestern dran, jetzt gerade auch die Letzen 4 stunden versucht, c.a 35 mal gestorben. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es im Spiel einen Gegner geben wird der NOCH schwerer ist als der... Schaff den easy auf hälfte aber sobald der sich verwandelt ist es vorbei. Den ersten Boss hatte ich first try geschafft aber dieser *Pater* Gascoigne ne ne...


----------



## Memphys (28. März 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich dieser zweite Boss *Pater* Gascoigne soll doch ein schlechter scherz sein? Sitze da seit gestern dran, jetzt gerade auch die Letzen 4 stunden versucht, c.a 35 mal gestorben. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es im Spiel einen Gegner geben wird der NOCH schwerer ist als der... Schaff den easy auf hälfte aber sobald der sich verwandelt ist es vorbei. Den ersten Boss hatte ich first try geschafft aber dieser *Pater* Gascoigne ne ne...



Der ist relativ harmlos, versuch mal ihn zu parryen (mit der Schußwaffe anschießen kurz bevor er dich trifft, dann nah vor ihn und leichten Angriff) , ist in den ersten Formen relativ einfach, bei der letzten muss man den kleinen Jump provozieren (nicht den großen, asozialen) indem man auf mittlere Distanz geht. Alternativ ist bei vielen Bossen Consumables schmeißen eine gute Option, hier allerdings nicht wirklich nötig.

@SnugglezNRW: Freu dich auf den Boss, das obligatorische Gank-Squad... warum man sowas in JEDES Spiel einbauen muss. Überall mindestens ein Boss der in Überzahl angreift.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. März 2015)

> @SnugglezNRW: Freu dich auf den Boss, das obligatorische Gank-Squad... warum man sowas in JEDES Spiel einbauen muss. Überall mindestens ein Boss der in Überzahl angreift.



jau,
hab ihn gestern Abend noch 1 mal besuchen dürfen.
glaub den pack ich aber. hatte im ersten versuch den ersten von dreien down. als ich den zweiten exekutieren wollte war ich zu greedy und bin verreckt.
danach hab ich mich wieder mal im Wald verlaufen und musste dann erst einmal eine Pause einlegen.
hab schon Blasen an den Daumen. Bin soviel Playstation zocken nicht gewohnt


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2015)

Kann es sein das manche Gegner verändert/stärker sind, wenn man mit mehr Einsicht rum läuft?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. März 2015)

yub

das ist definitiv so.
oftmals erkennt man dies an leuchtenen Augen oder auch anderen Fähigkeiten/Movesets der Feinde.
bin von 40 insight erstmal wieder auf ca 25 zurück gerudert, komme seit dem etwas besser zurecht


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2015)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo es weiter geht.



Spoiler



Ich habe Amelia und die Hexe von Eastwick gelegt.
Zudem war ich mal in einem Raum wo mich ein unsichtbarer Arm gepackt hat und ich war tot.
Muss ich mich diesem Ding stellen oder geht's noch wo anders hin?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. März 2015)

@Rizzard


Spoiler



ich hab exakt das selbe Problem wie du und bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich nun richtig bin. Ich hab jedenfalls den Zugang zum verbotenen Wald nun gefunden. Dazu muss man einen Typen in Yharnam ansprechen der dir dann sagt das du ein Passwort an einer Tür benötigst damit dir Einlass gewährt wird. 
Ich hab auch noch 2, ich denke  mal optionale, Gebiete gefunden. Einmal das Gerichtsgebäude. Hier kommt man hin wenn man von dem Arm getötet wird den du beschrieben hast. Und ich wurde in Hemwick von einer Kutsche abgeholt die mich zu so nem Schloss gefahren hat. Ich glaube hier muss ich aber wenn viel später hin da die Gegner mich nahezu Onehitten und ca. 2400 Bloodechoes  pro Kill geben


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2015)

Spoiler



Als mich der Arm getötet hat, war ich einfach wieder an der letzten Laterne.
Kutsche hat mich leider noch keine geholt. Muss ich da vom Hexenraum einfach wieder zurück laufen?
Hast du das Passwort für die Tür schon bekommen?



Edit
Das PW hab ich schon.


----------



## Memphys (28. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Das PW erfährt man durch die Cutscene die von dem Objekt auf dem Altar hinter Amelia getriggert wird. Verstehe allerdings nicht, wie man sich in den Wäldern da verlaufen kann. Bin jetzt selber da (hab vorher nur meinem Bruder beim Boss geholfen) und find es eigentlich ziemlich einfach mich zu orientieren. Jemand ne Ahnung was der "Tonsil Stone" kann? Und: Lieber jetzt das Darkbeast oder den Gank Boss aus dem Wald?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin mein Inventar nochmal durchgegangen
irgendwo hab ich eine Einladung erhalten, glaub die braucht man damit die Kutsche getriggert wird.(glaub die hab ich in Iosefkas Klinik gefunden,bin mir aber grad nicht sicher)
Hab das Schloss jetzt durch.
Es scheint wirklich 100% optional zu sein und öffnet einen den Weg in das PvP Covenant "Blutegel" oder so ähnlich.
Hab das vorzeitig einfach mal angenommen. Dadurch hab ich auch rausgefunden das die 4te Carryll Rune nur durch Covenant Boni belegt werden kann.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2015)

Bei dem Hunter mit der Blitzwaffe führen 2 Wege dahinter nach unten.
Links steht der Sackträger, von dem musst dich töten lassen.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Richtig starkes Spiel und die Bosse sind mit der Zeit wirklich fordernd.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. März 2015)

ich komm immer noch nicht klar.
ganz ehrlich,... bei demonsouls, darksouls sowie darksouls 2 hatte ich nie die Probleme mich zu orientieren.
Ich versuch immer noch mit dem Map Design klar zu kommen.
Viele Dinge erschliessen sich mir zwar bereits, zum Beispiel ist mir klar geworden das die ganze Welt, auch wenn sie durch unterschiedliche Glocken an den einzelnen Grabsteinen im Huntersdreams getrennt sind, komplett zusammenhängend ist. D.h. alle scheinen wieder wie in DarkSouls miteinander verknüpft zu sein.
Ich weis nicht wie oft ich schon diesen "AHHH hier bin ich jetzt" Effekt wieder hatte.
Ich weis nur nicht in der Lage bin mir die Zusammenhänge zu merken.
Ich glaub sobald ich einmal eine Art Übersichtskarte in die Hände bekommen würde wäre dieses Problem bei mir wegfallen, solang werde ich mich weiter aber nch verlaufen 

Von den Randomdungeons (Kelch Dungeons oder wie man die nennen mag) bin ich jetzt noch nicht so überzeugt.
Ich hab die ersten 3 Level inkl. derer Bosse mal testweise gelegt.
Bisher fand ich hier aber noch nicht den Sinn dieser Dungeons. Beute gab es keine, ausser Materialien die man für tiefere Dungeonebenen benötigt.
Kann nur hoffen das man hier später noch was rausholen kann.
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad scheint jedenfalls nicht mit dem eigenen Level zu steigen, sondern scheint fix zu sein.
in den ersten 3 Stufen konnte ich jedenfalls jedes Monster Onehitten und die Bosse waren auch nicht so fordernd.
Mal schauen wie es da weiter geht.


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2015)

Ich bin jetzt mal auf das Großschwert gewechselt.
Das Sägebeil hat auf +6 nachwievor nur D Scaling. Das Großschwert hat auf +5 jetzt B auf Str und Arkan.
Allerdings hatte ich beim Sägebeil die Möglichkeit komplett auf Feuerschaden zu switchen, während das beim GSchwert bisher nicht funktioniert.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. März 2015)

du meinst die Ludwigs Klinge oder?
die nutze ich ebenfalls. hab die momentan auf +8.
Warum kannst du denn da keine Feuerwaffe draus machen?
Wenn ich hier die passenden Runen einsetze klappt dies bei mir durchaus.
Ich will die Waffe aber bald loswerden.
Die macht zwar Ultra krassen Schaden (stärkster R2 charging OneHit bei mir lag bei 1700dmg), ist mir aber in der Handhabung doch zu langsam.


Ich habe bei Bloodborne stark das Gefühl das die Waffenskallierung erst beim hochleveln der Waffen interessant wird.
Komischerweise finde ich massig Waffenrunen die die Skallierung für Dex verbessern, aber keine einzige die sich auf Str auswirkt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2015)

Ok die dritte Verbesserung kann man scheinbar erst ab +6 einsetzen.


----------



## RavionHD (29. März 2015)

Hmm, das Spiel ist frameratetechnisch schon sehr schwach, gerade im Multiplayer hat man zum Teil nur 16 Frames:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBAugV34Xwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da wird sicher noch ein Patch kommen, so ist das ja quasi unspielbar.


----------



## Taikido (29. März 2015)

hmmm

gefühlt läuft es smooth.Messtechnisch scheinbar nicht ganz so.Aber am ende zählt wie es sich anfühlt.Und es fühlt sich richtig an.

Und ja, demnächst kommt ein patch.damit soll das ladezeiten Problem behoben werden zum beispiel. Vielleicht auch "deine" frames


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2015)

So ich war jetzt auch im Wald bei den Schlangen.
Ätzendes Gebiet, hab total die Orientierung verloren.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So ich war jetzt auch im Wald bei den Schlangen.
> Ätzendes Gebiet, hab total die Orientierung verloren.



gut zu wissen das ich nicht der einzige war der das Problem hatte 
Keine Panik vor dem Boss, so schwer ist der nicht. Sieht jedenfalls schwieriger aus als er eigentlich ist.


Ich häng dafür jetzt an einer anderen Stelle fest.
An einer ziemlich schmalen Stelle (Klippen und sonstiges Geröll im Weg) steht mir sone komische Bestienverseuchte Braut gegenüber. Ihr Kopf sieht aus wie ein haufen angeklebter Eiersäcke.
Komme ich der Tante zu nahe, packt mich der Wahnsinn und ich bin instant tot. Kill ich das Vieh im Nahkampf explodiert es und ich bin instant tot.
Molotovs machen kaum schaden an der und der Weg zu ihr ist lang genug.

Hab das erste mal heute Rage Quit betrieben.

nicht nur deswegen,...

vielmehr weil ich durch das überreichen einer gefundenen Vorladung an den Typen der einem auch von dem Passwort an der Tür erzählte meine Covenant Führerin getötet habe.
Als ich nach ein paar Runden PvP (was wirklich ätzend ist wegen perma Heal) die gewonnenen Marken abgeben wollte stand dieser NPC auf einmal im Thronraum meines Covenannts. Auf dem Thron liegen nur noch Eingeweide und der Affe jubelt sich einen zurecht.


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> gut zu wissen das ich nicht der einzige war der das Problem hatte
> Keine Panik vor dem Boss, so schwer ist der nicht. Sieht jedenfalls schwieriger aus als er eigentlich ist.



Hast du den Sinn dieses kleinen Gebiets mit den Magie schießenden Viechern verstanden?
Da geht man hin, macht die 2 Großen und paar kleinere Freaks fertig und dann Sackgasse.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. März 2015)

ich kapier in den Spiel grundsätzlich sehr wenig 
da gibs echt viele Dinge die ich nicht raffen will.
Vorallem wie Fromsoftware es im PvP nur erlauben konnte komplett alle 20 Healpots zu benutzen ( was man anscheinend nichtmal unterbrechen kann)


----------



## Rizzard (29. März 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> ich kapier in den Spiel grundsätzlich sehr wenig
> da gibs echt viele Dinge die ich nicht raffen will.
> Vorallem wie Fromsoftware es im PvP nur erlauben konnte komplett alle 20 Healpots zu benutzen ( was man anscheinend nichtmal unterbrechen kann)



Das konnt ich damals in DeS schon nicht nachvollziehen, und jetzt in BB macht man es wieder.


----------



## ryzen1 (29. März 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich dieser zweite Boss *Pater* Gascoigne soll doch ein schlechter scherz sein? Sitze da seit gestern dran, jetzt gerade auch die Letzen 4 stunden versucht, c.a 35 mal gestorben. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es im Spiel einen Gegner geben wird der NOCH schwerer ist als der... Schaff den easy auf hälfte aber sobald der sich verwandelt ist es vorbei. Den ersten Boss hatte ich first try geschafft aber dieser *Pater* Gascoigne ne ne...



Ich bin bei dem die ganze Zeit um dieses große Grab gerannt und hab ihn jedesmal mit nem schweren Angriff des Kirkhammers eine verpasst, bis er down ging 
Dafür hatte ich beim erste Boss mehr Schwierigkeiten.

Der Typ in Old Yharnam ist auch übelst nervig. Das hat mich bis jetzt die meisten Nerven gekostet.


----------



## Memphys (29. März 2015)

Ich verstehe auch den Gedankengang hinterm PvP nicht - Heal, OK, war schon immer. Man kann sich ja in Dark Souls auch heilen. Aber wieso muss man als Invader fast immer gegen ein Gank Squad kämpfen? Da haben weder der Invader noch die Opfer Spaß dran - wer sich Hilfe sucht hat idR Probleme mit dem Boss und ist generell kein allzu guter Spieler, wenn man invadet und dann nur gegen Leute kämpft die sich alle ihre Heiltränke einwerfen und generell alle möglichen nervigen Taktiken anwenden die es gibt macht das auch keinen Spaß. Warum also nicht einfach PvP nur für die machen, die da auch Bock drauf haben? Vor allem da das Spiel in Sachen Bosse einige echt Unlustige parat hat.

Man kann btw Leute, die grade versuchen sich zu heilen einfach mit der Pistole anschießen und parryen. Ausserdem gibts Numbing Mist, der das Heilen verhindert wenn man den Gegner damit trifft.


----------



## Lg3 (30. März 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dem die ganze Zeit um dieses große Grab gerannt und hab ihn jedesmal mit nem schweren Angriff des Kirkhammers eine verpasst, bis er down ging
> Dafür hatte ich beim erste Boss mehr Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> Der Typ in Old Yharnam ist auch übelst nervig. Das hat mich bis jetzt die meisten Nerven gekostet.



Hab den Pater Gasoigne auch endlich geschafft,  genau als ein Kumpel  bei mir war weil ich ihm zeigen wollte wie schwer der Boss ist. Habe ihn dann beim ersten Versuch geschafft, das nenn ich mal Vorführeffekt ^^. Mal schauen ob ich mit dem nächsten Boss weniger probleme hab


----------



## Kinguin (30. März 2015)

Das Spiel ist einfach der Hammer, der erste Kracher dieses Jahr ,gebe es da nicht TW3 noch ,wäre es schon mein ARPG des Jahres, so mal gucken. 
Ich hatte ja wirklich Bedenken, aber was FS hier abgeliefert hat, gefällt mir zu 100 Prozent - Gameplay,Atmo,Optik usw - ja ich weiß SoulsFanboy und so 
Und anders als DemonSouls läuft es anscheinend komplett smooth,bei DS auf der Ps3 gab es 1-2 Gebiete, die nicht so super liefen.

Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkte für mich, die Ladezeiten - stört mich aber nicht so sehr.


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Der Typ in Old Yharnam ist auch übelst nervig. Das hat mich bis jetzt die meisten Nerven gekostet.



Beim Kampf gegen ihn hab ich einfach Trick 17 angewendet.
Runter mit ihm.^^



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja wirklich Bedenken, aber was FS hier abgeliefert hat, gefällt mir zu 100 Prozent - Gameplay,Atmo,Optik usw - ja ich weiß SoulsFanboy und so



Das Art Design ist mit das beste was ich jemals sehen durfte.
Unglaublich was FS da abgeliefert hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du mittlerweile schon PS4 + BB?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. März 2015)

hat sich jemand schonmal ein wenig Gedanken zum Thema Rüstungen gemacht?
Irgendwie sehe ich momentan da nur einen kosmetischen Hintergrund.
Die meisten Rüstungen variieren lediglich um ein paar Punkte in den unterschiedlichen Defensestats.
Ich hab das jetzt ein wenig getestet und dem ich unterschiedliche Rüstungen an idtentischen Mobs getestet habe.
Die Schadensabweichung ist echt minimal.
Zusätzliche Boni sind mir auch nicht bekannt geworden (Beispielsweise mehr "Seelen" durchs töten von Mobs wie in DS)


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2015)

Ist für mich bisher auch mehr Fashion als das ich richtigen Nutzen draus ziehen würde.
Ich schau mir an was ich evtl an Resistenzen brauchen könnte und das war´s.


----------



## ryzen1 (30. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Beim Kampf gegen ihn hab ich einfach Trick 17 angewendet.
> Runter mit ihm.^^



Ja das hab ich auch irgendwann geschafft. Nur so einfach war das nicht mal


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2015)

Ist eigentlich sehr einfach. Leiter rauf, schnell hin laufen, eins zwei Schläge und er macht den Flieger.

Snugglez 
Hab gerade die Schatten gemacht.
Erst denkt man so ach du Kacke, doch dann war's eigentlich recht angenehm.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. März 2015)

ja hatte auch erst panik
aber wenn man aggressiv vorgeht und einen erstmal down hat wird's eigentlich nur leichter

Hab durch Zufall rausgefunden wie man spezielle NPCs wiederbeleben kann.
Mir wurde von so einem Kirchentypen die Königin der Eckelblüter gekillt. Dadurch konnte ich keine PvP Marken mehr abgeben um im Covenant zu steigen.
hier die Lösung:


Spoiler



Im späteren Verlauf erreicht man den Altar der Verzweiflung. Hier wartet ein weiterer optionaler Boss auf einen. Ist der Boss besiegt kann man am Ende des Raums an den Altar treten und das Fleisch der Königin der Eckelblüter darbieten. Dadurch wird die Königin wiederbelebt und ist wieder in Chainhurst Schloss anzutreffen.


----------



## Rizzard (31. März 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> ja hatte auch erst panik
> aber wenn man aggressiv vorgeht und einen erstmal down hat wird's eigentlich nur leichter.



Ich hab allerdings trotzdem 3 Versuche gebraucht.
Beim ersten mal bin ich mit Feuerschwert rein, und hab gefühlt zu wenig Schaden gemacht, und beim zweiten mal hat mich die letzte Special Attack aus dem Boden gekillt.

Ich werde aber bei dem Boss noch etwas verweilen und mich als Phantom anbieten.
Ich denke dort wird man sicherlich oft gerufen. So kann ich gleich das komplette Angriffsets der Typen kennen lernen.



> Hab durch Zufall rausgefunden wie man spezielle NPCs wiederbeleben kann.



Mal schauen ob ich das noch weis bis ich soweit bin.


----------



## Kinguin (31. März 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das Art Design ist mit das beste was ich jemals sehen durfte.
> Unglaublich was FS da abgeliefert hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Jop für 250€ neu ^^ - denke mal im Notfall kann ich sie wieder verkaufen,falls da nix mehr kommt - ich schaue hier aber nicht mehr oft rein ,weil ich nicht gespoilert werden will.
Ansonsten ja Bloodborne ist genial.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (31. März 2015)

grade meinen erstem Gamecrash erlebt.
Hab mich vom Huntersdream zum Nemisis Alptraum teleportiert.
Als der Ladescreen durch war sah ich noch ganz kurz wie der "Wahnsinnsbalken" komplett auf 100% lief, mein Character starb, und dann das Spiel mit einer Fehlermeldung abstürzte.
Jetzt versuche ich grad BB neu zustarten. Das Spiel mäckert jetzt das ich es nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet habe und versucht meinen Character wiederherzustellen. :/


edit:
hab glück gehabt
mein Charakter blieb unverändert erhalten.
nur sind alle Blutechos weg, ist aber nicht so wild, brauch eh keine mehr.


----------



## Memphys (1. April 2015)

Ich hänge grad an dem optionalen Boss den man für die Wiederbelebungen killen muss - jemand irgendwelche cheesigen Taktikvorschläge? Mit der "normalen" Taktik komm ich bis ca. 1/3 der HP, dann werd ich niedergemäht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. April 2015)

hmhm   ich fand den nicht grade schwierig.
ich hab den glaub ich eigentlich nur die ganze Zeit umrundet.
wenn der Wahnsinn dir zu Kopfsteigt einfach ne Medizin einwerfen (diese braunen Flaschen, ka wie die jetzt genau heissen.)
Das einzige was eigentlich gefährlich sein kann sind diese Laserbeams. Die können einen binnen Sekunden einfach nur umhauen.
In meinem zweiten Versuch blieb ich aber die ganze Zeit in closerange und hab permanent dmg gefahren. Der Boss war down bevor er 1 Laser gecastet hat.




edit 01.04.15:

So habs jetzt auch durchgespielt.
Es scheint wieder alternative Enden zu geben, das spornt mich doch direkt an es auf NG+ nochmal durch zugehen 
Ich weis auch das ich an vielen Stellen noch Geheimnise aufdecken muss.
Gewisse Türen blieben mir immer verschlossen und ich hab noch nicht rausgefunden wie man die aufbekommt. (z.B. im Kirchenviertel in Yharnam, wenn man den Weg weit runter geht bis zu dem "Riesen" mit der Stahlkugel an der Kette, dort gibt es wenn man die Treppe runtergeht eine Kiste. Direkt daneben ist eine Tür. Wenn jemand Ahnung hat wie man die aufmachen kann wäre ich für Tipps dankbar )
Auch habe ich nur einen einzigen Blutstein (für +10 Waffen) gefunden. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das das der einzige war.

Was ich ein bisschen doof fand war die Tatsache das man nach dem Endboss direkt ins NG+ kommt. Ich hatte somit nicht die Möglichkeit danach noch vieles zu erkunden. Glaub aber ich hab die meisten Secret Bosse gefunden. 

Beim erreichen des NG+ bleiben die Fortschritte des Chalice Dungeons aber erhalten! Hier braucht man keine Angst haben alles erneut durch zu kauen.

Ich frag mich jetzt nur ob ich nicht nochmal neuanfange mit einem neuen Char. Meinen ersten habe ich halt gut verskillt, und es gibt anscheinend keine Möglichkeit für einen Respec.
Aktuell würde ich schon fast behaupten das jeder einzelne Punkt in Stärke absolut verschwendet ist. Die meisten Waffen skallieren einfach viel besser mit Dex.

Und grade im NG+ merkt man wie wichtig der Schaden überhaupt ist. Selbst die normalen Mobs halten massig mehr aus. Das ist kein Vergleich zu Darksouls.
Mit 30str und 45dex mache ich momentan mit dem Ludwigs+10 712 Dmg (Charscreen). Selbst die Anfangsgegner, z.b. die Fackelträger, halten 3-4 normale R1 Attacks aus.


Weiter kam heute ein Patch der wohl den Bug im verbotenen Wald fixen sollte.
Auch soll an einem Patch gearbeitet werden der die Ladezeiten verkürzt.


----------



## blautemple (1. April 2015)

Ich habe das Spiel mittlerweile seit ner Woche hier liegen, aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht so richtig dazu durchringen mal länger zu zocken, weil ich den Controller immer nach ner Stunde frustriert in die Couch Ecke donner und so natürlich auch nicht weiter komme. Ein Teufelskreis


----------



## SnugglezNRW (2. April 2015)

So, da ich das Spiel nun durch hab, und auch im NG+ das Game auf ca. 70% vollenden konnte, will ich mal hier ein kleines Resümee wiedergeben.

Das Game knüpft leider nicht so sehr, wie eigentlich erwartet, an die Souls Tradition an. Zwar sind viele Systeme, auch wenn in abgeänderter Form, aus den Souls Klassikern übernommen worden, dennoch fehlt es dem Spiel leider an Tiefe.
Das entscheidend wichtige an den Soulsspielen war nicht zwingend der Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern die nahezu unendlichen Möglichkeiten seinen Character individuell zu gestalten und damit das Spiel immer wieder erneut auf eine andere Weise zu erleben. 

In Bloodborne gibt es leider nur 15 Hauptwaffen, wovon eine einzige nur das Durchspielen vorraussetzt. Zudem unterscheiden sich die Waffen nicht so stark voneinander wie man es in den Soulsspielen gewohnt ist. 
Auch durch das Wegfallen diverser Stats wurde die Charactergestalltung sehr stark auf einen monotonen Nenner gebracht. Es gibt grade einmal 6 Talente in die man seine Blutechoes pumpen kann. Laut Wiki gibt es auch hier wieder die entsprechenden Soft- und Hardcaps (Schwellenwerte die beim überschreiten weniger Bonus des jeweiligen Attributs bringen). Die empfinde ich persönlich, in Anbetracht der geringen Anzahl an Talenten, als sehr niedrig angesetzt (25/50 bei Skill, Str, Blood, Arcane) da man diese Grenzen wirklich relativ schnell erreicht. Zudem fällt zusätzlich die Kalkulation des Ausrüstungsgewichtes weg. Jeder Charakter bewegt sich gleichschnell, egal was man trägt was ebenfalls dazu führt das im späteren verlauf jeder gleich aussieht. Zudem unterscheiden sich die Rüstungen nur noch minimal von einander und sind zudem auch nicht mehr upgradefähig. 

Nachdem Durchspielen wird der Charakter direkt ins Newgame+ geleitet. Es gibt nicht mehr wie in DarkSouls die Entscheidungsfreiheit dies nun zu tun. Wer also noch einige Dinge in ersten Durchgang erforschen will sollte den letzten Boss solange warten lassen. 

Im Newgame+ erwartet den Hunter leider nicht wirklich etwas neues.
Ich habe lediglich festgestellt das die Gegner wesentlich mehr aushalten und austeilen. Neue Belohnungen konnte ich nicht finden. Die Gegner droppen weiterhin zu 99% Blutviolen und Munition, so wie sie es im ersten Durchlauf schon taten.

Ich sehe daher momentan kaum Motivation bei mir das Spiel groß weiter zu spielen und bin seit heute wieder auf DarkSouls zurück gerudert. Selbst die Covenants bringen keine Belohnungen mit sich wodurch es sich auch nicht lohnt hier im Rank zu steigen. 

Ich sage aber nicht das Bloodborne ein schlechtes Spiel ist.
Im Gegenteil! Der erste Durchlauf hat mir tierisch viel Spaß bereitet. Das Leveldesign schlägt meiner Meinung nach jeden anderen Soulstitel, die Gegner sind einzigartig, und die Welt lässt vieles offen zum Enddecken. Auch die Story fand ich besser erzählt wie die aus den Souls spielen. Ohne zu Spoilern kann ich hier aber nicht weiter drauf eingehen. 

Wäre die Itemauswahl nicht so auf ein Minimum kastriert worden, hätte meiner Meinung nach Bloodborne das Spiel des Jahres 2015 werden können.
Schade eigentlich. Die 90% würde ich dem Titel aktuell leider nicht geben.

Dennoch eine absolute Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Rizzard (2. April 2015)

Das grenzt ja fast an Blödheit.
Wie kann man ein so geniales Gegner- und Leveldesign erschaffen (eins das seines Gleichen sucht), dann aber den Langzeitspass so sehr kastrieren?

Naja, bei meiner begrenzten Zeit bin ich noch ein paar Wochen im Hype-Modus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. April 2015)

Q: Wie komme ich beim unterirdischen Yahar'gul Dorf am besten vorraus, ich stecke immer dort fest wo sie in Scharren auf dich kommen und später der Laserbeam es mir nicht ermöglicht durchzurushen. Die untere Eben ist ein weiteres Problem mit dem Rollstuhl und den zwei grossen Zyklopen (jedenfalls die mit ihren Steinen in den Händen). 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Q: Wie komme ich beim unterirdischen Yahar'gul Dorf am besten vorraus, ich stecke immer dort fest wo sie in Scharren auf dich kommen und später der Laserbeam es mir nicht ermöglicht durchzurushen. Die untere Eben ist ein weiteres Problem mit dem Rollstuhl und den zwei grossen Zyklopen (jedenfalls die mit ihren Steinen in den Händen).
> 
> Gruss Patrick



meinst du die Stelle wo man eine Treppe runter rennen muss?
wenn ja...
einfach RENNEN
dort zu kämpfen endet oft sehr schmerzhaft


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> meinst du die Stelle wo man eine Treppe runter rennen muss?
> wenn ja...
> einfach RENNEN
> dort zu kämpfen endet oft sehr schmerzhaft [emoji14]


Probiere ich mal  Der Laserbeam macht mir gehörig Probleme, wenn ich es nicht schaffe. Zudem weitere Frage: Wegen den Skillpunkten sollte man diese spezialisieren oder verteilen? Ich spiele eher den Allrounder aber das macht doch Probleme. 

level. 74 
Vitalität: 24
Ausdauer: 25
Stärke: 21
Geschick: 19
Blutfärbung: 14
Arkan: 21

Wahrscheinlich eh schon zu spät und habe dementsprechend verskillt. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Rizzard (4. April 2015)

Ich bin jetzt im selben Gebiet und hab erst irgendwas mit Lvl 40.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (4. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt im selben Gebiet und hab erst irgendwas mit Lvl 40.


Muss nichts heissen  Bin seltsamerweise auch schon in der Albtraumfront und Amygdalas Gemach.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. April 2015)

in Bloodborne ist es ähnlich wie in den Soulsspielen.
man speziallisiert sich in eine gewisse Richtung.
Allerdings ist man in BB sehr stark eingeschränkt in der individuellen Gestalltung seine Characters.

Wo du deine Skillpunkte reinstecken solltest hängt stark davon ab mit welcher Waffe du spielen möchtest.
Der Waffenschaden skalliert nämlich unterschiedlich mit deinen Attributen (Str, Geschick, Blut, Arkane). 

Arkane braucht man momentan in BB eigentlich nur wenn man im späteren Verlauf gewisse Huntertools benutzen möchte (das sind sowas wie Zauber)
Blutskillungen gibt es auch, aber diese sind eher im PvP brauchbar. Es gibt neben den Schusswaffen nur eine Waffe die Blutungsschaden verursachen kann (das gemorphte Katana, welches einem zudem aber auch permanent HP/sec entzieht)

Als Einsteiger würde ich mich daher auf Str oder Geschick speziallisieren und die Vitalität (30 ist schon ein ganz brauchbarer Wert) immer ein wenig mit skillen.
Die Stufen gehen von S A B C D E  (S am besten, E am schlechtesten)
Weiter muss man bedenken das es sogenannte Soft- und Hardcaps gibt. Erreicht man einen gewissen Schwellenwert (bei den DMG Attributen wie Str und Geschick sind es 25 Soft und 50 Hardcap) wird der Bonus mit jeden weiteren investierten Punkt immer geringer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. April 2015)

Spoiler



Ist Gehrman der letzte Boss? Denn nachdem ich den Boss und damit auch den Albtraum auf der Kirche erledigt habe, steht im Traum das Haus in Flammen und Gehrman wartet am Fusse des Baumes nebenan. Sollte ich ihn jetzt aufmischen oder erst noch die verbleibenden optionalen Bosse ins Jenseits schicken?



Gruss Patrick


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. April 2015)

@Patrick.C


Spoiler



Ja, Gehrman ist der letzte Boss. Mann kann aber optional noch einen weiteren aufbeschwören, je nach dem für welches Ending man sich entscheiden möchte


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2015)

Habe schon 40Spielstd hinter mir und es war einfach ein tolles Erlebnis. 
Denke ich werde nochmal einen 2.Durchgang wagen,nur nicht sofort.


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2015)

Alle Achtung, hab gerade mal ca 25h gezockt.
Dieses sonnige Wetter kommt mir zu sehr in die Quere.^^


----------



## Kinguin (9. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, hab gerade mal ca 25h gezockt.
> Dieses sonnige Wetter kommt mir zu sehr in die Quere.^^



Naja seit Release sind nun mehr als 2 Wochen vergangen,fast jeden Tag ca 3h Bloodborne gespielt und ich habe halt Semesterferien. 
Das schöne Wetter kommt jetzt auch mal so langsam,werde das Spiel aber auch erstmal beiseite legen. ^^

Habe gehört,dass NG+ soll nicht so motivierend sein wie bei den Vorgängerteilen,frage mich ob das stimmt ?


----------



## Amon (9. April 2015)

Hab letzt bei nem Kumpel mal kurz rein geschnuppert, ich glaub ich muss mir doch mal eine PS4 zulegen...


----------



## Rizzard (9. April 2015)

Sagen wir so, du wirst mit Sicherheit nicht alle Secrets gelüftet haben.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. April 2015)

> Habe gehört,dass NG+ soll nicht so motivierend sein wie bei den Vorgängerteilen,frage mich ob das stimmt ?


ja leider
In DarkSouls war es richtig prickelnd, da sich viel verändert hat.
In BB haben die Gegner halt massig mehr HP und Dmg.
Ich nutze das NG+ nur um diverse Entscheidungen mal zu überdenken um so ggf. andere Questzweige freizuschalten (z.b. NPCs nicht in die Kapelle schicken sondern zu Iosefka, etc.)

Momentan habe ich aber den Fortschritt im NG+ erstmal stillgelegt und mein Augenmerk vermehrt auf die Chalice Dungeons gerichtet.
Die werden in den späteren Tiefen noch viel schwieriger wie der NG+ und das reizt mich grade mehr.
Zudem fand ich herraus das es dort wohl abgeänderte Versionen der Standartwaffen gibt (Name und Sockelplätze anders)



> Sagen wir so, du wirst mit Sicherheit nicht alle Secrets gelüftet haben.


soviele scheint es leider nicht zu geben. :/
jedenfalls kommt es mir persönlich so vor.
Das größte Secret ist in meinen Augen das dritte Ending mit den dadurch freigeschalteten Boss (ich meine nicht Gehrman, will aber nix Spoilern)
Um das freizuschalten muss man gezwungener Maßen einige Dinge im Spiel erledigt haben auf die man nicht zwingend von alleine kommt.

Und... Ja,... es gibt illusionäre Wände!!!!!  (bisher 4 gefunden)


----------



## Rizzard (10. April 2015)

Nun da ich gegen die Krähendame kämpfen muss, hab ich Ihre Questline nicht gemacht.
Außerdem will ich mir auch mal den Blinden zur Brust nehmen.
Mit feindlichen NPCs gibts auch unterschiedliche Konfrontationen (je nach Tageszeit), und "Hunters Dream" findet womöglich auch nicht jeder.

Die Hidden Walls beschränken sich aber auf die Dungeons oder?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. April 2015)

> Die Hidden Walls beschränken sich aber auf die Dungeons oder?





Spoiler



soweit mir bekannt, ja. Die Chalice Dungeons scheinen aber nicht sooo Random zu sein wie angekündigt. Es sind halt eine Handvoll fixer Räume die dann aber teils zufällig generiert werden. Daher kennt man dann gewisse Spots recht schnell wieder, und auch die dazu gehörigen invis walls.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. April 2015)

Also ich hatte im zweiten Run doch noch meine Freude. Das erkunden weiterer Gebiete die ich im ersten Lauf nicht gefunden hatte, sind gut gestaltet.

Andere sind aber leider kaum auffindbar und das Internet muss aushelfen. Besonders die Kathedrale hat wahrlich viele weitere versteckte Gebiete. Die findet man nicht so einfach, da riskiert man doch einiges. 

Will aber andere nicht weiter spoilern, wenn doch einfach den hidden Task anklicken. 



Spoiler



Für die obere Kathedrale, muss man den Schlüssel finden der sich in der nähe der Yahar'gul Kapelle befindet. Danach zum Kathedralenbezirk gehen und rechts abbiegen. Hoch gehen in das Gebäude und dann den Schlüssel einsetzen und voila kommende Gegner und zwei Endbosse die später für Cainhurst eine Rolle spielen, öffnet sich. Dieser ist nur von Relevanz, wenn man die Quenn erledigt, was ich zum Glück nicht gemacht habe. 

Zu Cainhurst tolles Gebiet, fand den Brief ohne das Internet doch bei der Aktion musste mir geholfen werden. Knochenstrasse entlang und Schwupps war der nächste Bereich offen mit Logarius und der bereits erwähnten Queen.



Nebenbei das mit dem Blutbrocken ist doch ein Witz. Es gibt nur einen einzigen pro Durchlauf in der Story und um dort hinzukommen muss man wieder etwas unerwartetes machen. Auch findet man eine spezielle Glocke die ich interessante Weise unerwartet geholt habe, neugierig sein hilft  

Was mich aber mehr verwundert zum Blutbroken ist die Tür am Ende der Brücke beim Geheimweg, selbst im Internet habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Nichtsdestotrotz das Geld wurde sehr gut investiert  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. April 2015)

@Patrick.C
was meinst du mit "spezieller Glocke" ?

Meinst du die Tür die man findet wenn man am +10 Stein weitergehen würde? Wenn ja, die führt dich wieder in das Gebiet wo du Micolash bekämpft hast.
Generell finde ich auch 1 einziger Stein zu wenig ist. Alternativ kann man sich das Teil halt nur mühseelig durch die Chalice Dungeons holen, da farm ich momentan mein Zeug


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. April 2015)

@Snugglez



Spoiler



Die Wiederbelebungsglocke für die Mitspieler welche in deine Welt kommen.



Was mich verrückt macht ist der Boss am Altar der Verzweiflung. Sternenexplosion FTW  Ich sterbe immer, wenn er weniger als zwei Hits GP hat. Paradoxerweise ist es schlimmer wenn ich mit einem Random Spieler zusammenspiele


----------



## Lg3 (14. April 2015)

Hab mal ne frage meine Ludwigs klinge skaliert ja mit  "A" auf Arkan, bin lvl 83  hab momentan noch garnichts in Arkan geskillt, wie würde sich das denn bemerkbar machen wenn ich auf Arkan skille? Würde die Waffe dann einfach mehr Schaden machen, oder wie ist das gemeint ? 

Hab grad 1 punkt in Arkan geskillt aber vom Schaden her hatte sich nichts verändert ^^ Oder macht sie vielleicht wenn ich viel auf Arkan geskillt habe mehr schaden wenn ich Blitz/Feuer Papier benutze oder was genau zählt zu Arkan hab da echt keine ahnung.. blick da echt nicht durch was "arkan" überhaupt macht ^^


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2015)

Die Reihenfolge beim skalieren ist S,A,B,C,D,E.
Also S skaliert am besten mit dem jeweiligen Attribut, E am wenigsten.
Wenn ein Attribut mit A skaliert, ist das schon sehr gut. Den höchsten Nutzen hast du wenn dieses Attribut dann recht hoch geskillt ist.
Daher sollte man sich in etwa überlegen in was man waffentechnisch skillt (Str, Skill, Blut oder Arkan) und dementsprechend Waffen nutzen welche mit deinen gepushten Attributen gut skalieren.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. April 2015)

Wichtig!
Die skallierung auf Arkan und Blutfärbung sind speziell zu behandeln!!!
Waffen skallieren nur mit dem Attribut wenn diese auch Schaden aus der Kategorie austeilen.
Im Falle von Arkan gibt es nur 2 Waffen (Burial und die Messer). Arkan Schaden (also der Skallierungsfaktor) bestimmt auch den Schaden von Feuer und Blitz bei umgewandelten Waffen.

Bei Waffen die z.b. Pys und Blutdmg machen muss beachtet werden das die den Schaden nicht gleichzeitig ausführen.
Das Katana z.b. macht nur Blutungsschaden wenn man es Morpht, dann aber kein pysischen Schaden mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Wichtig!
> Die skallierung auf Arkan und Blutfärbung sind speziell zu behandeln!!!
> Waffen skallieren nur mit dem Attribut wenn diese auch Schaden aus der Kategorie austeilen.
> Im Falle von Arkan gibt es nur 2 Waffen (Burial und die Messer). Arkan Schaden (also der Skallierungsfaktor) bestimmt auch den Schaden von Feuer und Blitz bei umgewandelten Waffen.
> ...



Ich kam in letzter Zeit zwar nicht mehr zum zocken, aber ich weis ich nutzte zuletzt die Ludwig Klinge +7 mit B auf Str und Arkan.
Da ich 21 Str und 18 Arkan habe (ca Lvl50), war das imo eine passende Waffe.
Und auf was genau muss man ja jetzt achten?


----------



## Lg3 (14. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Wichtig!
> Die skallierung auf Arkan und Blutfärbung sind speziell zu behandeln!!!
> Waffen skallieren nur mit dem Attribut wenn diese auch Schaden aus der Kategorie austeilen.
> Im Falle von Arkan gibt es nur 2 Waffen (Burial und die Messer). .



Ok, heißt also kurz gesagt das Arkan bei Ludwigs Klinge nichts bringt, da sie keinen Arkanschaden macht? Dachte ich mir schon so in der Art, danke ^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich kam in letzter Zeit zwar nicht mehr zum zocken, aber ich weis ich nutzte zuletzt die Ludwig Klinge +7 mit B auf Str und Arkan.
> Da ich 21 Str und 18 Arkan habe (ca Lvl50), war das imo eine passende Waffe.
> Und auf was genau muss man ja jetzt achten?




Sammel mal aus Spaß Echoes für 2-3 Level und setzte die in Arkan ohne zu bestätigen, dann siehst du das dir Arkan keinen Schadenszuwachs bringt.
Die Skalierung beim Ludwigs in Arkan sagt nur aus, wie stark die Waffe mit Arkan skallieren würde, wenn du aus dem Schwert z.b. ein feuerschwert machst (mittels Bloodgems).
Punkte die man in Arkan investiert erhöhen nicht den pysischen Schaden einer Waffe.

Grundsätzlich kann ich jedem der eine Waffe benutzt, welche auch Arkanschaden verursacht (Burial und Messer) auch abraten Arkan weiter auszubauen. Die Skalierung wirkt sich immer prozentual auf den grundschaden des jeweiligen Elements aus.
Ich nutze z.b. momentan die Burialsense. Diese skalliert  auf +10 mit Str "D" und Arkan "B". ich habe gleichviel Str und Arkan (beides 25 atm). Jeder weitere Punkt Stärke bringt mir gleichviel Schaden wie jeder Punkt den ich in Arkan investieren würde.

Wichtig ist auch noch,...
Waffen die Arkanschaden verursachen können nicht gebufft werden (z.B. durch Firepaper oder Zauber).


Grundsätzlich sollte man aber bei der Waffenwahl nicht zwingend nur auf den Schaden schauen.

Viele Waffen haben versteckte Eigenschaften.
Die Burialsense z.b. hat einen extrem hohen Lifeleech (die HP die man sich bei einem Treffer zurückholen kann meine ich damit), ich schätze mal das es ca. doppelt so viel ist wie bei anderen Waffen.
Die Messer scheinen erhöhten Schaden zu verursachen wenn man Gegner umkreist, zudem schlagen diese extrem schnell zu und verbrauchen wenig Stamina.
Die Beastclaws laden ohne Tabletten die Beastbar auf und erhöhen damit weiter ihren Schaden (aber auch den den man erhält)




> Ok, heißt also kurz gesagt das Arkan bei Ludwigs Klinge nichts bringt, da sie keinen Arkanschaden macht? Dachte ich mir schon so in der Art, danke ^^


yub, es sei denn du wandelst das Schwert durch Bloodgems in z.B. eine Feuer oder Blitzwaffe um.


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Sammel mal aus Spaß Echoes für 2-3 Level und setzte die in Arkan ohne zu bestätigen, dann siehst du das dir Arkan keinen Schadenszuwachs bringt.
> Die Skalierung beim Ludwigs in Arkan sagt nur aus, wie stark die Waffe mit Arkan skallieren würde, wenn du aus dem Schwert z.b. ein feuerschwert machst (mittels Bloodgems).



Also ich laufe tatsächlich oft mit der Ludwig auf Feuer umgewandelt rum.
Zusammen mit dem Tornitus hab ich dann eine Feuer- und eine Blitzwaffe.

Ich nutzte zuletzt auch hin und wieder den Arkan Buff für meine Waffen.
Allerdings geht das natürlich wieder nur wenn ich die Ludwig ohne Elementschaden habe.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROOwUz3DXqk&feature=youtu.be

musste so derbe lachen grade


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. April 2015)

@SnugglezNRW weshalb denn? Er stirbt da er nicht aufgepasst hat. Mit der Burialsense meinst du die Sense von Gehrman? Wenn ja, die haut mit dem charger gut rein, die Gegner fliegen gerne zwei Meter weg  Ich spiele meistens Ludwigs Klinge und Tonitros als Feuerwaffe die Kanone oder die Eleve, jedenfalls die mit der Blutfärbung 18.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @SnugglezNRW weshalb denn? Er stirbt da er nicht aufgepasst hat. Mit der Burialsense meinst du die Sense von Gehrman? Wenn ja, die haut mit dem charger gut rein, die Gegner fliegen gerne zwei Meter weg  Ich spiele meistens Ludwigs Klinge und Tonitros als Feuerwaffe die Kanone oder die Eleve, jedenfalls die mit der Blutfärbung 18.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



er stirbt halt so schön
weicht der falle aus, fühlt sich sicher, und dann kommt FromSoftware und zeigt ihm was los ist. Ich fands richtig gut 

Ja die Burial ist von Gehrman, hab mir die aber aus dem Chalice geholt.

Die Evelyn nutze ich gerne mit meinem anderen Character. Da hab ich mir ein Blutfärbungsskill gebaut mit dem Katana. Macht richtig viel Dmg, aber ist sehr mühseelig zu spielen da man permanent HP verliert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> er stirbt halt so schön
> weicht der falle aus, fühlt sich sicher, und dann kommt FromSoftware und zeigt ihm was los ist. Ich fands richtig gut [emoji14]
> 
> Ja die Burial ist von Gehrman, hab mir die aber aus dem Chalice geholt.
> ...


Bereits einen zweiten Charakter erstellt? Mit Blutfärbung anstatt Arkan kann man sicher einiges machen (Eleve oder Jägerpistole als einfache Handfeuerwaffe und die Kanone. Primär der Speer mit dem Blutungsskill oder das Katana   Ich selber muss noch die Kanone auf +10 bringen und die Evelyn hochpushen damit ich bei Bossen und PvE das taumeln erhöhen kann.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich kam in letzter Zeit zwar nicht mehr zum zocken, aber ich weis ich nutzte zuletzt die Ludwig Klinge +7 mit B auf Str und Arkan.
> Da ich 21 Str und 18 Arkan habe (ca Lvl50), war das imo eine passende Waffe.
> Und auf was genau muss man ja jetzt achten?



Ich würde in deinem Fall auf Str und Geschick skillen. Arkan reicht ab 18. Dort kannst du den alten Jägerknochen und das Bestiengebrüll bei NPCs oder PvP gut gebrauchen. In deinem Fall sollte die Ludwigs Klinge einfach Dmg austeilen, diese kannst du mit den Blutedelsteinen gut verstärken. Ich habe zurzeit diese Stats: Ludwigs Klinge +10 200Dmg +489 durch drei Blutedelsteine. Dazu Str auf 47 und Geschick auf 40 rest bei 40 mit Ausnahme von Arkan und Blood (25 und 18).

Gruss Patrick

P.S: Zurzeit lvl 150


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2015)

so,...
habs jetzt so oft durch das ich denke, bis auf eine Ausnahme, alle "Secrets" aufgedeckt zu haben.
Es fehlen zwar noch ein paar Waffen aus dem Chalice, aber die Trophie hab ich schon bekommen

Eine einzige Sacheist bei mir noch offen wo ich noch ein wenig im dunklen tappe.
Und zwar gibt es 2 spezielle Blutphiolen. Einmal die die man von der Hure Arianna erhält, und die die man von der Nonne Adella bekommt.
Man kann immer nur 1 Blutphiole mit sich rumschleppen.
Kann mir jemand erklären was es damit auf sich hat? Eventuell liegt hier noch eine Gamemechanik die ich noch nicht freispielt habe.


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Eine einzige Sacheist bei mir noch offen wo ich noch ein wenig im dunklen tappe.
> Und zwar gibt es 2 spezielle Blutphiolen. Einmal die die man von der Hure Arianna erhält, und die die man von der Nonne Adella bekommt.
> Man kann immer nur 1 Blutphiole mit sich rumschleppen.
> Kann mir jemand erklären was es damit auf sich hat? Eventuell liegt hier noch eine Gamemechanik die ich noch nicht freispielt habe.



Würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich hab auch eine (oder zwei) besondere Blutphiole(n), und weis eigentlich garnicht wofür die sind.
Zudem fand ich es auch komisch das ich kein weiteres Blut bekomme, wenn ich von jemand anderem schon eins erhalten habe.

Man ich hoffe ich komme am WE mal wieder bisschen zum zocken. Gestern hab ich ne halbe Stunde Zeit gehabt.
Da hab ich dann wenigstens nach 3 Versuchen Amiygdala gelegt. Aber wie zu erwarten bei einem optionalem Gebiet nur ein Kelch bekommen.

@Patrick.
Na ich werd jetzt erst mal nicht auf Skill skillen, da ich das erst mal nicht als nötig erachte.
Wenn dann bau ich Str weiter aus. Aber gut möglich das ich Arkan erst mal bei 18 lasse.
Deine beiden gennanten Items hab ich allerdings noch nicht getestet. Nutze bisher nur den Buff (wobei ich nicht weis inwieweit der Buff was verändert und womit das dann evtl skaliert).

Und noch eine Frage zu den Bestientabletten.
Erhöhen die meinen Schadensoutput? Quasi die Glühwürmchen aus DkS2?


Aktuell weis ich aber nicht wirklich, welche Builds mich noch interessieren würden, und was ich da noch angehen soll.
Evtl muss doch noch Scholar of the First Sin her. Da gibt es reichlich Möglichkeiten.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2015)

@Rizzard
Beim benutzen der Bestientabletten ist dir bestimmt die sogenannte Beastbar aufgefallen welche sich aufläd wenn du Schaden verursachst.
Je höher diese Leiste geht, desto weiter wächst der Schaden den du austeilst, aber auch einstecken musst!
Die Ladegeschwindigkeit dieser Beastbare kann mittels Carryll Runen verstärkt werden.

Die Bestientabletten erzeugen somit den selben Effekt wie die Beastclaws (eine Waffe die im späteren Chalice Dungeon gefunden werden kann, glaub es war tiefe 4, im Nebenraum zwischen Layer 1 und 2).

Vorallem im NG++ werden die Bestientabletten schon richtig wertvoll. Ab einem gewissen Punkt kann man sein dmgoutput nur noch minimal bis gar nicht weiter steigern. Die Gegner erhalten aber immer mehr Hitpoints.
Im ersten Playthrough ist man auf die Teile aber so gut wie gar nicht angewiesen.

Zu den Builds:
Ja ich geb dir recht,... Bloodborne lässt es kaum zu irgendwelche Builds zu kreieren.
Ich hab momentan ALLE Werte auf 40, ausschliesslich DEX auf 50. Warum?
Ab 40 Ausdauer erhält man für jeden weiteren Punkt keine zusätzliche Engerie mehr, die Ressistenzen steigen aber weiter.
Vitalität lohnt sich ab 40 auch nicht mehr, da man ab diesen Wert auch nur noch einen minimalen Bonus an Gesundheit erhält.
Stärke, Dex, Blutfärbung und Arkane bringen ab 50 auch schon keinen nennenswerten Vorteil mehr. Arkane wird bei mir auch Ewig auf 40 bleiben, denn einen wirklichen Schadenszuwachs hab ich durch das Talent nie erhalten. 40 ist die Grenze um alle Spells nutzen zu können. 
Somit bleiben mir nur noch ca. 20 Level um Blutfärbung und Stärke auf 50 zu bringen.
Ab dann kann ich eigentlich würfeln wo die nächsten Punkte hin sollen. Es gibt einfach viel zu wenig Talente.

Die einzige Beschränkung bei den Builds wiederfährt man bei der Waffenwahl. Langweiligerweise hat sich Fromsoftware dazu entschlossen dem Spieler nur 1 Bloodrock (+10 Waffenupgrade) pro Durchlauf zu geben (+ die die man in den Chalice erhalten kann).
Dadurch sinkt der Wiederspielwert wirklich irgendwo zwischen "wenn ich nochmal Bock drauf haben sollte" bis "hab bereits alles gesehen und es lohnt nicht weiter zu spielen".

Das finde ich extremst Schade!
Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Fromsoftware hat es in allen Soulsspielen so perfekt hinbekommen den Spieler sich auf verschiedenste Art und Weise entwickeln zu lassen. In Bloodborne gibt es dazu keinerlei Möglichkeiten.
Da kann man nur hoffen das in dieser Richtung durch DLCs nachgearbeitet wird. (Ein Mini-DLC in Form einer Verzierung für den Boten soll es bereits geben)


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> @Rizzard
> Beim benutzen der Bestientabletten ist dir bestimmt die sogenannte Beastbar aufgefallen welche sich aufläd wenn du Schaden verursachst.
> Je höher diese Leiste geht, desto weiter wächst der Schaden den du austeilst, aber auch einstecken musst!
> Die Ladegeschwindigkeit dieser Beastbare kann mittels Carryll Runen verstärkt werden.



Hm, mit höheren erlittenem Schaden ist das doch wieder so ne Sache.



> Die Bestientabletten erzeugen somit den selben Effekt wie die Beastclaws (eine Waffe die im späteren Chalice Dungeon gefunden werden kann, glaub es war tiefe 4, im Nebenraum zwischen Layer 1 und 2).



Ich meine ich habe die Klauen auch so bekommen ohne Dungeon.




> Das finde ich extremst Schade!
> Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Fromsoftware hat es in allen Soulsspielen so perfekt hinbekommen den Spieler sich auf verschiedenste Art und Weise entwickeln zu lassen. In Bloodborne gibt es dazu keinerlei Möglichkeiten.
> Da kann man nur hoffen das in dieser Richtung durch DLCs nachgearbeitet wird.



Hab auch schon überlegt das man mit einem Addon ein paar neue Dinge rein bringen kann, aber das Gerüst steht, und daran wird sich nicht viel ändern.
Bin zwar eh nie ein richtiger PVPler geworden, aber das ist mir in BB mit 20 Phiolen eh zu blöd.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2015)

Oh in DarkSouls und DarkSouls2 hab ich PvP geliebt! Vorallem in Kombination der Vielzahl an unterschiedlichen Builds, da war Abwechslung garantiert, auch wenn vieles ähnlich war.
In BB geht mir PvP auf den Sack. von allen PvP Systemen aus der kompletten Souls Serie ist das aus Bloodborne daslangweiligste überhaupt. Die Abläufe sind so berechenbar. Vorallem die Spielersuche dauert EWIG.
Zudem wurde ich in mittlerweile locker 100 Stunden BB erst ein einziges mal invaded. In DarkSouls kam mindestens alle 2 Stunden mal einer vorbei um Hallo zu sagen.
Generell gefällt mir der Coop in BB überhaupt nicht. Bosse werden zum Kinderspiel wenn man sich jemanden ruft. War in den anderen Soulsspielen ähnlich, aber in BB wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad noch extremer vereinfacht. Die Bosse sind einfach nicht für Coopkämpfe optimiert. Während einer rennt, knallt der rest der Gruppe gefahrlos einfach drauf. Macht für mich absolut keinen Spaß, da hätte man viel mehr rausholen können.

Hach,... ich läster schon wieder zu viel über das Game.
Es macht trozdem vieles richtig gut. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich dem Spiel keine 90er Wertung mehr geben. Dafür fehlt mir einfach zu viel "Souls" im Blut.


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2015)

Sagen wir so, man könnte vieles aus Bloodborne 2 machen.
  Level- und Gegner/Boss Design sind einfach klasse. Zudem gefällt mir das schnellere Gameplay, das Movement, die Trickweapons usw.
  Würde man ein BB2 mit etwas mehr Vielfalt kreieren, das PVP und NG überarbeiten, wäre es genau mein Ding.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2015)

seh das genauso wie du Rizzard

PS: wir müssen irgendwann mal die Chalice Coop testen. Würde gerne wissen ob man als Helfer auch loot bekommt, weil wenn nicht bringt der gesamte Coop Modus nämlich nix


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> seh das genauso wie du Rizzard[emoji14]
> 
> PS: wir müssen irgendwann mal die Chalice Coop testen. Würde gerne wissen ob man als Helfer auch loot bekommt, weil wenn nicht bringt der gesamte Coop Modus nämlich nix



Loot solltest du bekommen, leider aber nicht den Boss, da es nicht deine Welt ist, jedenfalls wenn man die Bosse als Refernz aus den Spielen nimmt. 

BTW: Konnte leider nicht das dritte Ending freischalten  Hatte die alte Werkstatt, Amalies Kind und noch ein anderes erfüllt. Leider hat mich der Ungeborene nur gekappt und ich habe normal akzeptiert.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2015)

@Patrick
Es gibt 4 objectives die man sammeln kann.
- Eins bekommt man in der alten Werkstatt
- ein weiteres durch das töten des Kindes der Hure
- noch eins durch das Töten von Isofeskas wenn der Mond sich verfärbt hat
- und eins bekommt man immer zu 100% wenn man einen Boss killt (komm grad auf den Namen nicht)

Laut Wiki muss man aber nur 3 der 4 Schnüre benutzen um das 3te Ending freizuspielen (ich hatte alle 4, kann es daher nicht bestätigen)
In dem Gerichtsgebäude findet man einen Hinweis der ebenfalls nur von 3 Schnüren spricht.


----------



## Lg3 (16. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Zudem wurde ich in mittlerweile locker 100 Stunden BB erst ein einziges mal invaded.



Ich wurd sicher schon c.a 50 mal invaded, was aber mal wieder daran liegt das ich das gesamte Spiel im Koop mit einem Kumpel Spiele, mit dem ich auch schon Dark Souls 2 zusammen im Koop abgeschlossen habe. 
Ist ja irgendwie so dass man in den meisten Gebieten nur invasiert werden kann wenn man Koop macht oder so ähnlich. Bin auch noch gar nicht so weit im Spiel...



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Generell gefällt mir der Coop in BB überhaupt nicht. Bosse werden zum Kinderspiel wenn man sich jemanden ruft. War in den anderen Soulsspielen ähnlich, aber in BB wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad noch extremer vereinfacht. Die Bosse sind einfach nicht für Coopkämpfe optimiert. Während einer rennt, knallt der rest der Gruppe gefahrlos einfach drauf. Macht für mich absolut keinen Spaß, da hätte man viel mehr rausholen können.



Ich find Coop in diesem Teil am besten, ist jetzt halt viel leichter mit einem Freund coop zu machen, man muss nicht Stundenlang das Rufzeichen suchen wie in Dark souls 1 + 2! Das Bösse zum Kinderspiel werden, seh ich nicht als negativ, ich freu mich wenn ich die Schnell schaffe bin halt ein Noob  Für diese Spinne "Rom, the Vacuous Spider" haben wir zu Dritt trotzdem 7-10 versuche gebraucht ^^

Bin jetzt bei Micolash


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Es gibt 4 objectives die man sammeln kann.
> - Eins bekommt man in der alten Werkstatt
> - ein weiteres durch das töten des Kindes der Hure
> - noch eins durch das Töten von Isofeskas wenn der Mond sich verfärbt hat
> - und eins bekommt man immer zu 100% wenn man einen Boss killt (komm grad auf den Namen nicht)



Ah ich glaube ich weis von was ihr redet.
Ich habe das von Ijosefka, da ich zu ihr gegangen bin als sie mich nicht mehr angriff, und eins glaub aus der Werkstatt.
Evtl find ich ja noch eins, dann hätte ich gleich 3 Stück im ersten Durchlauf.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Ich wurd sicher schon c.a 50 mal invaded, was aber mal wieder daran liegt das ich das gesamte Spiel im Koop mit einem Kumpel Spiele, mit dem ich auch schon Dark Souls 2 zusammen im Koop abgeschlossen habe.
> Ist ja irgendwie so dass man in den meisten Gebieten nur invasiert werden kann wenn man Koop macht oder so ähnlich. Bin auch noch gar nicht so weit im Spiel...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kauf mir aber kein Spiel wie Bloodborne um es mir dann so leicht wie möglich zu machen.
Darum wird im ersten Playthrough auch alles solo gemacht. 
Die Bossmechaniken in BB sind auch einzig und allein auf den Singleplayer optimiert. Sobald ein zweiter Hunter dabei ist existiert meiner Meinung nach kein Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr. Es kann immer die selbe Taktik angewand werden um den Boss ganz leicht zu besiegen. Der Hunter der im Fokus des Bosses steht rennt, der andere knüppelt ihn gefahrlos nieder. Nur ganz wenige Bosse haben eine Clevemechanik wo das nicht 100%tig funktioniert. Das finde ich persönlich langweilig.
Das man nun Freunde einfach in sein Spiel holen kann find ich auch sehr gut, ändert aber nichts am verkorksten Multiplayer.

Du gibts ja grade selber das beste Beispiel und sagst selbst das du sehr oft invaded wurdest weil du mit einem Kumpel zusammen spielst. In meinen Augen ist dies Unfair, da keine faire 1gegen1 Situation geschaffen wird.
Das macht das PvP doch nur noch mehr zu nichte.

Man kann zudem überall invasiert werden wo es eine Chimemaiden gibt (diese Frauen die auch die ganzezeit andere Monster beschwören). Soweit wie ich es verstanden habe kann man auch nicht weiter invasiert werden wenn man in der Zone in derman sich befindet auch alle Chimmaidens tötet.


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir aber kein Spiel wie Bloodborne um es mir dann so leicht wie möglich zu machen.
> Darum wird im ersten Playthrough auch alles solo gemacht.
> Die Bossmechaniken in BB sind auch einzig und allein auf den Singleplayer optimiert. Sobald ein zweiter Hunter dabei ist existiert meiner Meinung nach kein Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr. Es kann immer die selbe Taktik angewand werden um den Boss ganz leicht zu besiegen. Der Hunter der im Fokus des Bosses steht rennt, der andere knüppelt ihn gefahrlos nieder. Nur ganz wenige Bosse haben eine Clevemechanik wo das nicht 100%tig funktioniert. Das finde ich persönlich langweilig.



Full Agg.




> Man kann zudem überall invasiert werden wo es eine Chimemaiden gibt (diese Frauen die auch die ganzezeit andere Monster beschwören). Soweit wie ich es verstanden habe kann man auch nicht weiter invasiert werden wenn man in der Zone in derman sich befindet auch alle Chimmaidens tötet.



Ja die Bell Tante kann man töten, sofern man sie findet. Dann sollte Invasion Geschichte sein.
In Gebieten wie der Alptraumfront, kann man imo permanent invaded werden.
So hatte ich zumindest den Eindruck. Hab dort nach kürzester Zeit offline gespielt.^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. April 2015)

@Snugglez werde ich bei NG++ beachten. Hatte wohl immer zwei von vier (1.Durchgang Kind von Amalia, Isofekas Blutpholie. 2. Durchgang Werkstatt (ist damit das Haarschmuck gemeint?), und alle Bosse gekillt (Logarius, Amygdalas, Dunkelbestie und Kosmos von den alternativen Bossen + die Vorgänger (Hexe, Schlumpf)). Schlussfolgerung - verdammt erst in NG+++ werde ich alle Enden machen können  Denn einen neuen Chara zu machen, ist mir zu Blöd [emoji14]

Zum invaden, kommt es mir nur so vor oder sind grössenteils schlechtere Spieler in der Albtraumfront zu finden? Hatte einmal ein 1vs2. Sie hatten verloren weil ich mich hinter der Tante mit dem Wahsinn versteckt habe 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2015)

du brauchst fürs 3te Ende diese Nabelschnüre oder wie die heissen.
davon musst du mindestens 3 Stück finden und bevor du gegen Gehrmann antrittst benutzen (Wichtig, du musst gegen ihn kämpfen, dich nicht besiegen lassen)


also kein Plan warum ihr alle so oft invaded werdet.
mich will echt niemand besuchen. vielleicht liegts an der Level range, aber auch während des levelns wurde ich wie gesagt nur ein einziges mal invaded.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. April 2015)

Welches lvl bist du denn zurzeit Snugglez? Ich hatte erst mit einer Woche Verspätung Bloodborne angefangen, da der Versand am Fr zustande kam. Demnach erst am Di zwei Wochen nach Launch gestartet. Ich hatte nur einmal verloren und zwar beim ersten da ich nicht wusste, was das soll. Danach nur die Gegner geplättet, Bestiengebrüll und Ecke


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. April 2015)

Derzeit müsste ich ca. lvl 190 sein, jedenfalls mit dem Char mit dem ich grade die Chalice Dungeons farme.
Aber Level sagen gar nichts aus.
Allein die Axt Typen auf der straße nach hemwick geben jeweils knapp 20.000 exp, da levelt man extrem schnell.
Ich glaub ich hab mit ca. lvl 80-85 das Spiel das erste mal durch. Nach Gascoigne war ich bestimmt schon 110. Das geht richtig schnell im NG+.
Noch schneller geht's in den tieferen Chalice. Da bekommt man in Tiefe 4 schon 2k exp von so Standart Pennermobs.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. April 2015)

Schneller leveln kann man im Unterrichtsgebäude gegen die Totenlehrlinge. Die Axt Typen und Riesenschweine geben massiv Punkte ab, das stimmt. Im Schnitt 20-30k exp. Da farmt man recht schnell, ist aber langweilig über die Zeit. Sehe Leute die schon lvl 300 sind


----------



## Rizzard (17. April 2015)

Scheinbar wurde es wieder Zeit für die Gitarre.
Er beendet BB mit 9h auf seiner Gitarre.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=24&v=-U0AMt7mMqQ


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. April 2015)

das ist schon krass 
ich denke das die wenigstens das spiel in 9 stunden packen, und dann noch mit Gitarre


ich denke die meisten hier haben das Spiel so langsam durch.
Da könnte man ja doch mal direkt fragen,....

*1. Welchen Bosskampf fandet ihr am schwersten?
2. Welcher Bosskampf hat euch am besten gefallen?*

mein härtester Kampf war definitiv die *widerliche Bestie* im Loran Chalice Tiefe 4 layer 3. Das Vieh hat eine unglaublich schnelle Schlagfrequenz und eine Reichweite die man stark unterschätzt. Zudem dreht sich das Vieh sau schnell, das man Schwierigkeiten hat es zu umkreisen. Eine Schlagcombo von dem Vieh tötet direkt,... das war ein richtig harter Brocken.

Am coolsten fand ich aber den Kampf gegen Gascoigne. Grundsätzlich haben mir die Kämpfe gegen Humanoide/Hunter am besten Gefallen (mit Ausnahme von Micolash, der war viel zu einfach und daher langweilig).


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2015)

Hatte am WE wieder bisschen Zeit zu zocken.
Die Einsichtlutscher (obere Kathedrale) haben mir da ein Item gedroppt, irgendwas mit Rückenmark blabla oder so ähnlich.
Kann mir jemand grob erklären um was es sich dabei handelt?

Die Sucker haben mir ca 15 Einsicht gestohlen. Bin echt zu blöd dem Magiestrahl auszuweichen.^^
Generell erinnern die mich sehr stark an die Tentakelglöckner aus Demon´s Souls, Tower of Latria (Level 3.1).
Sie haben auch Tentakel im Gesicht, können einen Strahl schießen der dich fest hält, und haben einen "Grab-Angriff" in petto.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

@Rizzard zu den Sucker, diese solltest du möglichst schnell mit dem Tonitros erledigen, diese sind in zwei Hits locker down. Auch wirst du den Tonitros gut in der Albtraumfront und im Unterrichtsgebäude 2.Etage gebrauchen können. Wasservicher sehen echt kein Land gegen dieses Gadget. 

Zum Rückenmark kein Plan, hatte es auch aber keine Infos bisher herausgeholt. Finde die Spielelust auch nicht gerade, habe bereits 3 Schnüre nach NG+ aber bei Gehrman nicht genutzt


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> @Rizzard zu den Sucker, diese solltest du möglichst schnell mit dem Tonitros erledigen, diese sind in zwei Hits locker down. Auch wirst du den Tonitros gut in der Albtraumfront und im Unterrichtsgebäude 2.Etage gebrauchen können. Wasservicher sehen echt kein Land gegen dieses Gadget.



Mein Tonitrus(+6) hab ich eigentlich immer als Zweitwaffe equipt, allerdings hab ich den garnicht wirklich getestet. Kann ich mal machen.
Der dunke Saal in der oberen Kathedrale in dem sich unten ca 4 Werwölfe befinden ist ziemlich gut zum Scherben/Brocken farmen. Ich hab rausgefunden man muss die Wölfe nur hoch locken und durch die Türe gehen. Die kommen da nicht durch man kann sie easy plätten.

Gestern war ich in Cainhurst. Der Einstieg mit diesen Sprungspinnen(?) ist echt hart, danach wirds einfacher. Ich hab dort auch mal lange Zeit den Weg nicht gefunden wie es weiter ging.
Hab mich dann locker durchgekämpft bis mir auf einem Schneedach mein Ludwigsschwert kaputt ging. Und als ich dann das Gefühl hatte vor mir tut sich eine Boss-Area auf, bin ich zurück zum Hunters Dream.
Das muss ich mir dann nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

@Rizzard
ja nach dem Schneedach springt man anschliessend von Mauer zu mauer und kommt bei einem Boss an.
Hier gibt es auch ein kleines Secret


Spoiler



Nach dem Bosskampf erhält man eine Krone. Setzt man diese auf, und geht die Bossarena ganz durch, hier steht glaub ich auch eine Art Thron, dann öffnet sich das Versteck der Königin der Eckelblüter. Die Eckelblüter bilden das 3te Covenannt welches den Focus auf PvP/Invasionen legt. Tritt man dem Covenant bei erhält man einen Carryll Schwur und die Geste "Respekt". Durch das bezwingen von anderen Spielern erhält man so komische Blutsteine(sofern man die Carryll Rune ausgerüstet hat). Diese "Steine" kann man dann bei der Königin abgeben ofür man die Geste "Tiefer Respekt" erhält. Die Geste erhält man bereits schon nach dem man einen einzigen Stein abgegeben hat. Weitere Rewards konnte ich bisher nicht erhalten, habe knapp 50 Stück bereits abgegeben.
Im übrigen droppen auch NPC Hunter diese Steine wenn man die Rune ausgerüstet hat.



Wär cool wenn du mal nachschauen könntest wie das Item welches du von diesen Einsichtlutscher bekommen hast genau heisst.
Mir fällt dazu nämlich grad auch nix ein. Klingt auf jedenfall interessant


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

@Snugglez und was bringen die Ekelblüter eigentlich? Ich hatte nachdem der Schüler von Logarius die Königin gekillt hat, angegriffen und das Strahlen Runen bekommen. In meinen Augen der bessere Schwur.


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nach dem Bosskampf erhält man eine Krone. Setzt man diese auf, und geht die Bossarena ganz durch, hier steht glaub ich auch eine Art Thron, dann öffnet sich das Versteck der Königin der Eckelblüter. Die Eckelblüter bilden das 3te Covenannt welches den Focus auf PvP/Invasionen legt.



Der dritte Covenant?
Damn, ich hab noch nicht einen einzigen gefunden.^^
Geben die Covenants wieder Trophies?



> Wär cool wenn du mal nachschauen könntest wie das Item welches du von diesen Einsichtlutscher bekommen hast genau heisst.
> Mir fällt dazu nämlich grad auch nix ein. Klingt auf jedenfall interessant



Ja kann ich machen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

Kann sein das die Covenants Trophies geben, da achte ich nicht so drauf.
Du hast auch sicherlich schon mit den anderen beiden Covenantlietern gesprochen ohne zu wissen das die die Covenants vertreten ;P (Eileen die Krähe und Alfred sind die anderen beiden)
Aber das gesamte Covenantsystem ist in BB eher mager. 
Durch die Covenants bekommt man spezielle Carryll runen (diese werden auch als Schwur bezeichnet).
Alle 3 Runen geben Boni die man komplett vernachlässigen kann. 
Die Effekte fallen so geringaus das man die überhaupt nicht wahrnimmt.

Eckelblüter: Der Schwur erhöht die Lebensregeneration um 1 wenn man nahe dem Tod ist. Sprich du regenerierst 1hp/tick (ca. alle 3 Sekunden). 
Jäger der Jäger: Verringert die Zeit die benötigt wird bis die Ausdauerregeneration wieder anläuft. Die Ausdauer regeneriert nicht schneller, die Anlaufzeit wird nur verkürzt.
Henker: Erhöht die Anzahl gewonnener Lebenspunkte beim benutzen von Blutphiolen. Der Bonus liegt bei ca. 8hp,.. also nahezu 0.

Das tragen der Schwur-Runen bringt aber wohl noch einige andere Effekte mit sich.
So gibt es sogar die Möglichkeit in Spiele einzudringen die mit einem Passwort versehen sind.
Als Eckelblüter hat man oft die "Arschkarte". Ruft man z.b. random als Eckelblüter um Hilfe, und beschwört zufällig einen Jäger der Jäger, dann kann es passieren das dieser feindlich geflagt wird.


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Kann sein das die Covenants Trophies geben, da achte ich nicht so drauf.
> Du hast auch sicherlich schon mit den anderen beiden Covenantlietern gesprochen ohne zu wissen das die die Covenants vertreten ;P (Eileen die Krähe und Alfred sind die anderen beiden)



Eileen hat mich angegriffen und wollte somit sterben. Der Covenant ist also Geschichte.
Alfred hab ich das letzte mal vor dem Eingang in den Wald getroffen. Seit dem hab ich ihn nirgends mehr gesehen. Kommt evtl noch.

Naja wenn der Eid in Cainhurst eine Trophy geben sollte, werde ich versuchen die anderen Covs auch noch zu bekommen. 
Bin zwar kein Platinjäger, aber Dark Souls 1 und 2 habe ich zumindest auch mit 85% der Trophies abgeschlossen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

Alfred findest du irgendwo im Kathedralen Bezirk wieder.
Der steht dann dort an so einem Schrein/Altar. Um in der Questreihe weiter zu kommen wirst du dann aber zwangsläufig die Königin der Eckelblüter töten, welche man aber wiederbeleben kann.
Es ist also möglich in einem Durchgang alle 3 Covenants zu besuchen.
Das Jäger der Jäger Covenant von Eileen ist aber das einzige wo ich behaupten würde es hat bock gemacht die Questline zu verfolgen.
Denn hier gibt es 2 optionale Bosse die richtig Bock gemacht haben (sind ebenfalls Hunter, ähnlich wie Gascoigne)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

@Snugglez die Questreihe der Krähe sieht vielversprechend aus, wie kann es mir ermöglichen, nicht gegen sie zu kämpfen? Sie wartet einfach an der Kathedrale wo die Foxbestie besiegt worden ist und greift sofort an. Hidden Object nutzen oder was?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

so funktionierts:


Spoiler



Eileen die Krähe erscheint an verschiedenen Orten in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge im Spiel. 
Zunächst findet man die Krähe in den Kanälen auf einem kleinen Balkon bevor man die Treppen runter geht.
Hier erzählt Eileen ein wenig und schickt den Hunter los Bestien jagen. Hat man dann Gascoigne bezwungen und die Kathedrale erreicht findet man Eileen erneut direkt auf den Platz hinter der Kathedrale. Wichtig hierbei ist das man zuvor die 2 großen Tore zum Rundenplatz vor der großen Kirche geöffnet haben muss. Eileen erzählt euch dann das am grab Oreons (die Bossarena wo ihr Gascoigne bekämpfen musstet) ein Gegner auf ihn wartet. Geht also zum Grab und bezwingt Henrik, den ersten optionalen Boss. 
WICHTIG! hier kann die komplette Questreihe scheitern. Eileen wird euch in dem Kampf unterstützen. Sollte Eileen dabei sterben ist alles vorbei. Passt mit euren Attacken auf, diese treffen nämlich auch die Krähe.

Entscheidend ist auch WANN ihr Eileen aufsucht. die bisher von mir aufgeführten Orte müssen abgearbeitet werden bevor ihr ROM den Spinnenboss legt!

Habt ihr alles wie oben erledigt könnt ihr euch auf den Weg zu ROM machen. Nachdem dieser bezwungen ist erscheint Eileen ein letztes mal an der großen Kirche. Dort wartet der 2te Bosskampf auf euch.
Danach muss Eileen ein letztes mal aufgesucht werden um die Quest abzuschliessen.


----------



## Rizzard (20. April 2015)

Also darf ich Eileen beim zweiten mal erst ansprechen wenn beide Tore offen sind?
Wenn ich mit ihr rede und später erst die Tore öffne?

Das mit dem Odeon Grab ist ja interessant.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

Eileen schickt dich erst zum Grab wenn die Tore offen sind. Ich meine dann erscheint sie auch erst da an der Kathedrale.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

Welchen beide Tore? Der erste ist der mit dem Schlüssel, welcher ist der zweite? Vielversprechend ist es, evtl. am Wochenende NG++ anpacken


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

ich meine es muss der weg zu Amelia (den Boss in der Kathedrale) frei sein. dieser wird insgesamt von 2 Toren blockiert.
Eileen spawnt an den jeweiligen Spots aber nur wenn man den Schritt davor durchgeführt hat.
Wenn man Eileen also Beispielsweise nicht in der Kanalisation angesprochen hat, wird die Quest nicht zu beenden sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

Ich weiss wo sie sich in Yharnam befindet, dafür einfach von der Lampe links herunter, geradeaus, bis die Hunde in ihren Käfigen angetroffen werden, weiter rennen und dann durch die Fässer rollen, danach aufpassen und rechts abbiegen um mit ihr das Gespräch durchzuführen. Weshalb sie mich angegriffen hat, kapiere ich immer noch nicht. Was für eine Verbindung hatte sie mit dem Boss resp. der Frau bei der grossen Kathedrale?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

Hast du diesen Schritt im NG+ gemacht und ggf eine andere Carryll Rune equipt?
Die Covenantleiter mögen sich untereinander nämlich gar nicht. Alfred z.B. zieht auch los und tötet die vileblood queen.
im NG0 kenne ich keine Möglichkeit Eileen an diesem Spot direkt agro zu machen, es sei dann man greift sie an.


PS: grad rausgefunden,... wenn einem das gelaber der Puppe im Huntersdream auf die Eier gehen sollte,... einfach umhauen. man kann an der "Leiche" trozdem leveln. Nach erneuten betreten des Hunters Dream lebt die Puppe auch wieder.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. April 2015)

Ich habe im NG+ gegen sie gekämpft. Hatte aber damals noch keine der Carryll Rune (Schwurgedächtnis) an. Im NG0 bin ich ihr nicht begegnet. Interessant dieser Butterfly effekt  Was soll der Vorteil sein, wenn man die Puppe umhaut? Nimmt doch nur Zeit ein, wenn sie beim nächsten Treffen wieder da ist. Einfach skippen bis zum lvl. Nebenbei gibt es zu jedem Grabstein zehn Gebiete? Denn den ersten konnte ich vervollständigen, die restlichen waren bei 6+ nur die Grenze hatte extrem wenig Gebiete. Der unsichtbare Grabstein wurde durch Cainhurst und den benötigten Gebieten (Yahar'gul und co.) gut gefüllt. Der letzte Stein (Erwachen) auch durch das optionale Gebiet und den zwei Etagen im Unterrichtsgebäude plus das Albtraumschloss.



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> ich denke die meisten hier haben das Spiel so langsam durch.
> Da könnte man ja doch mal direkt fragen,....
> 
> *1. Welchen Bosskampf fandet ihr am schwersten?
> 2. Welcher Bosskampf hat euch am besten gefallen?*



Der schwierigste war mit Abstand die wiederliche Bestie im Alleingang, durch das unberechenbare Pattern, wusste ich nie wann ich einen Hit landen soll oder sogar einen payern starten. Das Vieh hat mich im Dungeon des Isozar Kelches drei mal getötet mit jeweils einem Hit GP Rest. Im ersten Versuch durch den Finsher gestorben, im zweiten durch das Gift, im dritten durch die Viererkette. Erst im vierten Versuch konnte ich sie mit der Kanone und dem Eingeweideangriff (3000Dmg+) erledigen.

Der beste war auch gegen die Hunters, stark aber nicht unfair. Gasgo war mühsam nach der Verwandlung im letzten Drittel aber doch bezwingbar. Logarius war einfach spannend. Gehrman als würdiger Hunter, wo man aber mehr machen hätte können.  Mein Herz pochte aber am meisten im NG0  bei Rom wo ich alle Tränke aufgebraucht habe und nur mit einem kleinen Balken Leben den Kampf entscheiden konnte. Ich konnte mein Herz richtig klopfen hören.


----------



## Lg3 (21. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Was soll der Vorteil sein, wenn man die Puppe umhaut? Nimmt doch nur Zeit ein, wenn sie beim nächsten Treffen wieder da ist.



Find ich auch gemein, die hat so eine Nette und Beruhigende Stimme und er haut sie um


----------



## Kinguin (21. April 2015)

So habe 50h+ hinter mir mit Bloodborne,und werde irgendwann nochmal den NG+ machen. 
Bloodborne ist einfach der Hammer,ob eine neue IP geboren wurde?
Das wäre dann aber wirklich mal ein erfrischendes,tolles Franchise und nicht wie WD oder so.


----------



## Rizzard (21. April 2015)

Was nutzt ihr eigentlich für Waffen?
Ich renne nachwievor mit der Starter Donnerbüchse rum. Hab sie seit her auf +3 gebracht und das war´s.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. April 2015)

@Rizzard ich würde dir von der Donnerbüchse abraten, der Spray ist am Anfang zwar noch effektiv, aber über die Spieldauer bist du mit der Reptierpistole oder -flinte besser dran. Kann mit der Ludwig Knarre auf +8 dies gut nachvollziehen.

Ich selber nutze die Einsteigerwaffen (Ludwigs Klinge +10 und Tonitros +9) mit der Jägerpistole +8 und der Kanone +9.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. April 2015)

Nutze am liebstens die Blades of Mercy, den Saw Cleaver und die Beastclaws.
Zum farmen nutze ich allerdings am meisten das Burialblade, weil ich dadurch so gut wie keine Heiltränke mehr benötige.
Ich bin relativ schnell vom Ludwigs abgekommen. Einhändig richtet es zu wenig Schaden an und staggert sehr schlecht, und als Großschwert verbrät es mir zu viel Energie.
Schusswaffen sind mir alle komplett egal, brauche die nur zum parieren. Die Teile machen eh keinen Schaden. Selbst die Kanone stinkt in der reinen DPS gegen jede Trickwaffe komplett ab. Daher hab ich für die Offhand die Evelyn, einfach weil sie mir optisch am meisten zusagt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. April 2015)

Die Klinge ist ok für mittlere Gegner, was mir aber fehlt ist die Range. Da macht die Burialsense die weitaus bessere Rolle, leider noch zu schwach. Macht nichtmal die Hälfte an Dmg als die Klinge auf +7. Die Blades wäre für Bosse die Gross sind ideal um wenig Ausdauer bei moderaten Schaden zu kompensieren. Mal schauen wie ich es angehe.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. April 2015)

>-<
die wiederliche Bestie kommt nochmal,... diesmal in der Version "extra schwer".
Das war heute das erste mal das ich RageQuit betrieben hab.
1,4 Milliarden Blutechos verloren:/
hab immer noch nicht rausgefunden wie man das Vieh stunnen kann.
habs bisher erst einmal geschafft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. April 2015)

Das du mal RageQuitest hätte ich nicht gedacht  Wenn du es als extra schwer bezeichnest, welche Tiefe 5+ oder wie?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (22. April 2015)

Loran Tiefe 4 oder 5 Layer 2.
Ich war wohl auch schon zu unkonsentriert und zu müde,... keine Ahnung. Aber bei der widerlichen Bestie hab ich immer schon so meine Probleme gehabt.
Das schlimme an dem Kampf ist die Boss Arena. Die ist wesentlich kleiner und schmaler als die die ich beim ersten Aufeinandertreffen mit dem Vieh hatte.
Zudem ist der Boden recht "uneben", da kommen dann plötzlich einige Treffer nicht an. Die besten Chancen hatte ich hier immer mit einer Waffe bei der die Reichweite stimmt.
meine Messer und meine Klauen fallen da schonmal weg, also musste ich die Sense nehmen da ich die restlichen Waffen nicht hoch genug gelevelt habe.

hab ausser den Wurzel Kelchen nicht mehr viele übrig, und die Wurzelteile sind ja für die nicht statischen Dungeons die man immer wieder neu erforschen kann.
Glaub es steht danach nur noch Phtuemen 5 aus+ aus, mir fehlt da aber noch ein Material um das zu öffnen. Muss mal etwas farmen gehen.


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

Ich gehe mehr so nach Style,also bei der Waffenwahl ,wobei ich alle Waffen ganz cool designt finde. (Bloodborne ist in Sachen Optik/Stil einfach großartig)
Finde aber den Saw Cleaver richtig nice,haut ordentlich rein.
Ich würde gern mal die TwinBlades ausprobieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich gehe mehr so nach Style,also bei der Waffenwahl ,wobei ich alle Waffen ganz cool finde.
> Finde aber den Saw Cleaver richtig nice,wieso macht der zu wenig Schaden
> Ich würde gern mal die TwinBlades ausprobieren.


Die Saw Cleaver ist auch nice, aber insgesamt macht er zurzeit noch zu wenig Dmg (250). Die Klinge liegt bei 696.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich gehe mehr so nach Style,also bei der Waffenwahl ,wobei ich alle Waffen ganz cool designt finde. (Bloodborne ist in Sachen Optik/Stil einfach großartig)
> Finde aber den Saw Cleaver richtig nice,haut ordentlich rein.
> Ich würde gern mal die TwinBlades ausprobieren.



Der Saw Cleaver war eine sehr geile Einstiegswaffe.
Hab ihn zwar bis auf +6 gebracht, nutze ihn aber schon ewig nicht mehr.
Wäre da der früh im Spiel gefunden Saw Spear nicht eh die bessere Wahl zum ausbauen?
Hat doch eingefahren das selbe Moveset, und ausgefahren die größere Reichweite.

Ein Twinblade (also die Blades of Mercy) Build hätte ich ja auch Lust.
Gleich zu Beginn versuchen Eileen zu töten und dann eben zeitig für 40k die Dinger kaufen.
Hätte sicherlich seinen Spass.

Problematisch könnte nur der Kampf mit ihr werden.
Evtl müsste man in dem Gebiet mit Fallschaden arbeiten.


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

Was mir bei Bloodborne stark auffällt,fast alle Bosskämpfe sind auf SP ausgelegt,macht man die im Coop und sind viele einfacher.
Aber macht trotzdem Spaß 

Achja mir gingen Paarl,Gehrman und Ebrietas am meisten auf den Keks. 

Edit:


Rizzard schrieb:


> Wäre da der früh im Spiel gefunden Saw Spear nicht eh die bessere Wahl zum ausbauen?



Ich glaube vom Schadensout her sind beide gleich bzw sehr ähnlich ,nur unterscheiden sie sich halt von einzelnen Attacken bzw Movekombis in der transformierten Form.(und skalieren halt beide anders)
Kommt dann wohl auf den Boss an,aber ich kam mit dem Soul Cleaver sehr gut zurecht,daher den Soul Spear nie wirklich ausprobiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Der Saw Cleaver war eine sehr geile Einstiegswaffe.
> Hab ihn zwar bis auf +6 gebracht, nutze ihn aber schon ewig nicht mehr.
> Wäre da der früh im Spiel gefunden Saw Spear nicht eh die bessere Wahl zum ausbauen?
> Hat doch eingefahren das selbe Moveset, und ausgefahren die größere Reichweite.
> ...


Der Kampf gegen sie ist nicht schwer. Relativ  Einfach payern und in die Ecke drängen. Danach draufkloppen  mit Bestiengebrüll. Damit kann man als Gegner gar nichts mehr machen. Mache ich meistens im PvP


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Der Kampf gegen sie ist nicht schwer. Relativ  Einfach payern und in die Ecke drängen. Danach draufkloppen  mit Bestiengebrüll. Damit kann man als Gegner gar nichts mehr machen. Mache ich meistens im PvP



Nun ich meine ja als Build die Lady gleich zu Beginn mit Lvl 10-15 legen.
Ich denke das ist auf normalem Weg mit Waffe +1/+2 schon ein Act.

Wobei man könnte sicherlich auch locker bis zum Kathedralenbereich warten und sie erst dort legen wenn man sie das zweite mal trifft.
Davor bekommt man eh nur sehr schwer 40k BEchos zusammen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. April 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Loran Tiefe 4 oder 5 Layer 2.
> Ich war wohl auch schon zu unkonsentriert und zu müde,... keine Ahnung. Aber bei der widerlichen Bestie hab ich immer schon so meine Probleme gehabt.
> Das schlimme an dem Kampf ist die Boss Arena. Die ist wesentlich kleiner und schmaler als die die ich beim ersten Aufeinandertreffen mit dem Vieh hatte.
> Zudem ist der Boden recht "uneben", da kommen dann plötzlich einige Treffer nicht an. Die besten Chancen hatte ich hier immer mit einer Waffe bei der die Reichweite stimmt.
> ...


Warte... Den habe ich erledigt, im gleichen Kelch Etage 2  Dachte du wärst bereits weiter unten? Evtl. eine Verwechslung. Poste nachher noch den Screenshot damit es keine Verwechslung gibt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (22. April 2015)

zu den SawCleaver und dem SawSpear gibt es auch noch ein paar verstekte Features.
Laut Wiki verursachen diese beiden Waffen z.B. 20% Bonusschaden an bestimmen Gegnern.
Solche Features finde ich wichtiger wie den eigentlichen Schadenswert. 
Denn am Ende unterscheiden sich die Schadenswerte von allen Waffen nur sehr minimal (mit einige Ausahmen)


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2015)

Alle Achtung.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA-Q0IMM7qI


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (22. April 2015)

Würde es sich lohnen das Spiel gebraucht zu kaufen?. Auch wenn man voher kein Dark Souls oder ähnliches gespielt hat?.


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2015)

Habe zumindest hin und wieder gelesen das es auch Leuten gefallen hat die vorher keine Souls Spiele gespielt haben.
Zur Not kann man es ja immer noch verkaufen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (22. April 2015)

xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Würde es sich lohnen das Spiel gebraucht zu kaufen?. Auch wenn man voher kein Dark Souls oder ähnliches gespielt hat?.



ja es lohnt sich auf jedenfall
Bloodborne ist aktuell mit abstand das beste Spiel für die PS4


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. April 2015)

Ich glaube ich habe Eileens Quest verkackt. Nachdem ich sie in Yharnam angesprochen habe und Gasgoine und Amilia erledigt habe, kommt sie am besagten Ort nicht vor, beide Tore sind offen...

Die Tageszeit unterscheidet sich auch von den Videos. Bei ihnen ist Dämmerung und bei mir Vollnacht.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe Eileens Quest verkackt. Nachdem ich sie in Yharnam angesprochen habe und Gasgoine und Amilia erledigt habe, kommt sie am besagten Ort nicht vor, beide Tore sind offen...
> 
> Die Tageszeit unterscheidet sich auch von den Videos. Bei ihnen ist Dämmerung und bei mir Vollnacht.



Vielleicht hättest du die Vikarin nicht töten dürfen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. April 2015)

yub
du musst nach Gascoigne im central ward den weg zu Amilia freilegen und dann an der Kapelle mit Eileen sprechen.
Dann bekommst du den Auftrag zum Odeon Grab zu reisen und dort gegen Henrik den Jäger zu kämpfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. April 2015)

Na kacke :/ Die Motivation ist eh schon nicht so hoch, die Gegner geben gleich viel und die Bosse sind teilweise einfacher geworden, da man fast alles gemaxed hat. Naja mindestens das dritte Ending und den Blutbroken nicht vermasseln.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2015)

Kannst ja gleich mal die Ladezeiten testen.
Der Patch ist anscheinend draussen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. April 2015)

Mach ich grade, bin heute mal früher von der Arbeit da um die Sonne und das Spielen zu geniessen


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. April 2015)

hier die patchnotes:



> •Main points of UPDATE　1.03
> •Reduced loading times (approx. 5-15 seconds; may vary by circumstance)
> •Fixed bug that left certain lifts and elevators inoperable
> •Fixed bug that resulted in bosses becoming immobilized
> ...


Quelle: Patch Notes v1.03 | Bloodborne Wiki

@Patrick.C
wenn du weiter Probleme mit der Questline hast kann ich dir auch die Wiki Seite empfehlen.
Dort werden alle Questverläufe bis ins Detail aufgeschlüsselt.
fextralife war auch schon bei den anderen Souls Spielen mein absoluter Favorit.
Ich empfehle dir die Seite da du das Game ja eh schon durch hast und demnach nicht wirklich gespoilert werden kannst.
Jeden der das Spiel noch nicht durch hat empfehle ich ein solches Wiki nur zu verwenden wenn es absolut nicht mehr ohne eigene Erkenntnis machbar ist weiter zu kommen.
jungfräulich, blind, ein Soulsgame durchspielen ist nämlich das schönste was es gibt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. April 2015)

Also die Ladezeiten sind spürbar kürzer und werden mit Infos aus der Welt überbrückt - finde ich gut. Die anderen Patchnotes sind klein aber fein. Sollten der Performance und das Spiel selber leicht verbessern. 

@Snugglez 'Patchrick' Anspielung auf den Patch?  Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Wiki.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. April 2015)

oh sorry
das war eher ein Tippfehler, Handy Autokorrektur >-<
keine Absicht, aber irgendwie lustig 

habs korrigiert


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Also die Ladezeiten sind spürbar kürzer und werden mit Infos aus der Welt überbrückt - finde ich gut.



Na endlich. Nicht nur kürzere Ladezeit, sondern auch sinnvoller genutzt.
Der langweilige Bloodborne Schriftzug war einfach nur stumpfsinnig. Wenigstens bisschen Stuff zum lesen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. April 2015)

...
Fromsoftware
...
auf unendliches Glücksgefühl des endlich geschafften folgt immer immer irgendeine Gemeinheit um dich in die frühe midlife crisis zu katapultieren.
Defiled Watch Dog of the old Lords,...
Ich hab 50 Vitalität, das Drecksvieh onehittet mich trotzdem dank 50% hp Malus des Dungeons.
Im besten Versuch hatte ich den Boss auf knapp 25-30%. 
ich brauch erstmal wieder Pause


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. April 2015)

Mich nervt der 50%hp Modus im pthumerischen Gebiet, ab Tiefe 4 auch. Loran und unterer Lora  ging nach einigen Versuchen (Tiefe 5) aber der Isz Kelch (habe nicht mehr genug Material) und der zweite Kelch interessieren mich, da ich diese noch nicht erkundet habe.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. April 2015)

dann müsstest du doch auch schon bei dem Hundeboss angekommen sein oder?
hast du den schon down? wenn ja wie?
da muss es irgendwas geben was ich übersehen habe.
Das Vieh liegt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her einfach Jenseits von allen anderen dingen die ich bisher gefunden hab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. April 2015)

Nein kriege den nur runter auf 30%. Wenn er dich einmal überrennt bist du grad Tot. Da ist die einzige Möglichkeit mehr in die Vitalität und die passenden Runen (10%+ GP, - 3% Phy. Schaden, und Rüstung auf Stumpf maxen. Komme bei allen Gebieten ab Tiefe 4 Ebene 2 Bossraum nicht weiter im Moment  Burialsense und Huntersaxe können die nicht mal mehr zurückpushen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. April 2015)

mit 50 Vitalität hab ich bei dem Boss mit runen grade mal ca. 800-850 hp
der knallt mich trozdem mit einem schlag um


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. April 2015)

@Snugglez evtl. zusammen? Wenn es dir und mir nicht gelingen sollte. Konnte mit der Mercy Klinge und der Ludwigs Klinge gegen die widerliche Bestie doch bestehen  Stehts offensiv ausweichen und einmal draufkloppen. Dann im letzten Drittel Jägerknochen und 750+ Ludwig kombinieren. Die Dunkelbestie ist ein anderes Problem, grössere Reichweite


----------



## Rizzard (25. April 2015)

Ich habe bei ENB gesehen, das er Eileen im Kathedralenbezirk besucht, nachdem er Amelia gekillt hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich habe bei ENB gesehen, das er Eileen im Kathedralenbezirk besucht, nachdem er Amelia gekillt hat.


FML... Bin jetzt fast durch mit NG++ zurzeit in den Chacile Dugeons Tiefe 5 von Isz und Loran. Die Bosse kriegst du fast gar nicht mehr down.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. April 2015)

@Patrick
die widerliche Bestie hab ich down
hänge wie gesagt am Wachhund fest 
welches Level hast du denn? ich liege bei ca 250 momentan und da ist auch mein großes Problem (Levelrange für Coop Games)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. April 2015)

@Snugglez da kommt man dir kaum noch hinterher. Bin zurzeit lvl. 200 

Ach und das dritte Ending habe ich jetzt auch geschafft. Was ich witzig fand, war das Gasgoine mir im NG3 als NPC gefolgt ist und mit mir gegen die Bestie an der grossen Brücke geholfen hat. Habe das Gameplay noch und einen Screenshot.

EDIT: Hier der Screenshot mit Gasgoice in NG3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. April 2015)

lol wie hast du das denn geschaft?
weit du was du Triggern musstest damit Gascoigne an der Brücke auftaucht?

und ja mein Level ist halt so hoch weil ich nur noch challice mache.
da ich am watchdog nicht weiter komme versuche ich grade bloodgems zu farmen. da fallen pro run immer so run 200k-300k echos zusammen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. April 2015)

Natürlich weiss ich das nicht mehr  Nachdem ich von der Klinik einfach durchgerusht bin, die Gegner machen kaum noch Schaden, ist er mir plötzlich bei den Hundenbestien entgegenkommen, erst hat er mich angegriffen, aber es hat mir keinen Schaden gemacht, danach ist er mir einfach hinterhergerannt.

Interesanterweise hat er sich beim 2nd Boss (er selbst) gegen sich selbst gekämpft. Mein NPC ist aber leider gestorben.

Nebenbei konnte Eileens Quest endlich starten


----------



## Kinguin (26. April 2015)

Die TwinBlades sind einfach der Hammer 

Der Patch mit der Ladezeitenverkürzung ist echt zu spüren,finde ich gut.
Mag für den einen immer noch zu lang sein,je nach Gebiet,aber man kann es auch so sehen:
Erstmal kurz ein und ausatmen,bevor man sich in den nächsten Tod stürzt xd


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. April 2015)

Nebenbei begegnet man allen Bossen in der Story auch? Denn die Feuerbestie im Chacile Dungeon ist mir noch unerklärlich. Müsste aber auch aufindbar sein, denn die widerliche Bestie habe ich gefunden. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass "er" das Monster ist. 

@Kinguin die mercury Blades sind schon nice, besonders für Mittelgrosse Gegner. Boost durch offensives dodgen ist was feines.

@Snugglez nach den Videos kannst du die Herausforderungsglocke nutzen um Gasgoine herbeizurufen. Einfach von Zentrum Yharnam links runter und beim ersten Gegner die Markierung ansehen und draufstehen. Danach besagtes machen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. April 2015)

jau,! kann es nun auch bestätigen
hab aus Langweile einen neuen Char erstellt und konnte nun auch Gascoigne beschwören 
eigentlich ziemlich witzig. leider erfährt man dadurch nicht wirklich viel mehr über die Hunter.
ich versuch immer noch die Story komplett aufzuschlüsseln. aber neben den Blutfluch, der heilenden Kirche sowie den Aliens gibt es noch ziemlich viele Ungereimtheiten.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2015)

Ich tu mich selbst eh immer schwer mit der Lore.
Hab ich bei den Vorgängern schon nie richtig verstanden und muss im Endeffekt auf Infos aus dem Netz zurück greifen.
Wusste bis vor paar Wochen zB nichts von Alken und Venn in Dark Souls 2.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. April 2015)

Nur zur Verständnis...
ich wollte die Storyline/Lore damit nicht negativ kritisieren.
Ich finde die Erzählform sogar richtig richtig gut! 
Die Art und Weise wie der Spieler Informationen erhält regt halt sehr stark die eigene Fantasie und den Wissensdurst an.
Daher zählt die Lore aus DarkSouls z.B. für mich mit als am besten.
Selbst in in Rollenspielen wie Skyrim bekommt man die Lore direkt erzählt, was mihc persönlich nicht so sonderlich fesseln kann (auch wenns nur super Game ist)

In den Souls spielen gibt es auch immer sehr unterschiedliche Interpretationswege. Es ist sehr amysant und unterhaltsam sich in diesem Bereich mit anderen Leuten auszutauschen.
Alleine schon die These das "Humanity" die obergeornete "Dark Soul" seien soll lässt doch schon sehr viel Spekulationen zu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. April 2015)

Hat wer den zweiten NPC besiegt, bei der Eileen Quest, ohne den Trick zu benutzen? Das Vieh war doch abnormal, perma Jägerknochen, 3HKO Jägerschrotflinte und insta Death bei einem offenen Eingeweideangriffe. Also davon müsste irgendjemand ein Video machen, der seinen Charakter ohne den double Glitch zu Beginn des Spiels und der erzwungenen Blutung genutzt hat, machen. Schlimmer als der Hunde im pthumerischen Kelch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJf_JR481SM Die Gesten mit der Puppe fand ich am besten. Da merkt man die Seele im Spiel!

@Snugglez ich habe die mercy Blades gemaxt und sie hauen gut rein, machen ihre Arbeit sehr solide  Die Beastclaw finde ich im PvP mit dem Bestiengebrüll richtig gut. Die Gegner erwarten es gar nicht, wenn ich zuerst wegrenne, für eine beliebige Ecke. Danach einfach einsacken und draufhauen  Auch habe ich die Burialsense und Logarius Rad gemaxt (habe bereits sechs Blutbroken (zwei aus dem Chacile) geholt). Nur mit dem Saw Cleaver bin ich nicht zufrieden, macht weniger Schaden, selbst mit dem 20% Schadensbonus auf bestimmte Gegner als die Klinge in der Normalform und skaliert schlechter allgemein. Ausdauer benötigt sie auch mehr, nur leicht schneller ist sie, dafür aber mit geringerer Reichweite...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. April 2015)

Du meinst den Hunter an der Kirche?
en fand ich gar nicht so schwer. daher ist der für mich auch nicht so bedeutend gewesen das ich jetzt groß erzählen könnte wie ich den überhaupt gelegt habe
finde die Hunde auf jedenfall am schlimmsten, meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand der schwerste Boss.

ich hab jetzt seit 3 Tagen auch nicht mehr gespielt da ich momentan wieder DarkSouls zocke, macht mir irgendwie mehr fun.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Mai 2015)

Ich finde sowohl als DarkSouls als auch Bloodborne fantastisch,jedes auf seine Art.
Finde cool,wie es FS geschafft hat mit Bloodborne ein im Kern traditionelles Souls spiel zu schaffen,aber trotzdem genug am Gameplay verändert hat,sodass ein eigenständiges Spiel entsteht.
Außerdem ist das Artdesign sowie das Setting einfach genial,besonders wie viel Detailliebe darin steckt 

PS: Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe,sind auch viele einstige Skeptiker überzeugt von dem Spiel,und das Risiko hat sich für FS bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Mai 2015)

So Leute, gut Ding will Weile.
Der Hunters Dream brennt und Gehrmann erwartet mich. 
Also das mit den vorher genannten 40h der Presse kommt in etwa hin.
Ich hab evtl etwas länger gebraucht, aber ich hab die Gebiete auch mehrmals abgeklappert.
Ich schätze ich habe auch so ziemlich alles optionale gefunden (Amygdala, Ebrietas, Logarius usw).
Insgesamt war´s ne tolle Erfahrung. Die Storybosse waren stellenweise aber echt einfach. Es fing mit Cleric Beast, Gascoigne usw gut an, doch dann kamen irgendwann der Wiedergeborene, Micolash und die Amme.

Ich freue mich aber wenn´s in 2 Wochen mit dem Witcher weiter geht.
Ich brauch mal wieder ein helleres Spiel.


----------



## MOD6699 (6. Mai 2015)

So, seit gestern auch bloodborne. Rockt. Allerdings wars ausverkauft und aufgrund von Urlaub und Schnellschussaktion wollt ichs unbedingt. deshalb hab ich 75 euro bei gamestop gezahlt -.-


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Mai 2015)

na dann willkommen im Club 
finds krass das das Spiel teilweise immer noch in vielen Läden ausverkauft ist. Das hätte ich nie im Leben erwartet


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Mai 2015)

Endlich meine Platin Trophäe bekommen  Der Hund ist und bleibt der schwerste Gegner aller Bosse. Es ist egal was für eine Vitalität man hat, der 50%hp Modus erlaubt es dir nicht den Sturmangriff zu erleben, selbst mit 70+. Egal ich hoffe es kommen bald paar tolle DLCs wie in Dk1/2.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch zur Platin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Mai 2015)

Danke


----------



## Rizzard (21. Mai 2015)

So wollen wir das sehen.
Bloodborne: Arbeiten an Erweiterung bestätigt - ComputerBase


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. Mai 2015)

Das war sowas von klar  Als Erweiterung will ich dann Umbasa resp. Demon Souls im neuen Gewand sehen mit neuen Gebieten [emoji14] Die FS Reihe zeigt mit Rockstar wie anständige DLCs sein müssen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. Mai 2015)

ich will:
-sinnvolle Rüstungen
-mehr Vielfalt an Waffen um verschiedene Builds zu ermöglichen
-redesign des NG+
-Ssinnvollen Loot,... es ist langweilig ständig nur bullets und Phiolen einsammeln zu können


grade auf dualshockers gefunden...
PS4 Exclusive Bloodborne?s Patch 1.04 Detailed; DLC Details Coming After E3 | DualShockers



> released on the game’s news page on Monday:
> •Password matching can now be done regardless of level.
> •Password matching can now be done even if registered to a different oath.
> •Quicksilver bullets and blood vials can now be stored up to 600 (the previous limit was 99) in the storage in Hunter’s Dream.
> ...


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2015)

Hab gestern mal wieder etwas BB gezockt.
Hatte beim Bloodstarved Beast keine Antidotes mehr, und hab mir nen Koop Partner gerufen.
Ich war erst irgendwas um Lvl 18, und hab nen Japaner mit Blade of Mercy bekommen. 
Der hat den Boss kurz ma her gekloppt. Hätt ich mich umgedreht hätte ich es fast verpasst.^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. Juni 2015)

warum haste nicht bescheid gesagt?
warum gestern auch fleissig am BB zocken  muss ja schliesslich einen char für den DLC demnächst schonmal vorbereiten!
versuch grad ein reiterpalasch build,... mag die Waffe solangsam richtig. schön schnell und noch akzeptable Reichweite.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> warum haste nicht bescheid gesagt?
> warum gestern auch fleissig am BB zocken  muss ja schliesslich einen char für den DLC demnächst schonmal vorbereiten!
> versuch grad ein reiterpalasch build,... mag die Waffe solangsam richtig. schön schnell und noch akzeptable Reichweite.



Hehe ich will grad auch nen Char für den DLC machen.^^
Ich zock aber immer nur mal sporadisch ne halbe Std da ich ja hauptsächlich mit TW3 beschäftigt bin.
Ich will irgendwie auf Chikage und/oder Reiterpalasch gehen. Aktuell bin ich erst auf Vit 19 und Dex 20 gegangen. Also noch alles offen.
Denkst du ein Chikage würde sich mit 25 Dex und 15 Bloodtinge lohnen? Dann könnte ich ja evtl beide Waffen nutzen (will den Char im NG lassen).


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. Juni 2015)

Hab bereits einen Char mit einer Blutungs Skillung.
Chikage kann richtig viel Schaden austeilen, vorallem später mit S skaling auf Blood.
Das ist aber das große Problem an Bloodborne. In einem Playthrough bekommt man nicht ausreichend Steine um mehrere Waffen aufzuleveln.
Wenn du dich für das Chikage entscheidest solltest du soviel Blutfärbung skillen wie nur möglich. Chikage ist aber nicht grade einfach zu spielen, da man permanent Leben verliert. 
Es macht aber einen heiden Spaß


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich, skaliert das Chikage mit Dex und Blut, oder ist es so das es im Normalmodus nur Dex, und im Lebensabzugmodus nur auf Blut skillt?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Juni 2015)

Blutung und Dex sind von einander getrennt je nach Waffenmodi.
genauso ist es z.b. auch beim Reiterpalasch und dem Riflespear,... hier zählt der Blutungsschaden auch nur für die Geschosse.
Das ganze System wirkt aber sehr verwirrend.
so wird z.b. der Bonusschaden von Runen (welche pysischen Dmg erhöhen) ebenfalls auf die anderen Schadensarten aufgerechnet.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2015)

Evtl pfeif ich doch aufs Chikage. Dauert lange bis man es hat, und die ganze Blutskillung bis dahin bringt mir überhaupt nichts.
Dann doch lieber zeitig das Pallasch holen und schön in Dex gehen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juni 2015)

Am WE hab ich mit meinem neuen Char bisschen bei den Schatten ausgeholfen.
Ich bin ca Lvl 55.
Wurde dann auch gerufen, wir sind zu dritt in die Bossarea. Dort dann wie ein bekloppter auf einen der Schatten eingedroschen, und mich ganze Zeit gewundert warum ich so wenig Schaden mache.
Als der Kampf dann vorbei war, bekam ich statt der gewohnten ~10k Echoes, ca 40-50k.
Ich schätze da hat mich wohl jemand ins NG+ gerufen. Wusste garnicht das das geht.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2015)

Heute hab ich wieder im NG+ geholfen. Ich selbst bin NG.
Bin mit meinem Char (Lvl 69) zu Gascoigne gegangen und hab mich dort rufen lassen.
Es hat 3-4 mal geklappt, aber die Wartezeiten waren teils etwas lang. Vermutlich bin ich vom Lvl noch etwas zu niedrig.

Macht Laune und man bekommt fast die dreifache Anzahl an Echos, im Vergleich zu Rom oder Logarius.


----------



## Rizzard (15. September 2015)

Erweiterung für Bloodborne.
» Bloodborne: The Old Hunters ? DLC und Old Hunters-Edtion enthüllt ? Trailer und Termine by play3.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. September 2015)

Jo auch gesehen


----------



## Rizzard (15. September 2015)

Also laut Update kommt es auch hierzulande am 24. November, und kostet 15€.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. September 2015)

Muss es mal im PSN schauen, aber die Old Hunter Edition hat auch seinen Reiz für Neukäufer. Besitze bereits die CE Version.


----------



## Kinguin (15. September 2015)

Hätte gar nicht mehr mit Addons/DLCs gerechnet,FromSoftware sitzt ja schon an DkS3.


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Hätte gar nicht mehr mit Addons/DLCs gerechnet,FromSoftware sitzt ja schon an DkS3.



Ich bin vor allem froh das die Bloodborne Erweiterung vor DkS3 kommt.
Denn so kann ich BB abschließen bevor ich mich wieder Dark Souls widme.

Edit:
Bloodborne war scheinbar ein Erfolg.
Man gab jetzt bekannt, das sich das Spiel von From Software über 2 Millionen mal verkauft hat.
Als Exklusivspiel, und vorallem durch seine nicht-casualisierte Ausrichtung, sehr beachtenswert.
Da wäre doch ein Nachfolger drin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. September 2015)

Für mich wiederspiegelt es Demon Souls geistlicher Nachfolger. Es wäre Cool im nächsten Teil in Richtung Schwarzes Tod (Seuche) zu gehen mit dem jetzigen Setup für meinen Geschmack mit einem besseren Endgame. Das von Bloodborne war nicht gerade meins. Damit meine ich nicht die optionalen Bosse und die Geschichte! Die war super, wenn man sich informiert hat oder selber das Puzzle lösen wollte . Eher die Chalice Dungeons welche sehr schwach waren im Vergleich zum restlichen Ambiente.


----------



## Kinguin (17. September 2015)

Ich fand Bloodborne auch großartig,definitiv eins meiner GotY - okey zugegeben,es hatte nicht die selbe Langzeitmotivation für Souls,aber ich hatte einfach wieder Unmengen an Spaß gemacht.
Im Kern war es Souls Erlebnis,aber man hat Bloodborne doch seine eigene Note gegeben und das Setting war auch toll.

Bloodborne wäre für mich vom Gameplay her auch immer das Darksiders 2 gewesen (mit dem Reiter Tod,falls das hier irgendwer kennt),was ich mir gewünscht hatte.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. September 2015)

Bogen,... wir kriegen einen Bogen!
Im Trailer sind einige neue Waffen zu erkennen. Hoffe wirklich das es genug Waffen sind um endlich mal neue Builds zu kreieren.
Ich muss nämlich leider zugeben das Bloodborne für mich im Nachhinein leider nicht das Spiel ist was ich mir erhofft hatte.
Ausser der Grafik und dem etwas knackigerem Gameplay steht Bloodborne meiner Meinung nach immer noch jeden einzelnen Souls Titel hinterher.
Mal schauen was der DLC mit sich bringt. Fromsoftware hat jedenfalls bisher immer für reichlich Inhalt in ihren Addons gesorgt weshalb man es nie bereuen konnte hier ein paar Euros zu investieren.


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2015)

Hier eine Analyse zum DLC von Vaati.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo9bjdrD4kc

Offscreen Aufnahmen von der TGS.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXiKiM9l3-U


----------



## TheMiz (19. September 2015)

ist der dlc schon im psn? bei mir bleibt immer ein fenster leer, wird nicht geladen, und ich finde nichts.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. September 2015)

Dieser kommt erst im November.


----------



## Placebo (20. September 2015)

Cleric Beast OST, wie es im Trailer und in der Alpha vorhanden war.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVFZWIpMtWE


----------



## Rizzard (20. November 2015)

Heute soll ein Patch erscheinen, der unter anderem das Liga-Feature lllbringen soll.
Bloodborne: Neuer Patch bereitet Spiel auf DLC vor - NETZWELT



Edit: Patch ist da, und soll um die 9GB groß sein.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2015)

Für das morgige Addon wurde auch schon bekannt gegeben wie man in das neue Gebiet kommt:

-Spielen bis Amelia um die Nacht zu bekommen
-Im Jägertraum ein Item besorgen
-Bei der Oedon Kapelle links raus zur Hand die einen packt

Ich hoffe man muss nicht unbedingt die Nacht haben um das Item zu bekommen.
Mein damals erstellter Char für´s Addon verweilt imo zur Blutmondzeit.

Bloodborne ? The Old Hunters: So erlangt ihr Zugang zum Addon ? GIGA


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2015)

Werde bei dem Addon zu Weihnachten zu schlagen.Bisher war die Qualität und der Umfang der FS Addons immer ordentlich,denke das wird hier nicht anders sein.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Bisher war die Qualität und der Umfang der FS Addons immer ordentlich,denke das wird hier nicht anders sein.



Ja ich hoffe der Spass ist nach 5h nicht schon vorbei.
Wenn man das Hauptspiel mit dem Addon schön erweitert, mache ich danach vielleicht nochmal einen dritten Durchlauf mit einem neuen Build.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. November 2015)

Glaub ich nicht FS macht bei den Addons meistens 10h+, siehe Dk und Ds.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2015)

In den bisherigen internationalen Reviews kommt das Addon recht gut weg eigentlich.Spielzeit soll laut den 2 Reviews,sollte ich mich nicht verlesen haben,mindestens 15-20h betragen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. November 2015)

Klingt wirklich solide.
OpenCritic - The top critics in gaming. All in one place.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2015)

Vielleicht pausiere ich Pillars,und gönne mir den DLC.Hätte ja doch wieder Bock auf Bloodborne.


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2015)

Ich hab heut früh mal kurz rein gelunzt.
Also dieses Item für das neue Gebiet war tatsächlich auf der Treppe im Hunter´s Dream. Zudem hab ich dort auch eine neue Glocke gefunden für dieses Liga Dingens.


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2015)

Hab heut mal kurz gezockt, leider aber nur ca 30-45min. Hatte nicht mehr Zeit.
Ich dachte mit meinem Lvl 85 Char wäre ich fast schon OP, aber Fromsoftware-Addon typisch hat man falsch gedacht.^^
Die Location am Anfang ist gleich mal im Oha Effekt.
Will nicht mehr verraten, aber hab Bock am WE weiter zu machen.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Dezember 2015)

Zockt hier das Addon eigentlich noch jemand?
Kinguin hat es sich gekauft, dürfte aber noch nicht allzu weit sein.^^

Ich wollte gestern "Laurence" beaten, aber nach 6 kläglichen Versuchen hab ich´s dann gelassen.
Zum Mäuse melken. Manchmal hat man echt so Tage, da will es überhaupt nicht klappen.

Kennt jemand die "Bloody Mary" Videos bei YT (so nennt er seinen Char)?
Der Typ macht mit seinen Eingeweideangriffen derbe viel Schaden, meist so zwischen 5000-8000. Wie kann man so viel Schaden verursachen?


----------



## Kinguin (3. Dezember 2015)

Habe erst 2h gespielt,zu meiner Verteidigung aber,es ist auch die Woche etwas schwer für mich längere Spielsessions einzulegen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ist wahrscheinlich mit Attributen die diesen Effekt erhöhen ausgestattet und halt hohes lv. 300+. Ich selber werde mir die Erweiterung auch anschauen, aber erst mal muss ich die Erweiterung von TW:WH HoS spielen, bin seit vorgestern dran ^^


----------



## Dyos83 (30. April 2016)

Ich bin echt zu dumm für dieses Spiel. Ich hätte ja wirklich Lust darauf, aber als Souls-Anfänger keine Chance. Ich komme bisher nur bis zu dem Feuer im ersten Gebiet :-/ ... Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. April 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt zu dumm für dieses Spiel. Ich hätte ja wirklich Lust darauf, aber als Souls-Anfänger keine Chance. Ich komme bisher nur bis zu dem Feuer im ersten Gebiet :-/ ... Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks?



lauf einfach links rum dran vorbei und rush durch bis zum ersten boss. sobald man die arena betritt bekommt man 1 insight (einsicht) wodurch man die puppe in der Werkstatt freischaltet. dann kann man endlich Leveln und sich schritt für schritt vorarbeiten.


----------



## Dyos83 (30. April 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> lauf einfach links rum dran vorbei und rush durch bis zum ersten boss. sobald man die arena betritt bekommt man 1 insight (einsicht) wodurch man die puppe in der Werkstatt freischaltet. dann kann man endlich Leveln und sich schritt für schritt vorarbeiten.



Das ist gut zu wissen ... Einfach durchrennen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (30. April 2016)

Wenn man das Spiel öfters durch hat, ist es einfacher die Gegner einzuschätzen und deren Limite zu kennen.


----------

